# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) > Aπό Πειραιά (from Piraeus) >  Γραμμή Πειραιάς -Πάρος -Νάξος -Ίος - Θήρα (Piraeus-Paros-Naxos-Ios-Thira route)

## ορφεας

Επεκτείνονται έως τις 31/01/2010 τα δρομολόγια του BLUE STAR PAROS για την Ίο.

----------


## Leo

> Επεκτείνονται έως τις 31/01/2010 τα δρομολόγια για την ίο.


Αυτό σαν είδηση δεν λέει κάτι... Ποιό πλοίο ή εταιρεία αφορά? Το διαβάσαμε κάπου? Αν ναι, τότε γράφουμε την πηγή της πληροφορίας μας. Αν είναι δική μας έγκυρη πληροφορία επίσης το αναφέρουμε για να μην δημιουργούνται παρέξηγήσεις και διαμαρτυρίες από τα ΜΜΕ ότι χρησιμοποιούμε ειδήσεις χωρίς να αναφέρουμε την πηγή της. 

Θα παρακλέσω  όλους να καταβληθεί προσπάθεια ώστε όταν αναφέρουμε κάτι να το γράφουμε με τέτοιο τρόπο, ώστε η πληροφορία να είναι πλήρης και σαφής.

----------


## ορφεας

Απο σήμερα στην γραμμή το BLUE STAR PAROS αντί το BLUE STAR ITHAKI οπου θα πάει στην Σύρο για ετήσιο δεξαμενισμό.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Γνωρίζει κάποιος ποιο πλοίο θα καλύπτει την Ίο τους μήνες Φεβρουάριο και Μάρτιο;;; Η Bluestaferries στο site της δεν εμφανίζει κανένα από τα πλοία της να προσεγγίζει την Ίο από 31 Ιανουαρίου και μετά. Θα χρειασθεί πάλι παρέμβαση του Υπουργείου για να υποχρεωθούν να προσεγγίζουν, έστω και μόνο στη διαδρομή προς Σαντορίνη;;; Ήθελα να ήξερα τόσο πολύ ζημιώνεται από την προσέγγιση στην Ίο;;;

----------


## ορφεας

Το μόνο πλοίο που θα εξηπηρετεί την Ίο απο Πειραιά θα είναι ο ΒΙΝΤΣΕΛΟΣ και ο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ. Απο τις  κυκλάδες οι ΑΙΟΛΟΙ.

----------


## cpt babis

Ποιο πλοιο ειναι το Βιντσελος :Confused:

----------


## olympiacos7

8a einai kai h blue star ferries , apla epeidh einai ektaktes proseggiseis 8a anarth8oun argotera...etsi eixe ginei kai tous 3 teleutaious mhnes

----------


## giannisk88

> Ποιο πλοιο ειναι το Βιντσελος


Χαχα..Το Βιτσέντζος θέλει να πεί μαλλον..Η Βενιζέλος?

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Χαχα..Το Βιτσέντζος θέλει να πεί μαλλον..Η Βενιζέλος?


 Βενιζέλος?????Χαχαχαχα Γιαννη μαζέψου!!!! :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

> Βενιζέλος?????Χαχαχαχα Γιαννη μαζέψου!!!!


χαχαχαχαχα.Θα'θελα ε! χαχα

----------


## sunbird

ακούγετε για δρομολόγηση του νήσος χίος στη γραμμή αυτή ισχύει? ξέρει κάποιος να μάς πεί . :Wink:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Έχεις κάποια έγκυρη πληροφορία γι'αυτό?

----------


## sunbird

> Έχεις κάποια έγκυρη πληροφορία γι'αυτό?


όχι και γι'αυτό ρωτάω

----------


## rjjjh2004

Γνωρίζει κανείς πότε θα ανακοικωνθούν τα δρομολόγια του Πάσχα (ειδικά των ταχύπλοων);;; Σε ορισμένα πρακτορεία στα νησιά υποτίθεται ότι τα γνωρίζουν αλλά στο openseas.gr και άλλα παρόμοια sites δεν υπάρχει τίποτα.

----------


## Leo

Με Πάσχα 4 Απριλίου ταχύπλοα? Χλωμό μένα, απαραίτητο δε, αλλά και νωρίς ακόμη νομίζω. Ένα μήνα πριν θα βγεί το "φιρμάνι"  :Wink:

----------


## ορφεας

Θυμάμαι πέρισι τα δρομολόγια της hellenic για ταχύπλοα ανακοινόθηκαν 3-4 βδομάδες πρίν (απο το πασχα).

----------


## NAXOS

ΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΦΕΤΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΠΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΑ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΑ ΘΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ

P1010338.JPG

PHOTO 001.jpg

----------


## rjjjh2004

Συνεπώς πολύ δύσκολο να προγραμματίσει κανείς.... Η aegean speed lines δεν γνωρίζει ποιά θα έχει;;;

----------


## speedrunner

> Συνεπώς πολύ δύσκολο να προγραμματίσει κανείς.... Η aegean speed lines δεν γνωρίζει ποιά θα έχει;;;


H aegean speed lines όπως γράφει και στο site της θα ανοίξει τα πλάνα απο 15/02, με έναρξη δρομολογίων απο 15/03.

----------


## sunbird

> H aegean speed lines όπως γράφει και στο site της θα ανοίξει τα πλάνα απο 15/02, με έναρξη δρομολογίων απο 15/03.


Και άνοιξαν τα πλάνα τής εταιρείας ,απο 17/3/10 - 31/10/10 το ''speedrunner iii'' σέριφο-σίφνο-μήλο, και απο 17/3/10 - 31/10/10 το ''speedrunner iv'' σύρο-τήνο-μύκονο και επίσεις το ίδιο πλοίο απο 8/7/10-30/8/10 απόγευμα πάρο-νάξο. Αν είναι δυνατόν ,η ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ωρέ λεβέντες πού είναι σέ λίγο θα μάς πείτε ότι θέλετε και επιδότηση γιά να πάτε πλοίο εκεί!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

> Και άνοιξαν τα πλάνα τής εταιρείας ,απο 17/3/10 - 31/10/10 το ''speedrunner iii'' σέριφο-σίφνο-μήλο, και απο 17/3/10 - 31/10/10 το ''speedrunner iv'' σύρο-τήνο-μύκονο και επίσεις το ίδιο πλοίο απο 8/7/10-30/8/10 απόγευμα πάρο-νάξο. Αν είναι δυνατόν ,η ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ωρέ λεβέντες πού είναι σέ λίγο θα μάς πείτε ότι θέλετε και επιδότηση γιά να πάτε πλοίο εκεί!!!!


Φίλε μου το 3 πάει Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο - Πάρο - Νάξο και το 4 Σέριφο - Σίφνο - Μήλο - Φολέγανδρο, για την Σαντορίνη -Ίο αν δεν πουληθεί το 2 θα πάει εκεί απο τον Ιούνιο.

----------


## sunbird

> Φίλε μου το 3 πάει Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο - Πάρο - Νάξο και το 4 Σέριφο - Σίφνο - Μήλο - Φολέγανδρο, για την Σαντορίνη -Ίο αν δεν πουληθεί το 2 θα πάει εκεί απο τον Ιούνιο.


Aν είναι γιά τό 2 καλύτερα να το πάνε και αυτό πάρο-νάξο . 
Δηλαδή η ''Σαντορίνη'' η ναυαρχίδα τού τουρισμού θα περιμένει το ότι περισέψει ?η' ότι δέν πουληθεί?Ε εδώ κάτι δέν πάει καλά.
Τουλάχιστον η ''hsw'' βάζει τό ''hs5'' από πάρο-νάξο-ιο-σαντορίνη ,αλλά και αυτό μόνο ένα τήν ημέρα τό πρω'ί' χωρίς ανταπόκριση το απόγευμα.
Για τήν σαντορίνη έχει προκύψει ζήτημα, και νομίζω ότι έχει αδικηθεί τα τελευταία χρόνια, και σε ποσότητα δρομολογίων και πλοίων και σε ποιότητα ,και ταχύτητα κυρίως συμβατικών πλοίων,και σε ποσότητα δρομολογίων όσον αφορά τα ταχύπλοα τούς καλοκαιρινούς μήνες ,και νομίζω ότι πρέπει κάποια στιγμή η κατάσταση να ισοροπήσει,όσων αφορά τήν αντιμετώπιση της,έναντι άλλων νησιών τών κυκλάδων ,όπως σύρος-μύκονος-πάρος-νάξος ,διότι το καλοκαίρι πάλι θα μάς λένε οι επισκέπτες ότι δέν βρίσκουν εισητήριο γιά να έρθουν στό νησί ,και ότι θα πάνε σε άλλο προορισμό.

----------


## Leo

Μην είμαστε και άδικοι έχετε το γρηγορότερο HS5 και τις μεγάλες Blue Star άκλες.... Αν αυτό είναι υποβιβασμός δεν σχολιάζω παραπέρα....

----------


## sunbird

> Μην είμαστε και άδικοι έχετε το γρηγορότερο HS5 και τις μεγάλες Blue Star άκλες.... Αν αυτό είναι υποβιβασμός δεν σχολιάζω παραπέρα....


Ποιές μεγάλες ''blue star άκλες'' ίσως ενοείς το ''bs1η'2'' πού περναέι τρείς φορές τή βδομάδα από η' πρός πειραιά ,και αυτό γιατί μας περίσευε ,και μας βόλεψε να περναέι από τήν σαντορίνη ,( και το κατακαλόκαιρο ποιοί θα προτοεξυπηρετηθούν η Σαντορίνη η Κώς η Ρόδος πού και αυτοί είναι εξίσου σημαντικοί τουριστικοί προορισμοί ),και ώρες αφιξης αναχώρησης ?? 00:30' μαζί με τα φαντάσματα .Ποιός υποβιβασμός εδώ μιλάμε ότι παίζει α' με γ' κατηγορία. (συνεχίζετε).

----------


## sunbird

> Ποιές μεγάλες ''blue star άκλες'' ίσως ενοείς το ''bs1η'2'' πού περναέι τρείς φορές τή βδομάδα από η' πρός πειραιά ,και αυτό γιατί μας περίσευε ,και μας βόλεψε να περναέι από τήν σαντορίνη ,και ώρες αφιξης αναχώρησης ?? 00:30' μαζί με τα φαντάσματα (συνεχίζετε).


Με μία σύντομη επισκόπηση μπορούμε να συμπεράνουμε αυτά που έγραψα προηγουμένως ,και νομίζω ότι δέν υπερβάλω.

ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ

Γιά σύρο-μύκονο-τήνο
''νήσος χίος'' 18:30'απο πειραιά 
''bs ιθάκι'' 07:30' από πειραιά
''bs 1η'2'' 19:00' από πειραιά
''hs 4-5'' 07:30' & απόγευμα από πειραιά
''speedrunner'' πρω'ί'  :Mad: από πειραιά
χώρια τήν καθημερινή επικοινωνία με ραφήνα.

Γιά πάρο-νάξο
''νήσος μύκονος'' 18:00' από πειραιά
''bs πάρος'' 07:25' από πειραιά
''bs νάξος'' 17:30' από πειραιά
''hs 5-4'' 07:30' & απόγευμα από πειραιά
''speedrunner'' 17:00' από πειραιά

Γιά σαντορίνη
''bs πάρος'' 07:25' από πειραιά
''hs 5'' 07:30' από πειραιά

----------


## Leo

*Απάντησα με Bold για να μην χάσουμε την μπάλα. Επίσης να πούμε ότι ακόμη τίποτα δεν έχει οριστικοποιηθεί. όλα είναι στο μπορεί.*

[QUOTE=sunbird;322840]Με μία σύντομη επισκόπηση μπορούμε να συμπεράνουμε αυτά που έγραψα προηγουμένως ,και νομίζω ότι δέν υπερβάλω.

*Κι όμως φίλε μου υπερβάλεις*

ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ

*Γιά σύρο- τήνο - μύκονο* 
''νήσος χίος'' 18:30'απο πειραιά 
*Το Ν.Χίος δεν πάει Τήνο, αλλά 2 φορές την εβρομαδα Μύκονο*

''bs ιθάκι'' 07:30' από πειραιά
''bs 1η'2'' 19:00' από πειραιά 
*3 φορές την εβδομάδα Δευτέρα Τετάρτη και Παρασκευή*

''hs 4-5'' 07:30' & απόγευμα από πειραιά 
''speedrunner'' 07.45  :Mad: από πειραιά

χώρια τήν καθημερινή επικοινωνία με ραφήνα. 
*Η Σύρος δεν έχει επικοινωνία με Ραφήνα*

Γιά πάρο-νάξο
''νήσος μύκονος'' 18:00' από πειραιά
''bs πάρος'' 07:25' από πειραιά
''bs νάξος'' 17:30' από πειραιά
''hs 5-4'' 07:30' & απόγευμα από πειραιά

''speedrunner'' 17:00' από πειραιά 
(*αυτό θα είναι εποχιακό 1 μήνα και κάτι , αν είναι*)

Γιά σαντορίνη
''bs πάρος'' 07:25' από πειραιά
''hs 5'' 07:30' από πειραιά
*Το καλοκαίρι πάντα ενισύεται η γραμμή και με άλλα πλοία*

----------


## sunbird

[QUOTE=Leo;322844]*Απάντησα με Bold για να μην χάσουμε την μπάλα. Επίσης να πούμε ότι ακόμη τίποτα δεν έχει οριστικοποιηθεί. όλα είναι στο μπορεί.*




> Με μία σύντομη επισκόπηση μπορούμε να συμπεράνουμε αυτά που έγραψα προηγουμένως ,και νομίζω ότι δέν υπερβάλω.
> 
> *Κι όμως φίλε μου υπερβάλεις*
> 
> ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ
> 
> *Γιά σύρο- τήνο - μύκονο* 
> ''νήσος χίος'' 18:30'απο πειραιά 
> *Το Ν.Χίος δεν πάει Τήνο, αλλά 2 φορές την εβρομαδα Μύκονο*
> ...


 Παρόλες τίς παρατηρήσεις πού είναι όντως έτσι , και πάλι δέν ισοσταθμίζεται όπως και να τό κάνεις, από αυτό πού θέλω να αναδείξω  δέν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο υπερβολικό,γιά δείτε τους παραπάνω πίνακες λίγο πιό προσεκτικά .

----------


## vinman

...επειδή τους είδαμε πολύ προσεκτικά δεν έχεις δίκιο....
Έχω την αίσθηση ότι ο Leo προσέγγισε το θέμα στις πραγματικές του διαστάσεις...
Αν θεωρείς την Σαντορίνη ''ριγμένη'' τότε άλλα δεκάδες νησιά τι είναι??
Μην είμαστε γενικώς υπερβολικοί,και να προσπαθούμε να μην βάζουμε και το συναίσθημα στις οποιαδήποτε κρίσεις μας γιατί δεν γινόμαστε αντικειμενικοί...

----------


## sunbird

> ...επειδή τους είδαμε πολύ προσεκτικά δεν έχεις δίκιο....
> Έχω την αίσθηση ότι ο Leo προσέγγισε το θέμα στις πραγματικές του διαστάσεις...
> Αν θεωρείς την Σαντορίνη ''ριγμένη'' τότε άλλα δεκάδες νησιά τι είναι??
> Μην είμαστε γενικώς υπερβολικοί,και να προσπαθούμε να μην βάζουμε και το συναίσθημα στις οποιαδήποτε κρίσεις μας γιατί δεν γινόμαστε αντικειμενικοί...


Μα εγώ δέν έγραψα για άλλα νησιά, έγραψα για συγκεκριμένα νησιά ,ανταγωνιστικά πρός τήν Σαντορίνη ,εγώ απλά θέλω να αναδείξω μία αδικία πού γίνεται,(όχι εσκεμένα) μήπως τουλάχιστον αλλάξει αυτή η δυσμένεια πρός ένα τόσο σημαντικό τουριστικό προορισμό όπως η Σαντορίνη,και βεβαίως σε πλοία θα πρέπει να περνάει από τήν Σαντορίνη,ότι καλύτερο διαθέτουμε σάν ακτοπλο'ί'α διότι θα ταξιδεύσουν με αυτά άνθρωποι από τήν χιλή έως τήν σιβηρία.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Μα εγώ δέν έγραψα για άλλα νησιά, έγραψα για συγκεκριμένα νησιά ,ανταγωνιστικά πρός τήν Σαντορίνη ,εγώ απλά θέλω να αναδείξω μία αδικία πού γίνεται,(όχι εσκεμένα) μήπως τουλάχιστον αλλάξει αυτή η δυσμένεια πρός ένα τόσο σημαντικό τουριστικό προορισμό όπως η Σαντορίνη,και βεβαίως σε πλοία θα πρέπει να περνάει από τήν Σαντορίνη,ότι καλύτερο διαθέτουμε σάν ακτοπλο'ί'α διότι θα ταξιδεύσουν με αυτά άνθρωποι από τήν χιλή έως τήν σιβηρία.



όχι μόνο θέλεις πολλά πλοία στη Σαντορίνη αλλά θες και ότι καλύτερο υπάρχει στην ακτοπλοία???? Δεν ξέρω μόνο αν πρέπει να κλάψω ή να γελάσω με αυτά που ακούω!!!!!
Φίλε από τη Σαντορίνη,σε ένα απλό νησί είσαι όπως δεκάδες άλλα ανά την Ελλάδα που έχουν τη δική τους ομορφιά...
Μην συνεχίσεις αυτά που γράφεις γιατί κινδυνεύεις να χαρακτηριστείς γραφικός!!

----------


## thanos75

[QUOTE=sunbird;322872]


> *Απάντησα με Bold για να μην χάσουμε την μπάλα. Επίσης να πούμε ότι ακόμη τίποτα δεν έχει οριστικοποιηθεί. όλα είναι στο μπορεί.*
> 
> 
> Παρόλες τίς παρατηρήσεις πού είναι όντως έτσι , και πάλι δέν ισοσταθμίζεται όπως και να τό κάνεις, από αυτό πού θέλω να αναδείξω δέν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο υπερβολικό,γιά δείτε τους παραπάνω πίνακες λίγο πιό προσεκτικά .


 Και επιπλέον ξεχνάς και τα ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ, ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ, ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ, ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ που έχουν με 2 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα το καθένα για Σαντορίνη!  Γενικά νομίζω φίλε ότι είσαι λίγο-με κάθε πάντα καλοπροαίρετη διάθεση - υπερβολικός! Θα συμφωνούσα ενδεχομένως ότι η Σαντορίνη σε σχέση με άλλα "ανταγωνιστικά" κυκλαδονήσια ήταν λίγο ριγμένη τους χειμερινούς μήνες από τη στιγμή που αποχώρησε το παλιό απογευματικό Blue Star  δρομολόγιο και πήγε στην επιδοτούμενη των μικρών ανατολικών Κυκλάδων.  Όμως μετά την έλευση των μεγάλων Blue star 1 και 2 από πέρσι, συν τον ΚΟΡΑΗ νομίζω πως εξισορροπήθηκε το πράγμα!

----------


## sunbird

> όχι μόνο θέλεις πολλά πλοία στη Σαντορίνη αλλά θες και ότι καλύτερο υπάρχει στην ακτοπλοία???? Δεν ξέρω μόνο αν πρέπει να κλάψω ή να γελάσω με αυτά που ακούω!!!!!
> Φίλε από τη Σαντορίνη,σε ένα απλό νησί είσαι όπως δεκάδες άλλα ανά την Ελλάδα που έχουν τη δική τους ομορφιά...
> Μην συνεχίσεις αυτά που γράφεις γιατί κινδυνεύεις να χαρακτηριστείς γραφικός!!


o.k άν κάποιες επισημάνσεις μου ,θεωρούνται τόσο υπερβολικές και γραφικές ,και είναι και γιά κλάματα ,τότε καλύτερα όντως να σταματήσω εδώ γιά τώρα,(αν και συμφωνώ μόνο στίς διορθώσεις τού LEO ,ίσως εκεί να ήμουν λίγο υπερβολικός, όχι όμως εσκεμένα αλλά από απροσεξία μου όσον αφορά κάποια δρομολόγια).Οσο για την Σαντορίνη εαν και κατα πόσο είναι ένα απλό νησί για αυτό έχουν αποφασίσει και μάλιστα κάθε χρόνο εκατομύρια ανθρώπων ελλήνων και ξένων που σε διάφορες ψηφοφορίες ,πιό θεωρούν δημοφιλέστερο τουριστικό προορισμό ,τήν Σαντορίνη τήν κατατάσουν πρώτη στόν ευρωπα'ί'κο χώρο και τρίτη παγκοσμίως.Αυτά γιά να μήν πηδήξουμε και το φράχτη !!!!! ,γιατί σε λίγο θα μάς παρομοιάσεις με τήν ουγκάντα!!!!! έ τώρα είναι πού είμαι γραφικός έτσι!!!!!(Αγαπητέ δηλαδή από τούς παραπάνω πίνακες πού έγραψα εσύ κατάλαβες ότι εγώ θέλω πολλά πλοία στή Σαντορίνη λέω κάτι τέτοιο !!!!!η' μήπως λέω να έχουμε τουλάχιστον τα ίδια σε ποιότητα και ποσότητα όπως οι ανταγωνιστές μας .Φίλε μήπως είσαι από κανένα από τα αναφερόμενα νησιά και πειράχτηκες τόσο ,και τα βλέπεις όλα και τόσο γραφικά ,και για γέλια, και γιά κλάματα, γιατί δέν δικαιολογείται αλλιώς τέτοια ανησυχία !!!Και γιατί εμείς στή Σαντορίνη κλαίμε όταν οι πελάτες μας λένε ότι θέλουν να έρθουν στό νησί , να έχουν κάνει κράτηση, αλλά δέν βρίσκουν είσητήριο με τα πλοία και κάνουν τελικά τίς διακοπές τους σε άλλους προορισμούς ).Τό ''αδαμάντιος κοραής'' δέν έχει δρομολόγια γιά Σαντορίνη από πέρυσι,κύθνο-σέριφο-σίφνο-μήλο πάει .Ναι έρχεται και από το φθινόπωρο αν δέν κάνω λάθος ,το ''αγ. γεώργιος''!! δύο φορές τη βδομάδα και με τι δρομολόγιο:κύθνο-σεριφο-σιφνο-μήλο-κίμωλο-φολέγανδρο-σίκινο-ιο-αααα!!!!! και σαντορίνη,είναι ακριβώς αυτό πού χειαζόμαστε (και είναι και 38 μα'ί'ων εεε!!!!! είμαι γραφικός).Η Σαντορίνη δέν είναι ριγμένη μόνο το χειμώνα δεν το συζητούμε αυτό αλλά και το καλοκαίρι !!!!

----------


## poskanaki13

paidia to forum sas einai telio.

parexi akrivos auta pou xriazete enas taxidiotis

Sas iper euxaristo gia tis plirofories pou dosate giati kai ego thelo na  pao stin Ναξο.

Epeisis thelo na sas po pos ego me kapoius filous mou exoume ftiaxi ena "gaming forum" opou ama tixon kapoios apo esas thelei na pexi ena game i xriazetai kapoies plirofories tote min distasi na bi sto http://www.eliteplanet.org

to forum ftiaxtike prin liges meres kai ta paei arketa kala apo oti vlepume.(Epidi opos katalavenetai to gemizoume akoma me topic kai tha ithela na bite kai na dite pano kato pos einai)

kai pali euxaristo gia tis plirofories

----------


## speedrunner

> o.k άν κάποιες επισημάνσεις μου ,θεωρούνται τόσο υπερβολικές και γραφικές ,και είναι και γιά κλάματα ,τότε καλύτερα όντως να σταματήσω εδώ γιά τώρα,(αν και συμφωνώ μόνο στίς διορθώσεις τού LEO ,ίσως εκεί να ήμουν λίγο υπερβολικός, όχι όμως εσκεμένα αλλά από απροσεξία μου όσον αφορά κάποια δρομολόγια).Οσο για την Σαντορίνη εαν και κατα πόσο είναι ένα απλό νησί για αυτό έχουν αποφασίσει και μάλιστα κάθε χρόνο εκατομύρια ανθρώπων ελλήνων και ξένων που σε διάφορες ψηφοφορίες ,πιό θεωρούν δημοφιλέστερο τουριστικό προορισμό ,τήν Σαντορίνη τήν κατατάσουν πρώτη στόν ευρωπα'ί'κο χώρο και τρίτη παγκοσμίως.Αυτά γιά να μήν πηδήξουμε και το φράχτη !!!!! ,γιατί σε λίγο θα μάς παρομοιάσεις με τήν ουγκάντα!!!!! έ τώρα είναι πού είμαι γραφικός έτσι!!!!!(Αγαπητέ δηλαδή από τούς παραπάνω πίνακες πού έγραψα εσύ κατάλαβες ότι εγώ θέλω πολλά πλοία στή Σαντορίνη λέω κάτι τέτοιο !!!!!η' μήπως λέω να έχουμε τουλάχιστον τα ίδια σε ποιότητα και ποσότητα όπως οι ανταγωνιστές μας .Φίλε μήπως είσαι από κανένα από τα αναφερόμενα νησιά και πειράχτηκες τόσο ,και τα βλέπεις όλα και τόσο γραφικά ,και για γέλια, και γιά κλάματα, γιατί δέν δικαιολογείται αλλιώς τέτοια ανησυχία !!!Και γιατί εμείς στή Σαντορίνη κλαίμε όταν οι πελάτες μας λένε ότι θέλουν να έρθουν στό νησί , να έχουν κάνει κράτηση, αλλά δέν βρίσκουν είσητήριο με τα πλοία και κάνουν τελικά τίς διακοπές τους σε άλλους προορισμούς ).Τό ''αδαμάντιος κοραής'' δέν έχει δρομολόγια γιά Σαντορίνη από πέρυσι,κύθνο-σέριφο-σίφνο-μήλο πάει .Ναι έρχεται και από το φθινόπωρο αν δέν κάνω λάθος ,το ''αγ. γεώργιος''!! δύο φορές τη βδομάδα και με τι δρομολόγιο:κύθνο-σεριφο-σιφνο-μήλο-κίμωλο-φολέγανδρο-σίκινο-ιο-αααα!!!!! και σαντορίνη,είναι ακριβώς αυτό πού χειαζόμαστε (και είναι και 38 μα'ί'ων εεε!!!!! είμαι γραφικός).Η Σαντορίνη δέν είναι ριγμένη μόνο το χειμώνα δεν το συζητούμε αυτό αλλά και το καλοκαίρι !!!!


Φίλε μου έχεις χάσει λίγο την μπάλα,
 είδα ότι στο πινακάκι που έβαλες δεν ανέφερες καθόλου τα μεγάλα Blue star τα οποία έρχονται απευθείας Σαντορίνη μόνο σε 5:30 ώρες, δεν έβαλες καθόλου Πρέβελης και Ιεράπετρα τα οποία η έρχονται απευθείας ή με μία στάση στην Μήλο δεν έβαλες καθόλου Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος το οποίο κάνει δρομολόγιο Σέριφο - Σίφνο - Φολέγανδρο - Σίκινο - Ίο - Σαντορίνη με 9μιση ώρες ταξίδη 1μιση ώρα μόλις παραπάνω απο τα μικρά blue star συν το Βιντσάντζος Κορνάρος που κάνει λίγο παραπάνω ειναι η αλήθεια, και ακόμη δεν ξέρουμε αν θα υπάρχει και το καθημερινό SR2 ή κάποιο HS!!! E τι άλλο θέλεις!!!!

ΥΓ. Το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής που αναφέρθηκε ποιο πάνω δεν πηγαίνει πλέον Σαντορίνη!!!

----------


## rjjjh2004

Ερώτημα: Τις ημέρες του Πάσχα η Ίος θα εξυπηρετείται μόνο από το High Speed 5 κι αν ναι, πώς θα φτάνουν οι προμήθειες στο νησί που απαιτούν μεγάλα συμβατικά φέρυ και νταλίκες;;; Επίσης όσοι λόγω της κρίσης δεν μπορούν να πληρώσουν τα εισιτήρια του ταχύπλοου δεν θα έχουν εναλλακτική λύση;;; Είναι λογικό αυτό;;; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## speedrunner

> Ερώτημα: Τις ημέρες του Πάσχα η Ίος θα εξυπηρετείται μόνο από το High Speed 5 κι αν ναι, πώς θα φτάνουν οι προμήθειες στο νησί που απαιτούν μεγάλα συμβατικά φέρυ και νταλίκες;;; Επίσης όσοι λόγω της κρίσης δεν μπορούν να πληρώσουν τα εισιτήρια του ταχύπλοου δεν θα έχουν εναλλακτική λύση;;; Είναι λογικό αυτό;;;


Με το ¶γιος Γεώργιος και το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος  λογικά!!!

----------


## sunbird

> Φίλε μου έχεις χάσει λίγο την μπάλα,
> είδα ότι στο πινακάκι που έβαλες δεν ανέφερες καθόλου τα μεγάλα Blue star τα οποία έρχονται απευθείας Σαντορίνη μόνο σε 5:30 ώρες, δεν έβαλες καθόλου Πρέβελης και Ιεράπετρα τα οποία η έρχονται απευθείας ή με μία στάση στην Μήλο δεν έβαλες καθόλου Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος το οποίο κάνει δρομολόγιο Σέριφο - Σίφνο - Φολέγανδρο - Σίκινο - Ίο - Σαντορίνη με 9μιση ώρες ταξίδη 1μιση ώρα μόλις παραπάνω απο τα μικρά blue star συν το Βιντσάντζος Κορνάρος που κάνει λίγο παραπάνω ειναι η αλήθεια, και ακόμη δεν ξέρουμε αν θα υπάρχει και το καθημερινό SR2 ή κάποιο HS!!! E τι άλλο θέλεις!!!!
> 
> ΥΓ. Το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής που αναφέρθηκε ποιο πάνω δεν πηγαίνει πλέον Σαντορίνη!!!


 Μού φαίνετε ότι ούτε κάν διάβασες ούτε και είδες ,ακριβώς από πάνω σου τί γράφω και γιά τα μεγάλα ''bs'' και γιά τόν ''αη γιώργη'' (μάθε καλύτερα τα δρομολόγια μάλον έχεις χάσει επεισόδεια) ,όπως επεισόδεια είχατε χάσει όσον αφορά τό ''αδαμάντιος κοραής'' ,όσο για τήν μπάλα ,μου φαίνετε ότι είσαι και εσύ από τό ίδιο νησί ,πού είναι και ο κύριος ,''γραφικός''.Αφού εμείς έχουμε όλα τα μεγαλύτερα ,νεότερα και ταχύτερα πλοία ,και τα έχουμε χάσει, και θέλουμε κι'άλλα ,μαζί και τήν μπάλα !!!αν μάς δεινόταν η δυνατότητα να αλλάζαμε τα πλοία πού έρχονται στή Σαντορίνη ,με αυτά πού πάνε πάρο-νάξο ,τι θα λέγατε τότε? :Very Happy:

----------


## sunbird

> Φίλε μου έχεις χάσει λίγο την μπάλα,
> είδα ότι στο πινακάκι που έβαλες δεν ανέφερες καθόλου τα μεγάλα Blue star τα οποία έρχονται απευθείας Σαντορίνη μόνο σε 5:30 ώρες, δεν έβαλες καθόλου Πρέβελης και Ιεράπετρα τα οποία η έρχονται απευθείας ή με μία στάση στην Μήλο δεν έβαλες καθόλου Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος το οποίο κάνει δρομολόγιο Σέριφο - Σίφνο - Φολέγανδρο - Σίκινο - Ίο - Σαντορίνη με 9μιση ώρες ταξίδη 1μιση ώρα μόλις παραπάνω απο τα μικρά blue star συν το Βιντσάντζος Κορνάρος που κάνει λίγο παραπάνω ειναι η αλήθεια, και ακόμη δεν ξέρουμε αν θα υπάρχει και το καθημερινό SR2 ή κάποιο HS!!! E τι άλλο θέλεις!!!!
> 
> ΥΓ. Το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής που αναφέρθηκε ποιο πάνω δεν πηγαίνει πλέον Σαντορίνη!!!


Μού φαίνετε ότι ούτε κάν διάβασες ούτε και είδες ,ακριβώς από πάνω σου τί γράφω και γιά τα μεγάλα ''bs'' και γιά τόν ''αη γιώργη'' (μάθε καλύτερα τα δρομολόγια μάλον έχεις χάσει επεισόδεια) ,όπως επεισόδεια είχατε χάσει όσον αφορά τό ''αδαμάντιος κοραής'' ,όσο για τήν μπάλα ,μου φαίνετε ότι είσαι και εσύ από τό ίδιο νησί ,πού είναι και ο κύριος ,''γραφικός''.Αφού εμείς έχουμε όλα τα μεγαλύτερα ,νεότερα και ταχύτερα πλοία ,και τα έχουμε χάσει, και θέλουμε κι'άλλα ,μαζί και τήν μπάλα !!!αν μάς δεινόταν η δυνατότητα να αλλάζαμε τα πλοία πού έρχονται στή Σαντορίνη ,με αυτά πού πάνε πάρο-νάξο ,τι θα λέγατε τότε? :Very Happy:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Εγώ πάλι δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί έχουν ανέβει οι τόνοι πάλι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Όπως είπα και σε ένα πόστ μου εδώ: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...=20408&page=16 για μια άλλη γραμμή......μην ζητάμε παπάδες......ας βολευτούμε με αυτά που έχουμε......στην τελική ούτε η σαντορίνη είναι αδικημένη........γιατί κοιτάτε το δέντρο με αποτέλεσμα να χάνετε το δάσος?

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Μού φαίνετε ότι ούτε κάν διάβασες ούτε και είδες ,ακριβώς από πάνω σου τί γράφω και γιά τα μεγάλα ''bs'' και γιά τόν ''αη γιώργη'' (μάθε καλύτερα τα δρομολόγια μάλον έχεις χάσει επεισόδεια) ,όπως επεισόδεια είχατε χάσει όσον αφορά τό ''αδαμάντιος κοραής'' ,όσο για τήν μπάλα ,μου φαίνετε ότι είσαι και εσύ από τό ίδιο νησί ,πού είναι και ο κύριος ,''γραφικός''.Αφού εμείς έχουμε όλα τα μεγαλύτερα ,νεότερα και ταχύτερα πλοία ,και τα έχουμε χάσει, και θέλουμε κι'άλλα ,μαζί και τήν μπάλα !!!αν μάς δεινόταν η δυνατότητα να αλλάζαμε τα πλοία πού έρχονται στή Σαντορίνη ,με αυτά πού πάνε πάρο-νάξο ,τι θα λέγατε τότε?


Kατ'αρχήν μην ειρωνεύεσαι!! Έχεις σκεφετεί ΑΝ αυτά που λες είναι υπερβολικά?? Το ότι έχετε και αεροδρόμιο δεν το λες όμως πουθενα...!!!Έτσι?και charter από εξωτερικό και από Αθήνα και και και ....
Δηλαδή για σένα ποιο θα ήταν το σωστό?Όλα τα πλοία να περνανε από Σαντορίνη με τον όρο να είναι το πολύ 5 ετών και με ταχύτητα το λιγότερο 24 μίλια???

Συγνώμη φίλε μου *ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΛΙΚΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟΥ*!!! ένα από τα νησιά των Κυκλάδων έιστε!!

Υ.Γ Καμία σχέση με το νησί που λες!από την άλλη άκρη των Κυκλάδων είμαι.

----------


## sunbird

> Εγώ πάλι δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί έχουν ανέβει οι τόνοι πάλι  Όπως είπα και σε ένα πόστ μου εδώ: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...=20408&page=16 για μια άλλη γραμμή......μην ζητάμε παπάδες......ας βολευτούμε με αυτά που έχουμε......στην τελική ούτε η σαντορίνη είναι αδικημένη........γιατί κοιτάτε το δέντρο με αποτέλεσμα να χάνετε το δάσος?


Mαζί σου φίλε ,εγώ κάποιες επισημάνσεις ήθελα απλά να κάνω (κατά τη γνώμη μου δίκαιες ) και εδέχθειν επίθεσην με ''χαμένες μπάλες'' και ''γραφικότητες''. Aλλά έτσι είναι δυστυχώς ,όταν ταράζεις τα νερά και μάς βγάζεις από τήν ησυχία μας και το βολεμά μας ,και τόσο ωραία πού τα έχουμε όλα κανονίσει ,και γραφικό θα σε πούνε,και ότι έχεις χάσει τήν μπάλα ,και πολλά άλλα. :Mad:

----------


## speedrunner

> Μού φαίνετε ότι ούτε κάν διάβασες ούτε και είδες ,ακριβώς από πάνω σου τί γράφω και γιά τα μεγάλα ''bs'' και γιά τόν ''αη γιώργη'' (μάθε καλύτερα τα δρομολόγια μάλον έχεις χάσει επεισόδεια) ,όπως επεισόδεια είχατε χάσει όσον αφορά τό ''αδαμάντιος κοραής'' ,όσο για τήν μπάλα ,μου φαίνετε ότι είσαι και εσύ από τό ίδιο νησί ,πού είναι και ο κύριος ,''γραφικός''.Αφού εμείς έχουμε όλα τα μεγαλύτερα ,νεότερα και ταχύτερα πλοία ,και τα έχουμε χάσει, και θέλουμε κι'άλλα ,μαζί και τήν μπάλα !!!αν μάς δεινόταν η δυνατότητα να αλλάζαμε τα πλοία πού έρχονται στή Σαντορίνη ,με αυτά πού πάνε πάρο-νάξο ,τι θα λέγατε τότε?


Διάβασα πολύ καλά τι έχεις γράψει και για αυτό σου απάντησα ανάλογα χωρίς όμως να σου κάνω κάποια προσωπική επίθεση, τωρα για το αν ξέρω τα δρομολόγια ε κάτι ξερω μιας και τα εχω μπροστά μου. 
Τώρα για το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής όντως δεν ξέρω κάτι για Σαντορίνη, το μόνο που ξέρω έιναι οτι κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα αντικαταστήσει το ¶γιος Γεώργιος στην ετήσιά του αλλά αυτό είναι για 20 μέρες μόνο!!!!
Τώρα αν εσυ θέλεις όλα τα πλοία να φεύγουν πρωί και να έρχονται απευθείας Σαντορίνη ε τότε σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά!!!!!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Κι εγώ θα ήθελα στην Παροναξία και άλλα βαπόρια πιό μεγάλα πιό γρήγορα αλλά είναι υπερβολή.......γενικώς οι μέρες που ζούμε είναι δύσκολες όσο και η ακτοπλοική σύνδεση των νησιών.......απλά ας είμαστε λίγο πιό λογικοί.....

----------


## sunbird

> Διάβασα πολύ καλά τι έχεις γράψει και για αυτό σου απάντησα ανάλογα χωρίς όμως να σου κάνω κάποια προσωπική επίθεση, τωρα για το αν ξέρω τα δρομολόγια ε κάτι ξερω μιας και τα εχω μπροστά μου. 
> Τώρα για το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής όντως δεν ξέρω κάτι για Σαντορίνη, το μόνο που ξέρω έιναι οτι κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα αντικαταστήσει το ¶γιος Γεώργιος στην ετήσιά του αλλά αυτό είναι για 20 μέρες μόνο!!!!
> Τώρα αν εσυ θέλεις όλα τα πλοία να φεύγουν πρωί και να έρχονται απευθείας Σαντορίνη ε τότε σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά!!!!!


προσωπική επίθεση είναι οταν γράφεις ότι ''έχω χάσει τήν μπάλα'' και βέβαια σε καμία περίπτωση δέν είπα ότι θέλω όλα τα πλοία να φεύγουν το πρω'ί' από τόν πειραιά γιά τήν Σαντορίνη ,όσο για το ''αγ. γεώργιος'' αφού τούς αρέσει τόσο και εμείς στή Σαντορίνη -ιο κ.λ.π είμαστε κακομαθημένοι και γραφικοί ,γιατί δέν το ζητούν στήν πάρο-νάξο ώστε και σύνδεση με τήν σέριφο και τήν σίφνο να έχουν και να αναβαθμίσουν και τίς μικρές ανατολικές κυκλάδες ,η' ακόμη καλύτερα γιατί δέν ζητούν στήν πάρο-νάξο η' σύρο -μύκονο να περνά από αυτούς το ιεράπετρα ώστε και σύνδεση να αποκτήσουν με τα δωδεκάνησα ,και να αναβαθμιστεί η γραμμή τους (ΑΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΙ & ΓΡΑΦΙΚΟΙ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΙΟΙ-ΝΙΟΤΕΣ Κ.Λ.Π) καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να καταδείξω γι'αυτό μήν κουράζεσε άλλο.:cry:

----------


## sunbird

> Kατ'αρχήν μην ειρωνεύεσαι!! Έχεις σκεφετεί ΑΝ αυτά που λες είναι υπερβολικά?? Το ότι έχετε και αεροδρόμιο δεν το λες όμως πουθενα...!!!Έτσι?και charter από εξωτερικό και από Αθήνα και και και ....
> Δηλαδή για σένα ποιο θα ήταν το σωστό?Όλα τα πλοία να περνανε από Σαντορίνη με τον όρο να είναι το πολύ 5 ετών και με ταχύτητα το λιγότερο 24 μίλια???
> 
> Συγνώμη φίλε μου *ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΛΙΚΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟΥ*!!! ένα από τα νησιά των Κυκλάδων έιστε!!
> 
> Υ.Γ Καμία σχέση με το νησί που λες!από την άλλη άκρη των Κυκλάδων είμαι.


Γιατί διακρίνω κάποια εμπάθεια στά γραφομενά σου όσον αφορά τήν Σαντορίνη!!
Πάντως αεροδρόμια από όσο γνωρίζω διαθέτουν και η σύρος-μύκονος-πάρος-νάξος,αυτό γιατί εσύ ο ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΟΣ δέν το αναφέρεις ,τώρα όσον αφορά τα τσάρτερ έχουμε όντως ένα πλεονέκτημα όσον αφορά τα προαναφερόμενα νησιά,*και μήν ξεχνάς οτι από τα τσάρτερ πού έρχονται στή Σαντορίνη δουλεύουν και η πάρος και η νάξος και η μύκονος και άλλα κυκλαδονήσια. Γι'αυτό μήν δημιουργείς λανθασμένες εντυπώσεις !!!* όμως αυτό σε καμία περίπτωση δέν θα πρέπει να μάς καθιστά άβουλους και μη διεκδηκιτικούς.Oσο για τόν όρο πού λές τών 5 ετών και τήν ταχύτητα τών 24 μιλίων αυτό ισχύει ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ απόλυτα,γιά τα νησιά πού έχω γράψει (δηλ. σύρο-μύκονο-πάρο-νάξο )καί όχι γιά τήν Σαντορίνη ,και σε ευχαριστώ πού άθελάσου μού έδωσες τήν σωστή πάσα γιά αυτά πού θέλω να αναδείξω.ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΙΚΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟΥ μπορεί να μήν είμαστε ακόμη, πού ξέρεις, είμαστε όμως ΤΟ ΛΙΚΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΜΟΥ(ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΖΗΛΕΙΑ ΨΟΡΑ.........).

----------


## sunbird

> Κι εγώ θα ήθελα στην Παροναξία και άλλα βαπόρια πιό μεγάλα πιό γρήγορα αλλά είναι υπερβολή.......γενικώς οι μέρες που ζούμε είναι δύσκολες όσο και η ακτοπλοική σύνδεση των νησιών.......απλά ας είμαστε λίγο πιό λογικοί.....


κι'άλλα στήν παρό-ναξία και ακόμα πιό γρήγορα και πιό μεγάλα?Αφού είναι δύσκολες οι μέρες πού ζούμε και μιάς και εσείς είστε πιό λογικοί,να ζητήσετε να περνάει από πάρο-νάξο ο πρέβελης (πού όταν ήταν στή γραμμή πάρο-νάξο-ιο-σαντορίνη είδαμε πόσο το στηρίξατε) και να στείλουν σε μάς τούς κακομαθημένους τούς αχάριστους και τούς γραφικούς στή Σαντορίνη τήν ιο κ.λ.π το bs naxos η' το νήσος μύκονος.Α!! και με τήν ευκαιρία ζητήστε να σάς φέρουν και το ''sp2'' εάν δέν πουληθεί ,ευκαιρία είναι να έχεται και ένα τέτοιο πρω'ί'νο πώς σάς ξέφυγε, η' δέν το πράξατε γιατί αυτό δέν αναβαθμίζει τόσο τήν πάρο-νάξο. :-|

----------


## aeolos

συζηταμε για γραμμη Παρο,Ναξο,Ιο ,Σαντορινη,μια γραμμη που υπαρχει απο το 1900 και κατι  και καταφερανε να την ,διαλυσουνε.
Αυτη την στιγμη η Ιος  εξυπηρετειται μονο απο το bs Paros ,ποθ για να πας Πειραια η Παροναξια μπανεισ στις 14,15 πας Σαντορινη και μετα σε ολα τα αλλα ,το οποιο μολις ξεκινησει το HS5  θα σταματησει.Και οταν θα σταματαει το ενα θα ξεκιναει το αλλο με ανακοινωση δρομολογιων ανα εβδομαδα,Το μονο ριγμενο νησι ειναι η Ιος που χαντακωθηκε και μαραζωνει απο αυτη την τακτικη.

----------


## sunbird

> συζηταμε για γραμμη Παρο,Ναξο,Ιο ,Σαντορινη,μια γραμμη που υπαρχει απο το 1900 και κατι και καταφερανε να την ,διαλυσουνε.
> Αυτη την στιγμη η Ιος εξυπηρετειται μονο απο το bs Paros ,ποθ για να πας Πειραια η Παροναξια μπανεισ στις 14,15 πας Σαντορινη και μετα σε ολα τα αλλα ,το οποιο μολις ξεκινησει το HS5 θα σταματησει.Και οταν θα σταματαει το ενα θα ξεκιναει το αλλο με ανακοινωση δρομολογιων ανα εβδομαδα,Το μονο ριγμενο νησι ειναι η Ιος που χαντακωθηκε και μαραζωνει απο αυτη την τακτικη.


Ακριβώς αγαπητέ μου φίλε τήν απαξίωση τής γραμμής όντως κάποιοι τήν επεδιώκουν ,με σκοπό ίσως τήν απομόνοση και συρίκνωση τουριστικά τής σαντορίνης και τόν απαγχονισμό τής ίου κ.λ.π, και πού θέλω εγώ να αναδείξω με όσα έχω πει παραπάνω,πού ξέρεις ίσως να θεωρήστε μαζί με τήν Σαντορίνη από τα προνομιούχα νησιά γι'αυτό θα μετακινείστε μόνο με ''hs5'' (εμάς φαίνετε έχει κριθεί ότι δέν μάς έχει ακουμπήσει η οικονομική κρίση) η' με αγ. γεώργιος (38 Μ) 2 φορές τή βδομάδα από κύθνο-σέριφο-σίφνο-μήλο-κίμωλο-φολέγανδρο-σίκινο-ιο-σαντορίνη (12ωρη κρουαζιέρα ΑΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΙ!!!!! όσο χρειάζετε για να έρθει ο αμερικανός στό ελλάντα αν δέν κάνω λάθος).(ααα!!! φαντάζεσαι το καλοκαίρι οι αμερικανοί η' οι αυστραλοί να μήν βρίσκουν εισητήριο για Σαντορίνη η' ιο με ''hs 5'' η' ''bs paros''!!! απλά θα μπαίνουν οι αμερικανοί  στό αγ. γεώργιος και πάντα βέβαια τετάρτη η' σάββατο  και στό β. κορνάρος οι αυστραλοί και πάντα βέβαια δευτέρα ,και θα νομίζουν ότι γυρίζουν στήν πατρίδα τους !!!! ellada 2010 .:cry:

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Με το ¶γιος Γεώργιος και το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος λογικά!!!


Πότε περιμένουν να το ανακοινώσουν;;; Και πώς μπορεί κάποιος να χρησιμοποιήσει συμβατικό για να κάνει Πάσχα στην Ίο;;;; Αν κάποιος μπορεί να βρει τρόπο να μου το πει!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sunbird

> Πότε περιμένουν να το ανακοινώσουν;;; Και πώς μπορεί κάποιος να χρησιμοποιήσει συμβατικό για να κάνει Πάσχα στην Ίο;;;; Αν κάποιος μπορεί να βρει τρόπο να μου το πει!!!


 Μα τι είναι αυτά πού λές χριστιανέ μου ,γιατί να έρθουν για πάσχα στήν σαντορίνη η' τήν ιο !!! Να πάνε κάλλιστα στήν πάρο-νάξο η' σύρο-μύκονο πού είναι εύκολα προσβάσιμοι προορισμοί, με πλοία ανά 4ωρο, γρήγορα, νέας ηλικίας ,δέν ταλαιπωρήσε ,καί ποιό φτηνές τιμές στά εισητήρια ,και τώρα με τόν ανταγωνισμό ακόμα ποιό ελκυστικές!!!! ellada 2010!!!!:cry:

----------


## vinman

..καταντάς γραφικός φίλε μου...
Είπες την άποψη σου (σωστή ή λάθος δεν έχει σημασία) ,αλλά αναπαράγεις συνεχώς τα ίδια και τα ίδια...
Το πολύ το κύριε ελέεισον το βαριέται και ο παπάς...

----------


## sunbird

> ..καταντάς γραφικός φίλε μου...
> Είπες την άποψη σου (σωστή ή λάθος δεν έχει σημασία) ,αλλά αναπαράγεις συνεχώς τα ίδια και τα ίδια...
> Το πολύ το κύριε ελέεισον το βαριέται και ο παπάς...


 Kαι βεβαίως έστω και ώς γραφικός έχω το δικαίωμα όπως όλοι να πω τήν άποψη μου (*γιατί ενοχλείστε τόσο )* ,όπως και έκανα ,έδωσα ορισμένες απαντήσεις εκεί πού έπρεπε να δώσω *(μετά απο ομαδική επίθεση πού εδέχθειν επειδή τόλμησα να ταράξω τα γαλήνια νερά)*,και σχολίασα με κάποια δόση χιούμορ τα λεγόμενα τού φίλου από τήν ιο*( η' μήπως απαγορεύεται και το χιούμορ )*.Οσο περί τού σωστού η λάθους το γνωρίζουμε καλύτερα εμείς πού ζούμε το πρόβλημα ,και σίγουρα δέν τα γράφουμε αυτά γιατί δέν έχουμε με τι να περάσουμε τήν ώρα μας ,η' να αναπαράγουμε όπως λές τόν εαυτό μας .Να λύσουμε τα προβλήματα πού μας αφορούν θέλουμε ,καθώς και τίς όποιες αδικίες υπάρχουν ,διότι είμαστε νησιώτες και η ζωή μας και το αυριό μας ,εμάς τών γραφικών νησιωτών, και τών παιδιών μας ,δυστυχώς είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι ,εξαρτάτε άμεσα από τήν ακτοπλο'ί'α, και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα τα καταφέρουμε!!! Οι φωνές δέν σταματούν με προσβολές ,παρά μόνο με επιχειρήματα τα οποία δεν έχετε!!:cry:

Υ.Γ Ζήτησα παππά για κύριε ελέεισον!!

----------


## vinman

1) Tην άποψη σου την είπες.....την διαβάσαμε...την καταλάβαμε....Απο ένα σημείο όμως και μετά η άποψη σου γίνεται κουραστική μιας και δεν αναφέρεις κάτι καινούριο αλλά τα ίδια και τα ίδια...και απο την στιγμή που επαναλαμβάνεσαι γίνεσαι γραφικός....
2) Τα όποια προβλήματα όπως λές με την συγκοινωνία του νησιού σου μέσω του ναυτιλία θα τα λύσεις?
Συνήθως τα προβλήματα που μας απασχολούν (και ειδικά τέτοια θέματα) δεν τα λύνουμε πάνω σε μία καρέκλα μπροστά απο έναν υπολογιστή...
Το φόρουμ υπάρχει για να ανταλάσσονται απόψεις σε πολλά επίπεδα όπως και στο θέμα αυτό....*Δεν υπάρχει για να επιλύει προβλήματα συγκοινωνιακής φύσης και πάσης άλλης ιδιότητας*
...Για αυτά υπάρχουν οι αρμόδιες αρχές όπου και μπορείς να αποτανθείς για να καλυτερέψεις το παρόν και το μέλλον του τόπου σου....

----------


## rjjjh2004

Αλλιώς την περίμενα την Ελλάδα του 2010. Να μην περιμένουν στη Νιο τον Κορνάρο μία φορά τη βδομάδα κι άλλη μια τον ¶η Γιώργη του Βεντούρη για να έλθουν στο νησί είδη πρώτης ανάγκης..... Να μην πρέπει να "ξηλωθεί" κάποιος για να πάει σε λεωφορειακού τύπου ταχύπλοα που με τον πρώτο Νοτιά δένουν. Να υπάρχει κι ένα νυχτερινό δρομολόγιο. Να μην επιστρέφει το πλοίο προς Πειραιά μέσω Σαντορίνης ώστε να χρειάζεται με συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο 10+ ώρες ταξίδι!

----------


## sunbird

> 1) Tην άποψη σου την είπες.....την διαβάσαμε...την καταλάβαμε....Απο ένα σημείο όμως και μετά η άποψη σου γίνεται κουραστική μιας και δεν αναφέρεις κάτι καινούριο αλλά τα ίδια και τα ίδια...και απο την στιγμή που επαναλαμβάνεσαι γίνεσαι γραφικός....
> 2) Τα όποια προβλήματα όπως λές με την συγκοινωνία του νησιού σου μέσω του ναυτιλία θα τα λύσεις?
> Συνήθως τα προβλήματα που μας απασχολούν (και ειδικά τέτοια θέματα) δεν τα λύνουμε πάνω σε μία καρέκλα μπροστά απο έναν υπολογιστή...
> Το φόρουμ υπάρχει για να ανταλάσσονται απόψεις σε πολλά επίπεδα όπως και στο θέμα αυτό....*Δεν υπάρχει για να επιλύει προβλήματα συγκοινωνιακής φύσης και πάσης άλλης ιδιότητας*
> ...Για αυτά υπάρχουν οι αρμόδιες αρχές όπου και μπορείς να αποτανθείς για να καλυτερέψεις το παρόν και το μέλλον του τόπου σου....


 i said again !! i wright my think only, and i answer in three users because he's not like ,that where i wright!! And i dont like to said again and again the same thinks all right !! :Mad: 
I'no the problems with a sealine ships is not posible to fixed in nautilia foroum,just i want to wrigt here for that ,but i think is it my big mistake!! :Sad: 
I am very sorry for all that where i wright ,i don't do it again ,you can sleep again everything its o.k .Is it better for you to send fotos from people to people in nautilia foroum and to said look this ship ,(bravo good foto ) everything is beatiful !!!:mrgreen:
ΕΙ΄Σ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΗΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΝΟΗΘΟΥΜΕ :Razz:

----------


## vinman

> i said again !! i wright my think only, and i answer in three users because he's not like ,that where i wright!! And i dont like to said again and again the same thinks all right !!
> I'no the problems with a sealine ships is not posible to fixed in nautilia foroum,just i want to wrigt here for that ,but i think is it my big mistake!!
> I am very sorry for all that where i wright ,i don't do it again ,you can sleep again everything its o.k .Is it better for you to send fotos from people to people in nautilia foroum and to said look this ship ,(bravo good foto ) everything is beatiful !!!:mrgreen:
> ΕΙ΄Σ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΗΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΝΟΗΘΟΥΜΕ


*Eίμαστε σε ένα forum καραβολατρών και όχι καραβομουρμούρηδων...*
God helps you....

----------


## thanos75

> Αλλιώς την περίμενα την Ελλάδα του 2010. Να μην περιμένουν στη Νιο τον Κορνάρο μία φορά τη βδομάδα κι άλλη μια τον ¶η Γιώργη του Βεντούρη για να έλθουν στο νησί είδη πρώτης ανάγκης..... Να μην πρέπει να "ξηλωθεί" κάποιος για να πάει σε λεωφορειακού τύπου ταχύπλοα που με τον πρώτο Νοτιά δένουν. Να υπάρχει κι ένα νυχτερινό δρομολόγιο. Να μην επιστρέφει το πλοίο προς Πειραιά μέσω Σαντορίνης ώστε να χρειάζεται με συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο 10+ ώρες ταξίδι!


 Η Ίος είναι ένα νησί που πραγματικά έχει απαξιωθεί ακτοπλοικά.  Δεν συνηθίζω να μιλώ εναντίον εταιριών, ειλικρινά όμως θεωρώ πως η Blue Star Ferries έχει κυριολεκτικά απαξιώσει-για να μην πω καταστρέψει- το συγκεκριμένο νησί με το να έχει δρομολόγιο μόνο 3 φορές την εβδομάδα μέσω Σαντορίνης.  Απαράδεκτες όντως καταστάσεις εν έτει 2010!

----------


## sunbird

> Η Ίος είναι ένα νησί που πραγματικά έχει απαξιωθεί ακτοπλοικά. Δεν συνηθίζω να μιλώ εναντίον εταιριών, ειλικρινά όμως θεωρώ πως η Blue Star Ferries έχει κυριολεκτικά απαξιώσει-για να μην πω καταστρέψει- το συγκεκριμένο νησί με το να έχει δρομολόγιο μόνο 3 φορές την εβδομάδα μέσω Σαντορίνης. Απαράδεκτες όντως καταστάσεις εν έτει 2010!


 Ηθελα να σταματήσω και να μήν ξανασχοληθώ με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα όμως με αυτό που διαβάζω τώρα δέν μπορώ να μήν το σχολιάσω.Βεβαίως συμφωνώ μαζί σου απόλυτα για αυτό πού αναφέρεις για τήν blue star και γιά αυτά πού γράφει ο φίλος από τήν ιο. Οι σαντορινιοί είμαστε αληλέγγηοι στούς νιότες ζούμε το μαρτύριό τους καθημερινά βλέποντας το ''bs paros'' να περνά κυριολεκτικά έξω από το λιμάνι τους και να συνεχίζει ακάθεκτο γιά νάξο .Ομως και οι ευθύνες τής ''hsw'' δέν είναι αμελητέες.Από απρίλιο έως οκτώμβριο όντως με τα ''hs-5'' έχει ανεβάσει τήν ποιότητα τής θαλλάσιας μεταφοράς στή συγκεκριμένη γραμμή ,απο νοέμβριο όμως έως μάρτιο τίποτα τουλάχιστον τα τελευταία αν θυμάμε καλά 4η'5 χρόνια , γι'αυτό δέν έχει και πλοίο η ιος.και γι'αυτό χάσαμε και το απογευματινό ''bs naxos'' πού  υποτίθετε θα εξυπηρετούσε πάρο-νάξο-ιο-σαντορίνη και σύνδεση με σύρο 3 φορές τήν βδομάδα όπως μας είχαν εξαγγείλει οι υπεύθυνοι της εταιρείας κατά τήν εποχή εκείνη ,όμως είδαμε ποιά ήταν η κατάληξη όπως αναφέρετε ποιό πάνω.Ιδού λοιπόν πεδίον δόξης λαμπρόν γιά όποιον αποκαταστήσει αυτές τίς αδικίες.

----------


## Leo

Επι τέλους να βάλουμε τελειά κάποια στγμή. Φίλε sunbird, το είπαμε το ξανα είπαμε δηλαδή έλεος. ο ειδικότερος των ειδικών έχεις γίνει με το να σχολιάζεις τα πάντα και τους πάντες. Αν δεν μπορέις να συγκρατηθείς μόνος σου θα το πατήσουμε εμείς το φρένο. Δηλαδή έλεος.

----------


## captain 83

Πες τα καπτα Λεο μπας και βάλουνε μυαλό....Λες και όλο το σύμπαν συνωμότησε εναντίον τους.

----------


## speedrunner

troktiko.blogspot.com

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rjjjh2004

Δέχομαι ότι το συγκεκριμένο "καραβολατρικό" site δεν είναι ο κατάλληλος τόπος ούτε τρόπος να εκφράσει κανείς την αγανάκτησή του για προβλήματα ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης του νησιού του. ΟΜΩΣ, αν ληφθεί υπόψη ότι διαβάζεται από σημαντικό αριθμό ατόμων που είναι στα πράγματα κι έχουν πιθανόν εξουσία να διευκολύνουν καταστάσεις, ίσως θεωρηθεί ένα σημαντικό βήμα έκφρασης προβληματισμών σχετικά με την ανορθολογική ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση ορισμένων νησιών. Δυστυχώς η απελευθέρωση των υπηρεσιών που μας επέβαλε η νομοθεσία της ΕΕ δίνει τη δυνατότητα σε συγκεκριμένες εταιρίες να κανονίζουν τα δρομολόγιά τους με μοναδικό γνώμονα το κέρδος. Και δυστυχώς το αρμόδιο Υπουργείο να μην κατορθώνει να επιβάλει συγκεκριμένες προσεγγίσεις που υπαγορεύονται από λόγους κοινωνικής αναγκαιότητας. Όταν δε οι εκπρόσωποι της τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης διατυπώνουν εύλογες διαμαρτυρίες, αγνοούνται επιδεικτικά από τους αρμόδιους. Να γιατί πρέπει να έρχονται στο φως οι σοβαρότατες ελλείψεις των δρομολογίων, που στη συγκέκριμένη περίπτωση αγγίζουν περισσότερο τη Νιο και τη Σαντορίνη!

----------


## sunbird

> Δέχομαι ότι το συγκεκριμένο "καραβολατρικό" site δεν είναι ο κατάλληλος τόπος ούτε τρόπος να εκφράσει κανείς την αγανάκτησή του για προβλήματα ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης του νησιού του. ΟΜΩΣ, αν ληφθεί υπόψη ότι διαβάζεται από σημαντικό αριθμό ατόμων που είναι στα πράγματα κι έχουν πιθανόν εξουσία να διευκολύνουν καταστάσεις, ίσως θεωρηθεί ένα σημαντικό βήμα έκφρασης προβληματισμών σχετικά με την ανορθολογική ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση ορισμένων νησιών. Δυστυχώς η απελευθέρωση των υπηρεσιών που μας επέβαλε η νομοθεσία της ΕΕ δίνει τη δυνατότητα σε συγκεκριμένες εταιρίες να κανονίζουν τα δρομολόγιά τους με μοναδικό γνώμονα το κέρδος. Και δυστυχώς το αρμόδιο Υπουργείο να μην κατορθώνει να επιβάλει συγκεκριμένες προσεγγίσεις που υπαγορεύονται από λόγους κοινωνικής αναγκαιότητας. Όταν δε οι εκπρόσωποι της τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης διατυπώνουν εύλογες διαμαρτυρίες, αγνοούνται επιδεικτικά από τους αρμόδιους. Να γιατί πρέπει να έρχονται στο φως οι σοβαρότατες ελλείψεις των δρομολογίων, που στη συγκέκριμένη περίπτωση αγγίζουν περισσότερο τη Νιο και τη Σαντορίνη!


 Σωστός ο φίλος από τήν ΙΟ!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## aegina

Egw den xerw gia ta dromologia tis Iou alla i enotita leei gia grammi parou naxou iou santorinis kai rwtw: ta teleutaia xronia i santorini exipiretitai kyriws mesw dyt.kykladwn mono to BS exei meinei sti grammi kai gia auto moipws tha prepei na koitaxoume to provlima tis Iou apo skopia kai na min katigoroume mono BS kai HSW?

----------


## sunbird

Tώρα που ηρέμησαν τα πράγματα και μπορούμε να εκφραστούμε ποιό ήρεμα θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τούς υπεύθυνους του ''nautilia'' για τήν υπευθυνότητα πού έδειξαν,έστω και άν σε κάποιες στιγμές ξεφύγαμε, τι να κάνουμε όμως,ο καθένας με τίς απόψεις του ,και στό κάτω κάτω υγεία είναι καμιά φορά να μήν συμφωνουν οι απόψεις μας (σαλάτα χωρίς αλάτι δέν γίνεται ),αρκεί να συγκρατούμε τούς εαυτούς μας όσον αφορά χαρακτηρισμούς.Πάντως από τήν δική μου πλευρά εάν ξέφυγα σε χαρακτηρισμούς πρός κάποιους οφείλω να ζητήσω συγνώμη ,χωρίς σε καμία περίπτωση όμως αυτό να ανερεί τα όσα έχω γράψει ποιό πάνω πού αντανακλούν τήν άποψη μου για το θέμα πού αναπτύξαμε, και πού αν χρειαστεί θα επανέλθω .ευχαριστώ γιά τήν υπομονή και προσοχή σας !! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Κι εμείς ευχαριστούμε για την θέση/στάση σου, που δείχνει υπευθυνότητα και σοβαρότητα. Εύχομαι να συνεχίσουμε έτσι σε κλίμα ήρεμο και συνετό.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Μέχρι σήμερα 15/3/2010 είναι αδύνατο να αγοράσει κανείς είτε από πρακτορείο είτε on-line εισιτήρια για το Πάσχα. Προσπάθησα να βγάλω εισιτήρια από το site της Hellenic και βγήκε η ένδειξη: "Το δρομολόγιο αυτό θα είναι διαθέσιμο μόλις εγκριθεί από το ΥΠ.ΟΙ.Α.Ν" (ζήτησα για 1/4). Καταπληκτική δυνατότητα προγραμματισμού.... Και θέλουμε και αύξηση του τουρισμού.... Δύο εβδομάδες πριν τη Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα και τα εισιτήρια ακόμη σε εκκρεμότητα!!!

----------


## sunbird

> Μέχρι σήμερα 15/3/2010 είναι αδύνατο να αγοράσει κανείς είτε από πρακτορείο είτε on-line εισιτήρια για το Πάσχα. Προσπάθησα να βγάλω εισιτήρια από το site της Hellenic και βγήκε η ένδειξη: "Το δρομολόγιο αυτό θα είναι διαθέσιμο μόλις εγκριθεί από το ΥΠ.ΟΙ.Α.Ν" (ζήτησα για 1/4). Καταπληκτική δυνατότητα προγραμματισμού.... Και θέλουμε και αύξηση του τουρισμού.... Δύο εβδομάδες πριν τη Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα και τα εισιτήρια ακόμη σε εκκρεμότητα!!!


 Zητήσατε εισητήρια για ποιό προορισμό ,και με ποιό πλοίο, διευκρινήστε παρακαλώ ,γιατί έτσι δέν θα καταλάβει κάποιος τι θέλετε να πείτε .

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Zητήσατε εισητήρια για ποιό προορισμό ,και με ποιό πλοίο, διευκρινήστε παρακαλώ ,γιατί έτσι δέν θα καταλάβει κάποιος τι θέλετε να πείτε .


Για Πειραιά-Ίο 1 Απριλίου με το High Speed 5 και επιστροφή 10/4. Υποθέτω ότι το πρόβλημα της μη έγκρισης του δρομολογίου ισχύει για όλους τους προορισμούς του εν λόγω πλοίου (Πάρο - Νάξο και Σαντορίνη).

----------


## sunbird

> Για Πειραιά-Ίο 1 Απριλίου με το High Speed 5 και επιστροφή 10/4. Υποθέτω ότι το πρόβλημα της μη έγκρισης του δρομολογίου ισχύει για όλους τους προορισμούς του εν λόγω πλοίου (Πάρο - Νάξο και Σαντορίνη).


 Κατά τήν γνώμη μου αυτό το θέμα ταιριάζει στήν ενότητα ελληνικές ακτοπλο'ι'κές εταιρίες και ειδικότερα όσον αφορά τήν εταιρία ''hsw'' πλοιοκτήτρια του ''high speed 5'',όσον αφορά τόν προγραματισμό τής εταιρίας, σίγουρα η τακτική αυτή σίγουρα ζημιώνει πρότιστα τήν εταιρία ,και κατά δεύτερον τόν πελάτη-επιβάτη .Αν η εταιρία κατάφερνε και έφτιαχνε ένα πλάνο πού να αφορά τα δρομολόγια όλου τού χρόνου (όπως π.χ bs) ώστε ο πελάτης-επιβάτης μπορεί να προγραματίσει τα ταξίδια του ,και να γνωρίζει εγκάιρως ημέρες και ώρες αφιξοαναχωρήσεων και να μπορεί οποτεδήποτε να κάνει αγορά εισητηρίου ,γαι το συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα ,αυτό πιστεύω θα λειτουργούσε γενικώς θετικά υπέρ τής εταιρίας , και φυσικά πρός εξυπηρέτηση του επιβάτη .Τη γνώμη μας καταθέτουμε ,ώστε και τη ζωή μας να κάνουμε καλύτερη ,και να βοηθήσουμε με ιδέες πρός θετική κατεύθυνση .

----------


## plori

Την λύση στην δρομολόγηση ταχυπλόων στην Ιο-Θήρα την έδωσε η ΑSL
http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=11431

----------


## sunbird

> Την λύση στην δρομολόγηση ταχυπλόων στην Ιο-Θήρα την έδωσε η ΑSL
> http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=11431


Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά σύμφωνα με αυτά πού διάβασα στό ''marinews'' η ''hsw με το high speed'' αποχωρεί από τήν γραμμή ίου-σαντορίνης ? :Confused:

----------


## rjjjh2004

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν όντως η Hellenicseaways θα αποσυρθεί το καλοκαίρι από τη γραμμή Ίου-Σαντορίνης;;; Με μόνο στο Speedrunner II της Aegean η γραμμή θα υποεξυπηρετείται. Συμβατικά θα υπάρχουν καθόλου στη γραμμή;;; Ή θα κάνουμε εβδομάδες να δούμε φρέσκο γάλα στη Νιο;;; :Wink:

----------


## NAXOS

H  HSW ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΟ-ΘΗΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΠΑΝΙΑ (ΜΙLLENIUM   )

----------


## NAXOS

TEΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ. ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ. ΜΕΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΒS ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ (?) ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΩΝ HS. ΔΕΝ ΦΘΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΥΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΖΗΤΩ. ΗΔΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΟΥ(ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΦΕΡΡΥ ΛΕΩ). ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΡΥ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΠΡΟΕΚΤΑΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΩΖΕΤΑΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ. ΧΡΕΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝΤΩΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.
ΕΝΩ Η ΠΑΡΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ. ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΠΙΚΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟ ΙΘΑΚΗ 4-5 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ. ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ 3 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ VOYAGER ΠΗΓΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΑ.
ΜΑΥΡΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΕΠΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΙΟΥ ΑΝ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ.

----------


## speedrunner

Αποχωρεί το Νήσος Μύκονος απο την Παροναξία???? Πότε έγινε αυτό????
Όσο για Ίο - Σαντορίνη ακόμη δεν τον είδαμε Γιάννη τον βαπτίσαμε, μεχρι να έρθει ( αν τελικα είναι αυτο γιατι κάτι επίσημο δεν υπάρχει μόνο φήμες) να φτιαχτεί και να σουλουπωθεί έχουμε καιρό!!!!

----------


## rjjjh2004

Πού υπάρχουν πληροφορίες για το Μιλενιουμ;;;

----------


## speedrunner

> Πού υπάρχουν πληροφορίες για το Μιλενιουμ;;;


http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/milenium_2000.htm

----------


## MARGARITIS24

> TEΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ. ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ. ΜΕΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΒS ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ (?) ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΩΝ HS. ΔΕΝ ΦΘΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΥΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΖΗΤΩ. ΗΔΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΟΥ(ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΦΕΡΡΥ ΛΕΩ). ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΡΥ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΠΡΟΕΚΤΑΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΩΖΕΤΑΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ. ΧΡΕΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝΤΩΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.
> ΕΝΩ Η ΠΑΡΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ. ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΠΙΚΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟ ΙΘΑΚΗ 4-5 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ. ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ 3 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ VOYAGER ΠΗΓΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΑ.
> ΜΑΥΡΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΕΠΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΙΟΥ ΑΝ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ.


 χωραει το βογιατζερ στην παρο???? :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Έχουν ακουτεί φήμες για ένα μεγάλο ταχύπλοο *εδώ*, ενώ *εδώ* στον αποχαιρετισμό του Χάϊσπίντ 3, υπήρχαν ευχές από συναδέλφους στον καπτάν μανώλη Λούσα, που το ταξιδέυει, με νόημα. Αν αυτό ευσταθεί μήπως είναι μια λύση στο πρόβλημα της γραμμής? Λέω, δεν ξέρω ...μια σκέψη κάνω, από ότι βλέπω έχει και *νταλίκες*. Από την άλλη δεν περιμένουμε και θαύματα με την ανέχεια που επικρατεί, άρα τα ΙΧ θεωρώ ότι θα έχουν μειωμένη κίνηση φέτος.

¶ρα ΗΣ5 Ίο - Θήρα και το θεριό (αν έρθει) Παροναξία... Ο αιγαιοπλόος που έχει ιδέες τι λέει εδώ?

----------


## aegina

Taxiploo mono to kalokairi to xeimwna?Apwrw pantos giati to PREVELIS efyge apo ti grammi,eixa kanei taxidi apo Peirea gia Paro to `98 kai mou afeise tis kalyteres entypwseis.Diladi katalavenw oti karavia yparxoun apla thelisi apo tis etaireies den yparxei...

----------


## aegina

Diorthosi sto proigoumeno mynyma itan to `08 :Wink: .

----------


## sunbird

> TEΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ. ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ. ΜΕΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΒS ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ (?) ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΩΝ HS. ΔΕΝ ΦΘΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΥΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΖΗΤΩ. ΗΔΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΟΥ(ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΦΕΡΡΥ ΛΕΩ). ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΡΥ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΠΡΟΕΚΤΑΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΩΖΕΤΑΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ. ΧΡΕΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝΤΩΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.
> ΕΝΩ Η ΠΑΡΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ. ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΠΙΚΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟ ΙΘΑΚΗ 4-5 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ. ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ 3 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ VOYAGER ΠΗΓΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΑ.
> ΜΑΥΡΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΕΠΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΙΟΥ ΑΝ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ.


Μακάρι να μήν συμβεί αυτό ,(αποχώρηση τού ν. μύκονος) από πάρο-νάξο ,γυρνάμε πάλι στά παλιά (τι είχες γιάννη τι είχα πάντα).
Βρέ εμονή η hsw μέ τα ταχύπλοα στίς κυκλάδες !!!

----------


## sunbird

Tί γίνετε βρέ παιδιά ,το ''hellenic wind'' δέν το έχει στό πρόγραμα δομολογίων της η ''atlanticoline'' για το καλοκαίρι ? Πώς θα κάνει και δρομολόγια γιά ιο-σαντορίνη ? :Confused: 
Και για ποιό ''millenioum'' μιλάμε, για δρομολόγια ίου-σαντορίνης ,εφόσον δέν ξέρουμε αν θα αγοραστεί από τήν hsw ? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Kαι μετά από όλα αυτά ,διαβάζουμε στό ''marinews" ότι η ''asl'' μετά από αίτημα τών τοπικών φορέων Ο.Τ.Α ,κ.λ.π τής ίου και τής σαντορίνης ,
ότι ανταποκρίνετε για να δρομολογήσει το ''speedruner ii'' από 1/6/2010!!
(Δηλαδή να πανυγηρίσουμε κιόλας ,πού θα μεταφέρει τουρίστες και θα έχει κέρδη ,στήν ιο - σαντορίνη τούς τρείς καλοκαιρινούς μήνες!!).:mrgreen:
(Φαντάσου να δρομολογούσαν και πλοίο γιά όλο το χρόνο ,θα έπρεπε να χτυπάμε τής καμπάνες στίς εκκλησιές ,κάθε μέρα μετά τόν εσπερινό πρός ένδειξη ευγνωμοσύνης !!!Βαδίζουμε πρός τό 2021 η΄πρός τό 1821!!).:mrgreen:

----------


## speedrunner

Πάντως απο την στιγμη που η Παροναξιά δεν το στήριξε το πλοίο (Ν.Μύκονος) για να μήνει στην γραμμή μην έχουν παράπονα το καλοκαίρι οι επαγγελματίες. που σίγουρα θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα!!!!

----------


## sunbird

> Πάντως απο την στιγμη που η Παροναξιά δεν το στήριξε το πλοίο (Ν.Μύκονος) για να μήνει στην γραμμή μην έχουν παράπονα το καλοκαίρι οι επαγγελματίες. που σίγουρα θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα!!!!


 Eάν δέν το στήριξαν το (ν. μύκονος ) στήν πάρο-νάξο ενώ τούς δόθηκε η ευκαιρία ,να μήν είναι μονοπόλειο η ''blue star'' τότε είναι άξιοι τής μοίρας τους ,και τής μοίρας μας (τι είχες γιάννη τι είχα πάντα!!). :Mad:

----------


## apollo_express

> Eάν δέν το στήριξαν το (ν. μύκονος ) στήν πάρο-νάξο ενώ τούς δόθηκε η ευκαιρία ,να μήν είναι μονοπόλειο η ''blue star'' τότε είναι άξιοι τής μοίρας τους ,και τής μοίρας μας (τι είχες γιάννη τι είχα πάντα!!).


Όχι μόνο δεν υποστηρίχθηκε, αλλά από πολλούς είχα ακούσει να το δυσφημίζουν ότι είναι βρώμικο, σε βγάζουν στο κατάστρωμα αν δεν έχεις εισητήριο αριθμημένης και άλλα τέτοια ψέματα. Κρίμα γιατί χάσαμε ένα πολύ καλό καράβι από τη γραμμή.:sad:

----------


## Thanasis89

Να πω σ' αυτό το σημείο ότι όλα αυτά που λέγανε για το πλοίο είχαν μια δόση αλήθειας.Το πλοίο όλο το καλοκαίρι το επισκέφθηκα 3 φορές και ταξίδεψα μαζί του άλλες 2. Και τις 5 φορές βρισκόταν στην ίδια κατάσταση η οποία δεν ήταν και η καλύτερη. Δικαιολογημένα βέβαια καθότι ήταν ελάχιστος ο χρόνος παραμονής στο λιμάνι. 
Αυτές τις δύο μάλιστα στο ταξίδι μου για Ικαρία, μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω ότι όντως σε παρέπεμπαν στα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα αν δεν είχες εισητήριο αριθμημένης θέσης.

----------


## speedrunner

¶ραγε τι πιθανότητα υπάρχει να έχει γίνει κάποια συμφωνία κάτω απο το τραπέζι μεταξύ ΝΕΛ-HSW(ANEK) έτσι ώστε η πρώτη να μην ανεβάσει το European Express Χίο-Μυτιλήνη να φύγει η δεύτερη απο Παροναξία και να κατέβει εκεί το European Express συνεχίζοντας μέχρι Ίο - Σαντορίνη. Ένα σενάριο σκέφτηκα μόνο δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι. Γιατί πόσα καράβια θα αντέξει η Χίος-Μυτιλήνη ενώ σίγουρα η γραμμή Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο - Σαντορίνη χρειάζεται ένα πλοίο.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Παίδες μην ξεχνάμε ότι το καλοκαίρι το βαπόρι δούλευε συνεχώς οπότε ήταν λογικό να ήταν σε αυτή την κατάσταση που βρισκόταν.......βέβαια μείον ήταν και η ώρα δρομολόγησης του.....άσε που είχε περιορισμένα εισιτήρια για φορτηγά και αυτ/τα για Παροναξία καθώς έπρεπε να εξυπηρετηθεί και η Ικαροσαμία.......μην τα ξεχνάμε αυτά. Επίσης υπήρχε πρόβλημα και στα εισιτήρια επιβατών για Παροναξία καθώς για να βρείς οικονομική θέση έπρεπε να είχες κλήσει τουλάχιστον ένα μήνα νωρίτερα!!!!! (εγώ στο πήγαινε και στο έλα διακεκριμένη θέση είχα κι εκέι πάλι τσακώθηκα και με το πλήρωμα καθώς ενώ είχα πληρωμένο κανονικά το εισιτήριο μου για την διακεκριμένη θέση θέλαν να με βολέψουν στην οικονομική και χωρίς μάλιστα να μου πληρώσουν πίσω την διαφορά) Η HSW δεν βοήθησε καθόλου στο να στηρηχθεί το βαπόρι στην Παροναξία (που για μένα ήταν λογικό καθώς ήταν το μοναδικό βαπόρι στην Ικαροσαμία)......εάν είχε μόνο Παροναξία-Ίο-Σαντορίνη θα σας έλεγα εγώ τι στήριξη θα είχε από τον κόσμο και να έφευγε πρωινό δρομολόγιο απέναντι στα Blue Star...........

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> ¶ραγε τι πιθανότητα υπάρχει να έχει γίνει κάποια συμφωνία κάτω απο το τραπέζι μεταξύ ΝΕΛ-HSW(ANEK) έτσι ώστε η πρώτη να μην ανεβάσει το European Express Χίο-Μυτιλήνη να φύγει η δεύτερη απο Παροναξία και να κατέβει εκεί το European Express συνεχίζοντας μέχρι Ίο - Σαντορίνη. Ένα σενάριο σκέφτηκα μόνο δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι. Γιατί πόσα καράβια θα αντέξει η Χίος-Μυτιλήνη ενώ σίγουρα η γραμμή Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο - Σαντορίνη χρειάζεται ένα πλοίο.


Το European Express δεν νομίζω να κάνει για την Παροναξία....δεν ξέρω σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκετε το βαπόρι και μηχανικά και σε θέμα ξενοδοχειακού αλλά αν κάνει τέτοια κίνηση η ΝΕΛ (που δεν το βλέπω) θα πάθει πατατράκ λόγω Blue Star. Καλώς ή κακώς καλομάθαμε στα Bluestarakia και δεν θέλει ο κ....ς μας κάτι χειρότερο από αυτά........

----------


## sunbird

> Παίδες μην ξεχνάμε ότι το καλοκαίρι το βαπόρι δούλευε συνεχώς οπότε ήταν λογικό να ήταν σε αυτή την κατάσταση που βρισκόταν.......βέβαια μείον ήταν και η ώρα δρομολόγησης του.....άσε που είχε περιορισμένα εισιτήρια για φορτηγά και αυτ/τα για Παροναξία καθώς έπρεπε να εξυπηρετηθεί και η Ικαροσαμία.......μην τα ξεχνάμε αυτά. Επίσης υπήρχε πρόβλημα και στα εισιτήρια επιβατών για Παροναξία καθώς για να βρείς οικονομική θέση έπρεπε να είχες κλήσει τουλάχιστον ένα μήνα νωρίτερα!!!!! (εγώ στο πήγαινε και στο έλα διακεκριμένη θέση είχα κι εκέι πάλι τσακώθηκα και με το πλήρωμα καθώς ενώ είχα πληρωμένο κανονικά το εισιτήριο μου για την διακεκριμένη θέση θέλαν να με βολέψουν στην οικονομική και χωρίς μάλιστα να μου πληρώσουν πίσω την διαφορά) Η HSW δεν βοήθησε καθόλου στο να στηρηχθεί το βαπόρι στην Παροναξία (που για μένα ήταν λογικό καθώς ήταν το μοναδικό βαπόρι στην Ικαροσαμία)......εάν είχε μόνο Παροναξία-Ίο-Σαντορίνη θα σας έλεγα εγώ τι στήριξη θα είχε από τον κόσμο και να έφευγε πρωινό δρομολόγιο απέναντι στα Blue Star...........


Aρα λοιπόν δέν φταίει μόνο ότι οι παρό-ναξιότες δέν στήριξαν τό (ν. μύκονος) όπως γράφει ο φίλος ποίο πάνω, αλλά από αυτά πού γράφετε εδώ και από ότι καταλαβαίνουμε ,μάλλον και η hsw δέν το χειρίστηκε σωστά τό θέμα . Πάντως όταν θές να μπείς σε μία αγορά σίγουρα δέν μπαίνεις με αυτόν τόν τρόπο ,και πρέπει η μελοντικοί πελάτες να έχουν τήν αίσθηση και να καταλάβουν ότι ηρθες για να μείνεις για να σε εμπιστευτούν ,και σίγουρα γιά μία εταιρεία η΄ένα πλοίο η καλύτερη διαφήμιση είναι οι ίδιοι οι νησιώτες όταν εξυπηρετούνται άψογα και έχουν ένα καλό λόγο να πούν .Στίς μπίζνες τίποτα δέν είναι εξασφαλισμένο , και η blue star μέχρι να εδραιωθεί στίς κυκλάδες ίδρωσε και ρίσκαρε, όμως τελικά, ο επιμένων νικά .Οταν βέβαια δέν θέλεις να μπείς σε αυτή τήν διαδικασία, απλά παρακολουθείς τόν άλλον να μονοπολεί τήν συγκεκριμένη αγορά . :neutral:

----------


## sunbird

> Το European Express δεν νομίζω να κάνει για την Παροναξία....δεν ξέρω σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκετε το βαπόρι και μηχανικά και σε θέμα ξενοδοχειακού αλλά αν κάνει τέτοια κίνηση η ΝΕΛ (που δεν το βλέπω) θα πάθει πατατράκ λόγω Blue Star. Καλώς ή κακώς καλομάθαμε στα Bluestarakia και δεν θέλει ο κ....ς μας κάτι χειρότερο από αυτά........


 Αν ήταν να ξαναγυρίσουμε στό ''european express'' ,καλύτερα να μάς ξαναφέρνανε το ''εξπρές Σαντορίνη'' πού το ξέρουμε κιόλας .
Ομως βαδίζοντας από το 2010 πρός το 2020 ,είπαμε να πάμε μπροστά και όχι να γυρίσουμε στό 1970 .Η blue star μιά χαρά έχει πιάσει το νόημα ,το θέμα είναι να το καταλάβουν και οι υπόλοιποι . :Sad:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Κοίτα....το European Express  δεν είναι άσχημο βαπόρι αλλά νομίζω (καθαρά προσωπική άποψη) ότι δεν κάνει για την γραμμή, μακάρι να μπεί και να βγώ ψέυτης αλλά για αλλού το προορίζει η ΝΕΛ. Από εκεί κι έπειτα η άποψη μου και η γνώμη μου για τα παραπάνω που είπα νομίζω ότι και άλλοι θα συμφωνήσουν. Θα υπάρξει μεγάλο πρόβλημα και το καλοκαίρι ακόμα δεν έχει αρχίσει......χρειάζετε οπωσδήποτε άλλο ένα συμβατικό η γραμμή γιατί με τα 2 δεν πρόκειτε να βγεί το καλοκαίρι........θα πληγεί πάρα πολύ ο τουρισμός της Νάξου κατ'εμέ γιατί η Πάρος καλώς ή κακώς και με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο θα έχει περισσότερα πλοία να την εξυπηρετούν.....

----------


## sunbird

> Κοίτα....το European Express δεν είναι άσχημο βαπόρι αλλά νομίζω (καθαρά προσωπική άποψη) ότι δεν κάνει για την γραμμή, μακάρι να μπεί και να βγώ ψέυτης αλλά για αλλού το προορίζει η ΝΕΛ. Από εκεί κι έπειτα η άποψη μου και η γνώμη μου για τα παραπάνω που είπα νομίζω ότι και άλλοι θα συμφωνήσουν. Θα υπάρξει μεγάλο πρόβλημα και το καλοκαίρι ακόμα δεν έχει αρχίσει......χρειάζετε οπωσδήποτε άλλο ένα συμβατικό η γραμμή γιατί με τα 2 δεν πρόκειτε να βγεί το καλοκαίρι........θα πληγεί πάρα πολύ ο τουρισμός της Νάξου κατ'εμέ γιατί η Πάρος καλώς ή κακώς και με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο θα έχει περισσότερα πλοία να την εξυπηρετούν.....


Kαι σίγουρα θα αντιμετοπίσει πρόβλημα η Νάξος όπως το ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετοπίζει και η Σαντορίνη όπως έχω γράψει παραπάνω ,όμως και με μπαλώματα γραμμών τύπου ικαρίας-σάμου όσον αφορά τήν Νάξο και κώ-ρόδου όσον αφορά τήν Σαντορίνη ,δέν μπορούν να συνεχιστούν διότι θα έχουμε τα αποτελέσματα και τα προβλήματα πού περιγράφονται ποιό πάνω ,και ίσως και χειρότερα ,και όσο για τήν καθαριότητα πού αναφέρει κάποιος φίλος πιό πάνω γιά το (ν. μύκονος) και εγώ τα ίδια θα έλεγα γιά τα (bs 1-2) ερχόμενα από ρόδο - κω στήν Σαντορίνη (όσες φορές έχω ταξιδέψει) μπαίνεις και επικρατεί μία ανάλογη κατάσταση με αυτά πού περιγράφονται γιά το (ν. μύκονος) και εγώ θεωρώ ότι είναι λογικό να συμβαίνει αυτό μετά από 7:30' ώρες ταξίδι (μέχρι τήν Σαντορίνη) από ρόδο. 
Όσο για το "european express'' π.χ ,και κάθε πλοίο σάν και αυτό είπαμε σάν ναυτιλία μετά το περιστατικό με τό ''Σαμίνα'' (για να μήν ξεχνιόμαστε δέν έχουν περάσει και πολλά χρόνια) νά γίνει ανανέωση τού στόλου με νέα και σύγχρονα πλοία ,ώστε να μήν επαναληφθεί τέτοιο γεγονός ,και γι'αυτό το λόγο και μόνο πρέπει να στηρίζονται (και όπως ευτυχώς γίνετε) νέα πλοία από τούς νησιώτες ,πού τούς εξασφαλίζουν περισσότερη ασφάλεια στήν θάλλασα άνεση και ταχύτητα . Και επίσεις πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι δέν πρέπει, όταν είναι να εισπράξουμε να σκεφτόμαστε ώς ευρωπαίοι ,αλλά στίς υποχρεώσεις και στίς επενδύσεις να σκεφτόμαστε ώς έλληνες ,πρέπει να εναρμονιστούμε και σε αυτή τήν ευρωπα'ι'κή οδηγία .

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτή την επιμονή σου φίλε μου στο ότι η Σαντορίνη έχει πρόβλημα........σε ένα πρόχειρο ψάξιμο στα δρομολόγια που έκανα απο τις 18/4 μέχρι τις 26/4 εκτός από τα τακτικά καθημερινά δρομολόγια που έχει το BS Πάρος και το Highspeed 5 μέτρησα επίσης 3 προσεγγίσεις του Πρέβελης, 3 προσεγγίσεις του BS1, δύο προσεγγίσεις του BS2, μια προσέγγιση απογευματινή του BS Νάξος, δύο προσεγγίσεις του Κρήτη 2, δύο προσεγγίσεις του Ιεράπετρα Λ και μία προσέγγιση του Αδ.Κοραής. Δηλαδή αυτή την στιγμή μιλάμε για 9 βαπόρια σε διάστημα 8 ημερών.......+/- 1 ή δύο βαπόρια κάθε εβδομάδα από ότι μπορώ να καταλάβω.....οπότε για πιό πρόβλημα ακτοπλοϊκης σύνδεσης της Σαντορίνης μιλάς? Φαντάζομαι ότι τώρα το καλοκαίρι θα προστεθούν λογικά και ένα ή δύο ακόμα (πιθανώς)....τσπ δεν θέλω να έρθω σε αντιπαράθεση ούτε μαζί σου όυτε με κάνενα συμφορουμίτη αλλά τι να πούν και οι Ικαροσαμιώτες δηλαδή......το χειμώνα είναι λογικό να υπάρχει άλλη κατάσταση με μειωμένα δρομολόγια όπως συμβαίνει σε πολλά νησιά.
Τσπ ξεφέυγω πάλι και δεν κάνει :|

----------


## speedrunner

> Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτή την επιμονή σου φίλε μου στο ότι η Σαντορίνη έχει πρόβλημα........σε ένα πρόχειρο ψάξιμο στα δρομολόγια που έκανα απο τις 18/4 μέχρι τις 26/4 εκτός από τα τακτικά καθημερινά δρομολόγια που έχει το BS Πάρος και το Highspeed 5 μέτρησα επίσης 3 προσεγγίσεις του Πρέβελης, 3 προσεγγίσεις του BS1, δύο προσεγγίσεις του BS2, μια προσέγγιση απογευματινή του BS Νάξος, δύο προσεγγίσεις του Κρήτη 2, δύο προσεγγίσεις του Ιεράπετρα Λ και μία προσέγγιση του Αδ.Κοραής. Δηλαδή αυτή την στιγμή μιλάμε για 9 βαπόρια σε διάστημα 8 ημερών.......+/- 1 ή δύο βαπόρια κάθε εβδομάδα από ότι μπορώ να καταλάβω.....οπότε για πιό πρόβλημα ακτοπλοϊκης σύνδεσης της Σαντορίνης μιλάς? Φαντάζομαι ότι τώρα το καλοκαίρι θα προστεθούν λογικά και ένα ή δύο ακόμα (πιθανώς)....τσπ δεν θέλω να έρθω σε αντιπαράθεση ούτε μαζί σου όυτε με κάνενα συμφορουμίτη αλλά τι να πούν και οι Ικαροσαμιώτες δηλαδή......το χειμώνα είναι λογικό να υπάρχει άλλη κατάσταση με μειωμένα δρομολόγια όπως συμβαίνει σε πολλά νησιά.
> Τσπ ξεφέυγω πάλι και δεν κάνει :|


¶στο φίλε δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη, και όλα τα καράβια να πηγαίνουν Σαντορίνη πάλι πρόβλημα θα έχει κατα κάποιους!!!!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Μα είναι εξωφρενικό.....μιλάμε για 8 συμβατικά τουλάχιστον και ένα ταχύπλοο που μάλλον θα γίνει και δέυτερο ταχύπλοο.......και 3 από αυτά (BS1 και 2 καθώς και το Κρήτη 2) είναι μεγάλα βαπόρια και άλλο το 1 που πηγαίνει Ικαροσαμία, το μισό που πάει στην Νιό και τα 2 για Νάξο........

----------


## rjjjh2004

Στη γραμμή το πραγματικό πρόβλημα (δηλ. έλλειψη συμβατικών τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες) το έχει η Ίος. Και ο λόγος που το έχει είναι οικονομικός και μόνο: μικρότερα κέρδη των ακτοπλόων σε σχέση με τα μεγαλύτερα και δημοφιλέστερα νησιά της γραμμής!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Στη γραμμή το πραγματικό πρόβλημα (δηλ. έλλειψη συμβατικών τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες) το έχει η Ίος. Και ο λόγος που το έχει είναι οικονομικός και μόνο: μικρότερα κέρδη των ακτοπλόων σε σχέση με τα μεγαλύτερα και δημοφιλέστερα νησιά της γραμμής!


+1 το έχω πεί πιό πάνω......

----------


## sunbird

> Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτή την επιμονή σου φίλε μου στο ότι η Σαντορίνη έχει πρόβλημα........σε ένα πρόχειρο ψάξιμο στα δρομολόγια που έκανα απο τις 18/4 μέχρι τις 26/4 εκτός από τα τακτικά καθημερινά δρομολόγια που έχει το BS Πάρος και το Highspeed 5 μέτρησα επίσης 3 προσεγγίσεις του Πρέβελης, 3 προσεγγίσεις του BS1, δύο προσεγγίσεις του BS2, μια προσέγγιση απογευματινή του BS Νάξος, δύο προσεγγίσεις του Κρήτη 2, δύο προσεγγίσεις του Ιεράπετρα Λ και μία προσέγγιση του Αδ.Κοραής. Δηλαδή αυτή την στιγμή μιλάμε για 9 βαπόρια σε διάστημα 8 ημερών.......+/- 1 ή δύο βαπόρια κάθε εβδομάδα από ότι μπορώ να καταλάβω.....οπότε για πιό πρόβλημα ακτοπλοϊκης σύνδεσης της Σαντορίνης μιλάς? Φαντάζομαι ότι τώρα το καλοκαίρι θα προστεθούν λογικά και ένα ή δύο ακόμα (πιθανώς)....τσπ δεν θέλω να έρθω σε αντιπαράθεση ούτε μαζί σου όυτε με κάνενα συμφορουμίτη αλλά τι να πούν και οι Ικαροσαμιώτες δηλαδή......το χειμώνα είναι λογικό να υπάρχει άλλη κατάσταση με μειωμένα δρομολόγια όπως συμβαίνει σε πολλά νησιά.
> Τσπ ξεφέυγω πάλι και δεν κάνει :|


 Eγώ πάλι φίλε μου (πού νοιάζεσε για τήν Νάξο) δέν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έκατσες και μέτρησες τα πλοία πού υποτίθετε ότι έρχονται στήν Σαντορίνη, όταν έχουν σχολιαστεί εντελώς άλλα πράγματα πού αφορούν τούς νησιώτες ανεξαρτήτως αν είναι σαντορινιοί-ναξιώτες-κ.λ.π .
Κοιτάτε τό δέντρο και χάνετε τό δάσος!!
Υ.Γ Σού υπόσχομαι στήν πρώτη ευκαιρία θα το ψάξω να σού γράψω πόσα πλοία πάνε στήν Νάξο ε' και?:-|

----------


## sunbird

> ¶στο φίλε δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη, και όλα τα καράβια να πηγαίνουν Σαντορίνη πάλι πρόβλημα θα έχει κατα κάποιους!!!!


 Φίλε αν δέν σού αρέσουν αυτά πού γράφω να μήν τα διαβάζεις ,και να σχολιάζεις συνεχώς αρνητικά ότι γράφω ,γιατί θα σχολιαστείς αναλόγως εφόσον σε εσένα επιτρέπετε !!:!:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Eγώ πάλι φίλε μου (πού νοιάζεσε για τήν Νάξο) δέν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έκατσες και μέτρησες τα πλοία πού υποτίθετε ότι έρχονται στήν Σαντορίνη, όταν έχουν σχολιαστεί εντελώς άλλα πράγματα πού αφορούν τούς νησιώτες ανεξαρτήτως αν είναι σαντορινιοί-ναξιώτες-κ.λ.π .
> Κοιτάτε τό δέντρο και χάνετε τό δάσος!!
> Υ.Γ Σού υπόσχομαι στήν πρώτη ευκαιρία θα το ψάξω να σού γράψω πόσα πλοία πάνε στήν Νάξο ε' και?:-|


Θα στα βάλω εγώ τώρα αμμέσως....BS Νάξος/Πάρος, Highspeed 5 και μέχρι τις 29-30 Απριλίου Νήσος Μύκονος......
Έκατσα παλικάρι μου και τα μέτρησα τα πλοία που έρχονται Σαντορίνη γιατί σε κάθε σου σχεδόν πόστ αναφέρεις το πρόβλημα που έχει η Σαντορίνη.....αλλά εγώ και τόσοι άλλοι συμφορουμίτες δεν βλέπουμε κάποιο πρόβλημα με την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση............

----------


## vinman

...το πραγματικό πρόβλημα το έχει η Ίος και δικαίως οι όποιες ενστάσεις ακούγονται...
Απο εκεί και πέρα λέμε μόνο για να γράφουμε....ειδικά στην Σαντορίνη ακόμα υποθετικά και κάποιο απο τα Παλάτια να έμπαινε πάλι δεν θα ήταν ευχαριστημένοι κάποιοι...

----------


## speedrunner

> Θα στα βάλω εγώ τώρα αμμέσως....BS Νάξος/Πάρος, Highspeed 5 και μέχρι τις 29-30 Απριλίου Νήσος Μύκονος......
> Έκατσα παλικάρι μου και τα μέτρησα τα πλοία που έρχονται Σαντορίνη γιατί σε κάθε σου σχεδόν πόστ αναφέρεις το πρόβλημα που έχει η Σαντορίνη.....αλλά εγώ και τόσοι άλλοι συμφορουμίτες δεν βλέπουμε κάποιο πρόβλημα με την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση............


Βάλε και το SRIII Ιούλιο και Αύγουστο γιατί θα σου την πει!!!!!

----------


## sunbird

> Θα στα βάλω εγώ τώρα αμμέσως....BS Νάξος/Πάρος, Highspeed 5 και μέχρι τις 29-30 Απριλίου Νήσος Μύκονος......
> Έκατσα παλικάρι μου και τα μέτρησα τα πλοία που έρχονται Σαντορίνη γιατί σε κάθε σου σχεδόν πόστ αναφέρεις το πρόβλημα που έχει η Σαντορίνη.....αλλά εγώ και τόσοι άλλοι συμφορουμίτες δεν βλέπουμε κάποιο πρόβλημα με την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση............


 Μιλάμε για γραμμή πάρο-νάξο-ιο-σαντορίνη ,και λέω πάλι παλικάρι,(εφόσον ενδιαφέρεσαι για τη Νάξο) κοιτάς το δέντρο και χάνεις το δάσος .
Γράφω και άλλα πράγματα, γιατί κόλλησες στό μέτρημα πόσα έχω πόσα έχεις .

----------


## gtogias

Το μόνο δίκιο φαίνεται να είναι οι βραδυνές ώρες που περνούν τα BS1 και BS2 από τη Σαντορίνη. Πράγματι είναι δύσκολες, ιδιαίτερα για τους επισκέπτες.

Μιλάμε για ένα νησί που είχε μάθει, τουλάχιστον τη "χρυσή" εποχή της ακτοπλοϊας να έχει κάμποσες επιλογές κάθε πρωί από Πειραιά και κάθε απόγευμα από Σαντορίνη.

Βέβαια συνολικά έχει αρκετά και καλά πλοία:

Σταθερό ημερήσιο μικρό BS
Σταθερό ημερήσιο ταχύπλοο από την Aegean
Σταθερό ημερήσιο ταχύπλοο από την HSW (όπως φαίνεται από το επερχόμενο ΣΑΣ)
Βραδυνές συνδέσεις με κάμποσα νησιά με τα μεγάλα BS και τα Ιεράπετρα και Πρέβελη.
Συνδέσεις με το Ηράκλειο και τη Μύκονο με το γατάκι
Συνδέσεις με τα άλλα κυκλαδονήσια με τον Αδαμάντιο και τον Αγ. Γεώργιο.

Προσωπική μου άποψη ότι η ριγμένη είναι η Ίος και κατά δεύτερο λόγω η Νάξος. Βέβαια η Νάξος, όπως και η Πάρος και η Σαντορίνη έχει και αεροδρόμιο ενώ η Ίος τίποτε.

----------


## sunbird

> Βάλε και το SRIII Ιούλιο και Αύγουστο γιατί θα σου την πει!!!!!


 Τί κάνεις Γιάννη , κουκιά σπέρνω!!:mrgreen:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Για την Ιο είναι δεδομένο......έχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα εδώ και χρόνια δεν είναι τωρινό.....
Ναί παλικάρι μου νοιάζομαι για την Νάξο (καθώς είναι και η ιδιαίτερη μου πατρίδα) και πηγαίνω τουλάχιστον 10 φορές τον μήνα στο νησί και προσωπικά εμένα θα με "τσούξει" να μην μπορώ να βρώ εισητήριο τώρα την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο και να μην μπορώ να πηγαίνω.....ή να χρυσοπληρώνω VIP θέσεις στο Highspeed και Vip θέσεις στα Blue Star ή να πηγαίνω να φιλάω κατουριμένες ποδιές για να βολευτώ έστω και κατάστρωμα ή ακόμα αεροπορικό εισητήριο που δεν θα βρίσκεις ούτε για δείγμα καθώς γνωρίζουμε για πότε εξαφανίζονται αυτά τα πολύ λίγα εισητήρια που έχουν τα συγκεκριμένα αεροπλάνα.......μακάρι η Νάξος ή η Νιό και όλη η συγκεκριμένη γραμμή να είχε ξανά 10 και 15 βαπόρια την μέρα που είχε κάποτε ή έστω να είχε τα 3-4-5-6 βραδυνά που έχει η Σαντορίνη αυτή την στιγμή.......μην τα λέμε λοιπόν όπως τα θέλουμε.......

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Βάλε και το SRIII Ιούλιο και Αύγουστο γιατί θα σου την πει!!!!!


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Το έχω βάλει και αυτό σε πιό πάνω πόστ μου που αναφέρθικα για το ταχύπλοο που πιθανώς να γίνουν και 2 ζωή να έχουν :mrgreen:

----------


## rjjjh2004

Στην Ίο κυκλοφορεί ευρέως το εξής περιστατικό: Πρωτοχρονιά, ταξίδι για Πειραιά με Blue Star (πιθανόν Paros). Ο καπετάνιος αποφασίζει να δεξιωθεί στο σαλόνι της διακεκριμένης του λιγοστους νησιώτες- επιβάτες και από τα μεγάφωνα τους καλούν ανά νησί. Καλούν τους επιβάτες από τη Σαντορίνη, από τη Νάξο, από την Πάρο αλλά από τη Νιο τίποτα!!! Σαν να μην είχε προσεγγίσει εκεί το πλοίο. Επίσης όταν ο καπετάνιος εξέφρασε τις ευχαριστίες του για την στήριξη των νησιωτών στην εταιρία, καμία αναφορά στους Νιώτες. Αν το χειμώνα η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία δεν είχε το μονοπώλιο (προσεγγίζοντας - εκτάκτως - μόνο στο κατέβασμα στη Νιο και εξαναγκάζοντας τους Νιώτες σε ταξίδι 10 ωρών για να επιστρέψουν Πειραιά), θα τους πρότεινα να μποϋκοτάρουν με κάθε δυνατό τρόπο την εν λόγω εταιρία. Αλλά και η HSW που λυμαίνεται τη γραμμή κάθε καλοκαίρι για να την εγκαταλείπει το χειμώνα δεν αξίζει καλύτερης μεταχείρισης!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ένα καλό που βλέπουμε αλλά και πάλι μόνο για την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο όπως φαντάζομαι. 
Και αυτό? Highspeed 6 για Πάρο-Νάξο-Ιο-Σαντορίνη

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=199

Δεν είναι πολιτικές μεγάλων και σοβαρών εταιριών αυτές πάντως........

Να τα κάνουμε 3 τα ταχύπλοα για Σαντορίνη και σχεδόν 11 βαπόρια?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rjjjh2004

Πέραν από τις διάφορες ειρωνίες και τους διαπληκτισμούς, εκτιμώ ότι το παλιό κλασικό νυχτερινό δρομολόγιο του συμβατικού (που πέρσι έκανε, για τελευταία φορά, η Ροδάνθη) εξυπηρετεί ιδιαίτερα και τη διακίνηση προϊόντων και τους τουρίστες που δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα να πληρώσουν τον "αλμυρό" ναύλο του ταχύπλοου!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Και όχι μόνο του Ροδάνθη αλλά και του Πρέβελης....και του Εξπρές Ολύμπια κλπ κλπ κλπ......

----------


## Leo

Θεωρώ απίθανο το γεγονός και συνεπώς δεν το σχολιάζω. 

Θα αναφέρω την δική μου γνώμη, το μονοπώλειο δεν το επέλξε η ΒΣΦ αλλά δεν στάθηκαν ικανοί οι εκάστοτε συναγωνιστές της να την ανταγωνιστούν σε μονιμότερη βάση από αυτήν της περιοδικής αρπαχτής δρομολόγησης και αυτό ισχύει εδώ και μερικά χρόνια. Δείτε τι γινόταν τα προηγούμενα χρόνια..... και να το ξανακουβεντιάσουμε. Με ξορκισμούς δεν βελτιώνουμε την  εγκατάλειψη και τον αποκλεισμό της Ίου.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Σε αυτό θα συμφωνήσω με τον Κάπτεν......Ιδού η ρόδος ιδού και το πήδημα που λέει και ο σοφός λαός.........όπως έχει τα guts να μπεί στην γραμμή και να ανταγωνιστεί στα ίσα την BS. Το ευκαιριακό, το εποχιακό και η αρπαχτή ποτέ δεν βγήκε σε καλό πουθενά σε αυτό τον τόπο......

----------


## sunbird

> Θεωρώ απίθανο το γεγονός και συνεπώς δεν το σχολιάζω. 
> 
> Θα αναφέρω την δική μου γνώμη, το μονοπώλειο δεν το επέλξε η ΒΣΦ αλλά δεν στάθηκαν ικανοί οι εκάστοτε συναγωνιστές της να την ανταγωνιστούν σε μονιμότερη βάση από αυτήν της περιοδικής αρπαχτής δρομολόγησης και αυτό ισχύει εδώ και μερικά χρόνια. Δείτε τι γινόταν τα προηγούμενα χρόνια..... και να το ξανακουβεντιάσουμε. Με ξορκισμούς δεν βελτιώνουμε την εγκατάλειψη και τον αποκλεισμό της Ίου.


 AYTA ΞΑΝΑΠΕΣΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΕ!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## rjjjh2004

Πώς εξηγείται ότι μόλις καλοκαιριάσει η BSF παύει τις προσεγγίσεις στην Ίο (ενώ συνεχίζει τα καθημερινά δρομολόγια για Πάρο-Νάξο-Σαντορίνη) και σπεύδουν αμέσως να την υποκαταστήσουν η HSW και η ASL με τα ταχύπλοά τους;;; Η εκτίμησή μου είναι ότι πρόκειται για έλλειψη συμφέροντος της BSF (και ανοχή παράλληλα του αρμόδιου Υπουργείου) και ειδικού συμφέροντος για τα "δρομολόγια φιλέτα" των εταιριών που διαθέτουν ταχύπλοα. Ειδικά πέρσι θυμάμαι ότι με το High Speed 3 (μέσω Σαντορίνης) έκανε κάποιος για τη Νιο συνολικά 6 ώρες με αντίτιμο ταχυπλόου φυσικά!!!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Πώς εξηγείται ότι μόλις καλοκαιριάσει η BSF παύει τις προσεγγίσεις στην Ίο (ενώ συνεχίζει τα καθημερινά δρομολόγια για Πάρο-Νάξο-Σαντορίνη) και σπεύδουν αμέσως να την υποκαταστήσουν η HSW και η ASL με τα ταχύπλοά τους;;; Η εκτίμησή μου είναι ότι πρόκειται για έλλειψη συμφέροντος της BSF (και ανοχή παράλληλα του αρμόδιου Υπουργείου) και ειδικού συμφέροντος για τα "δρομολόγια φιλέτα" των εταιριών που διαθέτουν ταχύπλοα. Ειδικά πέρσι θυμάμαι ότι με το High Speed 3 (μέσω Σαντορίνης) έκανε κάποιος για τη Νιο συνολικά 6 ώρες με αντίτιμο ταχυπλόου φυσικά!!!


Δεν νομίζω να πάυει τις προσεγγίσεις της μόνο το καλοκαίρι.....γενικότερο είναι αυτό για την Blue Star......απλά κάνει κάποιες προεκτάσεις πρός Νιό....

----------


## rjjjh2004

Σημειολογικά το "προεκτάσεις", "έκτακτες προσεγγίσεις" κλπ κλπ που έχω ακούσει εδώ μέσα, μου δίνει την εντύπωση φιλανθρωπίας... Είναι απίστευτα γελοίο να μπορεί να αγοράσει κανείς on-line εισιτήρια για όλα τα άλλα νησιά από το site της BSF αλλά για την Ίο μόνο τελευταία στιγμή - γιατί τότε ανακοινώνονται οι "έκτακτες προσεγγίσεις"....... Αν κάποιος στο Υπουργείο είχε τα "κότσια" να αρπάξει μια βρεγμένη σανίδα θα έβλεπαν οι υπεύθυνοι της εταιρίας τί σημαίνει να παίζεις με τις λέξεις!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Μα με την ανοχή του υπουργείου γίνεται αυτό.......απλά τα πράγματα.

----------


## sunbird

> Για την Ιο είναι δεδομένο......έχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα εδώ και χρόνια δεν είναι τωρινό.....
> Ναί παλικάρι μου νοιάζομαι για την Νάξο (καθώς είναι και η ιδιαίτερη μου πατρίδα) και πηγαίνω τουλάχιστον 10 φορές τον μήνα στο νησί και προσωπικά εμένα θα με "τσούξει" να μην μπορώ να βρώ εισητήριο τώρα την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο και να μην μπορώ να πηγαίνω.....ή να χρυσοπληρώνω VIP θέσεις στο Highspeed και Vip θέσεις στα Blue Star ή να πηγαίνω να φιλάω κατουριμένες ποδιές για να βολευτώ έστω και κατάστρωμα ή ακόμα αεροπορικό εισητήριο που δεν θα βρίσκεις ούτε για δείγμα καθώς γνωρίζουμε για πότε εξαφανίζονται αυτά τα πολύ λίγα εισητήρια που έχουν τα συγκεκριμένα αεροπλάνα.......μακάρι η Νάξος ή η Νιό και όλη η συγκεκριμένη γραμμή να είχε ξανά 10 και 15 βαπόρια την μέρα που είχε κάποτε ή έστω να είχε τα 3-4-5-6 βραδυνά που έχει η Σαντορίνη αυτή την στιγμή.......μην τα λέμε λοιπόν όπως τα θέλουμε.......


 Σε αυτή τήν λογική πού λές μπήκα και εγώ ,διαβάζοντας τί είχες γράψει στίς 23/4/10 εάν θυμάσε ,και εγώ μαζί σου είμαι από τήν ίδια πλευρά τού λόφου είμαστε ,εάν διαβάσεις προσεκτικά τι έχω γράψει ,(εάν όπως λές νοιάζεσε για το καλό τού τόπου σου) .
 Τώρα εσύ γιατί άρχισες να μετράς τα πλοία πού προσεγγίζουν τή Σαντορίνη και να διαρυγνύεις τα ιμάτια σου δέν το κατάλαβα ,και δέν είναι ακριβώς έτσι όπως τα έγραψες αλλά ας το προσπεράσουμε ,διότι δέν είναι το θέμα πού συζητούμε με αφορμή, αυτά πού είχες γράψει εσύ ο ίδιος .
Βάλε κάτι ακόμα για τα πλοία πού προσεγγίζουν τή Νάξο το καλοκαίρι , λίγα έβαλες .
Υ.Γ Κοιτάζω το δέντρο αλλά δέν χάνω και το δάσος!!!

----------


## sunbird

Μιάς και επιμένεις φίλε ΓΙΩΡΓΟ το έψαξα όπως σου είπα για τα δρομολόγια και είδα ότι δέν είναι έτσι πού τα γράφεις, (και τα περί 11 πλοίων συμβατικών στή Σαντορίνη και οι ειρωνίες αλλού) . ΔΕΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ.

ΑΠΟ - ΠΡΟΣ ΝΑΞΟ
ΗΜΕΡΕΣ -ΠΛΟΙΟ
7 -B S PAROS
7 -B S NAXOS
5 -Ν . ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ
5 -high speed 5
*24 -συνολο*

ΑΠΟ - ΠΡΟΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ
HMEΡΕΣ -ΠΛΟΙΟ
7 -B S PAROS
3 - Β S 1 H' 2
3 -ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ
1 -ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ.
5 -high speed 5
2 -AΓ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ
1 -B S NAXOS
1 -Β. ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ
*23 -ΣΥΝΟΛΟ*

Aυτά περί ποσότητας δρομολογίων και πλοίων ,έτσι για να μήν λέμε ότι μάς κατέβει και να προκαλούμε σύγχυση .
*ΠΗΓΗ ΥΕΝ*

Οσο για τήν ποιότητα τών πλοίων πού προσεγγίζουν τούς δύο προορισμούς ,αρκεί να διαβάσεις τίς ονομασίες τών πλοίων και θα καταλάβεις*!!!!*

----------


## Leo

Παρακαλώ να βάζουμε και μια τελεία, άντε πάλι από την αρχή? Λέμε την γνώμη μας μας λένε και οι άλλοι την δικοί τους, το ξανασχολιάζουμε και καλά είναι. Όλοι έχουν μια άποψη, μια σκέψη, μια πρόταση και την καταθέτουν. Ας ακούμε τι λένε οι άλλοι συμφορουμίτες. Δεν χρειάζεται να μηρυκάζουμε τα ίδια ίδια.... αυτό κουράζει. Παραθέσεις επί παραθέσεων μέχρι πότε? Αρκετά νομίζω....

----------


## sunbird

> Παρακαλώ να βάζουμε και μια τελεία, άντε πάλι από την αρχή? Λέμε την γνώμη μας μας λένε και οι άλλοι την δικοί τους, το ξανασχολιάζουμε και καλά είναι. Όλοι έχουν μια άποψη, μια σκέψη, μια πρόταση και την καταθέτουν. Ας ακούμε τι λένε οι άλλοι συμφορουμίτες. Δεν χρειάζεται να μηρυκάζουμε τα ίδια ίδια.... αυτό κουράζει. Παραθέσεις επί παραθέσεων μέχρι πότε? Αρκετά νομίζω....


 Συμφωνώ μαζί σου και από τήν δική μου πλευρά δέν είχα καμία διάθεση να μπώ σε αυτή τή διαδικασία ,όμως δέν μπορούν ορισμένοι να παρουσιάζουν μία πλασματική πραγματικότητα ,θα παίρνουν τήν απάντηση.

----------


## sunbird

H δρομολόγηση του ''high speed 6'' είναι ετήσια γιά πάρο-νάξο-ιο-σαντορίνη ? Σωστά κατάλαβα η' κάνω λάθος ? αν σωστά κατάλαβα επιτέλους ταράζονται τα λιμνάζοντα ύδατα τής ακτοπλο'ί'ας ,έστω και έτσι
πρόοδος είναι  :Razz: .

----------


## BULKERMAN

> H δρομολόγηση του ''high speed 6'' είναι ετήσια γιά πάρο-νάξο-ιο-σαντορίνη ? Σωστά κατάλαβα η' κάνω λάθος ? αν σωστά κατάλαβα επιτέλους ταράζονται τα λιμνάζοντα ύδατα τής ακτοπλο'ί'ας ,έστω και έτσι
> πρόοδος είναι .



Φίλε SUNBIRD έχεις πάθει παράκρουση!!!Μόνος σου ρωτάς μόνος σου απαντάς!!! Μόνος σου βγάζεις συμπεράσματα για την <<αδικημένη Σαντορίνη >>μόνος σου θεωρείς ότι ταράζονται τα νερά της ακτοπλοίας επειδή θα μπει το HS 6  στη Σαντορίνη!!

Πραγματικά σας λυπάμαι εκεί στη Σαντορίνη...Είστε χειρότερα και από το Καστελόριζο σε συγκοινωνίες ...

Πόσα θες να μας τρελάνεις???

----------


## sunbird

> Φίλε SUNBIRD έχεις πάθει παράκρουση!!!Μόνος σου ρωτάς μόνος σου απαντάς!!! Μόνος σου βγάζεις συμπεράσματα για την <<αδικημένη Σαντορίνη >>μόνος σου θεωρείς ότι ταράζονται τα νερά της ακτοπλοίας επειδή θα μπει το HS 6 στη Σαντορίνη!!
> 
> Πραγματικά σας λυπάμαι εκεί στη Σαντορίνη...Είστε χειρότερα και από το Καστελόριζο σε συγκοινωνίες ...
> 
> Πόσα θες να μας τρελάνεις???


Μήπως φίλε BULKERMAN έχεις πάθει εσύ παράκρουση !! Ρωτάω να μάθω αν ισχύει όσον αφορά το high speed 6 ετήσια δρομολόγηση γιά πάρο-νάξο-ιο-σαντορίνη !! Eγραψα εγώ γιά αδικημένη σαντορίνη (έλα παναγία μου) μόνος σου βγάζεις συμπεράσματα  :Confused:  Οσο περί τής τάραξης τών νερών από ενθουσισμό έγινε η εικασία .Πάντα δέν σού αρέσουν αυτά πού γράφω γι'αυτό μήν τα διαβάζεις, και μήν σχολιάζεις αρνητικά τήν σκέψη μου γιατί δέν είναι η πρώτη φορά πού το κάνεις ,εκτός εάν θέλεις να κάνω και εγώ το ίδιο . :Mad: 
Υ.Γ Το παράξενο πού το βρίσκεις στήν παραπάνω απορία μου ???

----------


## vinman

> Μήπως φίλε BULKERMAN έχεις πάθει εσύ παράκρουση !! Ρωτάω να μάθω αν ισχύει όσον αφορά το high speed 6 ετήσια δρομολόγηση γιά πάρο-νάξο-ιο-σαντορίνη !! Eγραψα εγώ γιά αδικημένη σαντορίνη (έλα παναγία μου) μόνος σου βγάζεις συμπεράσματα  Οσο περί τής τάραξης τών νερών από ενθουσισμό έγινε η εικασία .Πάντα δέν σού αρέσουν αυτά πού γράφω γι'αυτό μήν τα διαβάζεις, και μήν σχολιάζεις αρνητικά τήν σκέψη μου γιατί δέν είναι η πρώτη φορά πού το κάνεις ,εκτός εάν θέλεις να κάνω και εγώ το ίδιο .
> Υ.Γ Το παράξενο πού το βρίσκεις στήν παραπάνω απορία μου ???


...μην κάνουμε παραθέσεις ότι ακριβώς έχεις γράψει για τη Σαντορίνη γιατί θα βγείς πάλι λάθος...
Επίσης σήμερα έχεις γράψει αρκετές φορές σε διάφορα μέλη το _''αν δε σου αρέσουν αυτά που γράφω μην τα διαβάζεις''_.....επειδή λοιπόν διαβάζουμε θα σου ξαναπώ ότι αν δεν θές να σχολιάζουμε τους παραλογισμούς σου να τους γράφεις σε ένα ημερολόγιο για τον εαυτό σου...και όχι σε ένα δημόσιο forum....Επίσης θα σου ξαναπώ πως το πολύ το κύριε ελέεισον το βαριέται και ο παπάς γιατί μαλλον δεν το κατανόησες την πρώτη φορά που στο έγραψα...Και μην μπείς στον κόπο να μου απαντήσεις στην αγγλική γιατί και εκεί πάλι λάθος θα τα γράψεις...

----------


## opelmanos

Εχω βαρεθεί πια. Κάθε μέρα κάποιοι τσακώνεστε.*ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΤΕ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ*.

----------


## sunbird

> ...μην κάνουμε παραθέσεις ότι ακριβώς έχεις γράψει για τη Σαντορίνη γιατί θα βγείς πάλι λάθος...
> Επίσης σήμερα έχεις γράψει αρκετές φορές σε διάφορα μέλη το _''αν δε σου αρέσουν αυτά που γράφω μην τα διαβάζεις''_.....επειδή λοιπόν διαβάζουμε θα σου ξαναπώ ότι αν δεν θές να σχολιάζουμε τους παραλογισμούς σου να τους γράφεις σε ένα ημερολόγιο για τον εαυτό σου...και όχι σε ένα δημόσιο forum....Επίσης θα σου ξαναπώ πως το πολύ το κύριε ελέεισον το βαριέται και ο παπάς γιατί μαλλον δεν το κατανόησες την πρώτη φορά που στο έγραψα...Και μην μπείς στον κόπο να μου απαντήσεις στην αγγλική γιατί και εκεί πάλι λάθος θα τα γράψεις...


Aντε πάλι τι έγινε ?Πάλι δέν σού αρέσει σε ότι γράφω ? Ε πές μου εσύ τι να γράφω, σε όποιο θέμα γίνετε κουβέντα για να είσαι ευχαριστημένος !!Γιατί από ότι φένετε και φωτογραφία με πλοίο να στείλω από τίς πολλές πού έχω ,ούτε αυτή θα σού αρέσει, και αυτή παραλογισμένη θα πείς ότι είναι !
Εσύ πάλι διάβαζε ότι γράφω δέν απαγόρευσα εγώ τίποτα ,και αφού δέν θέλεις να συμετέχεις στήν κουβέντα ,και θέλεις να κάνεις μόνο τόν κριτή , και σου αρέσει, κάνε τόν κριτή !!
Mπορείτε να μού πείτε ποιοί ήταν οι παραλογισμοί ??
Εκτός και άν μία απορία μου σε μορφή ερώτησης γιά το high speed 6 θεωρείται από εσάς παραλογισμός ??

----------


## captain 83

Δεν έχω πει τίποτα μέχρι τώρα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, αλλά έχω βαρεθεί και έχω κουραστεί ταυτόχρονα να διαβάζω τα ίδια και τα ίδια και τα ίδια.....Πάλι καλά sunbird που είσαι στην Σαντορίνη και όχι σε κανένα Καστελόριζο.....Η Σαντορίνη δεν είμαι ο ομφαλός της γης όπως και να το κάνουμε..Και όλα τα καράβια να περνούσαν από κει, και όλη την αφρόκρεμα να σας έστελναν (όχι ότι δεν έχετε αφρόκρεμα), πάλι παραπονεμένοι θα ήσασταν... Όλα τα νησιά θα ήθελαν να περνάει από ένα BLUE STAR ή απο ένα ΝΗΣΟΣ Χ να τους παίρνει, αλλά δεν γίνεται...

Υ.Γ. Αυτό το δέντρο και το δάσος δε ξέρω κι εγώ πόσες φορές το έχω διαβάσει....

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Μιάς και επιμένεις φίλε ΓΙΩΡΓΟ το έψαξα όπως σου είπα για τα δρομολόγια και είδα ότι δέν είναι έτσι πού τα γράφεις, (και τα περί 11 πλοίων συμβατικών στή Σαντορίνη και οι ειρωνίες αλλού) . ΔΕΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ.
> 
> ΑΠΟ - ΠΡΟΣ ΝΑΞΟ
> ΗΜΕΡΕΣ -ΠΛΟΙΟ
> 7 -B S PAROS
> 7 -B S NAXOS
> 5 -Ν . ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ*--->Το αφαιρούμε*
> 5 -high speed 5
> *24 -συνολο*
> ...


*Κάνε λοιπόν την πρόσθεση μόνος σου. Αυτά τα είπα για την περίοδο 18/4-26/4 με +/- 1 ή 2 βαπόρια. Το μόνο μείον που υπάρχει στο όλο θέμα είναι ότι εκτός από το πρωϊνό Bluestaraki και το Highspeed 5 δεν έχει σύνδεση άλλη πρωϊνή. Πάλι από πάνω είσαι......και δεν πρόσθεσα το Speedrunner III και το Highspeed 6. Αυτό που προσπαθούν να πούν όλοι εδώ μέσα άνθρωπε μου είναι ότι η Σαντορίνη δέν έχει πρόβλημα ακτοπλοϊκό αυτή την στιγμή........και στην τελική ούτε ποτέ έβλεπα το δένδρο ούτε έχανα το δάσος. Εξ'αρχής μίλησα για το χρόνιο πρόβλημα που έχει η Ίος και το πρόβλημα που πιθανόν θα υπάρξει φέτος με την Νάξο.....και φυσικά το πρόβλημα της Ικαροσαμίας.*

----------


## sunbird

[QUOTE=Giwrgos1980;338142]*Κάνε λοιπόν την πρόσθεση μόνος σου. Αυτά τα είπα για την περίοδο 18/4-26/4 με +/- 1 ή 2 βαπόρια. Το μόνο μείον που υπάρχει στο όλο θέμα είναι ότι εκτός από το πρωϊνό Bluestaraki και το Highspeed 5 δεν έχει σύνδεση άλλη πρωϊνή. Πάλι από πάνω είσαι......και δεν πρόσθεσα το Speedrunner III και το Highspeed 6. Αυτό που προσπαθούν να πούν όλοι εδώ μέσα άνθρωπε μου είναι ότι η Σαντορίνη δέν έχει πρόβλημα ακτοπλοϊκό αυτή την στιγμή........και στην τελική ούτε ποτέ έβλεπα το δένδρο ούτε έχανα το δάσος. Εξ'αρχής μίλησα για το χρόνιο πρόβλημα που έχει η Ίος και το πρόβλημα που πιθανόν θα υπάρξει φέτος με την Νάξο.....και φυσικά το πρόβλημα της Ικαροσαμίας.*[/QUOTE*]*

*ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ,ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΕΤΡΑΣ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΘΗ:* 
*BS1 /3 ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ (Ο.Κ) + BS 2 / 2 ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ??*
*AΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ / 1 ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ??*
*ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ / 2 ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ??*
*ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΒΡΗΚΕΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΠΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ????*
*ΤΟ SPEEDRUNNER III ΣTH NAΞΟ ΘΑ ΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ* 
*ΤΟ SPEEDRUNNER II ΣΤΗ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ*
*ΤΟ ΗΙGH SPEED 6 EKTOΣ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ΘΑ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑΞΟ (ΑΝΘΡΩΠΕ)!!*
*ΑΦΑΙΡΕΙΣ ΤΟ (Ν. ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ) ,ΑΛΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΤΕΙΣ 2 ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ Ο (ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ) ΓΙΑ ΝΑΞΟ* 
*ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΜΠΕΣ ΣΤΟ SITE ΤΗΣ (BLUE STAR) KΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΣ. * 
*ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ Η ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ?ΠΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΝΑΞΟ ΣΟΥ, ΚΑΙ ΠΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΝΟ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΠΗΡΑΝ ΤΟ (Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ) ΜΗΝ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΟΘΙ ,ΚΑΙ ΑΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΗΣΥΧΙΑ ΤΗΣ !!*

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Mπορείτε να μού πείτε ποιοί ήταν οι παραλογισμοί ??
> Εκτός και άν μία απορία μου σε μορφή ερώτησης γιά το high speed 6 θεωρείται από εσάς παραλογισμός ??



Φίλε sunbird... Μαζί σου δεν έχω τίποτα!!Ούτε καν ξέρω ποιος είσαι!!
Πως θα υπάρχει προκατάληψη αν δεν ξέρεις κάποιον?
Η αντίθεση μου είναι στο σημείο πως επαναλαμβάνεις τα ίδια κ τα ίδια συνέχεια και το ακόμη χειρότερο πως είσαι σε ένα νησί που έχει όλα τα καλά αλλά και πάλι δεν σας φτάνουν!
Αν σε διαβάζει κάποιος που μένει στη Λέρο,στο Καστελόριζο,στα Κύθηρα στους Οθωνούς,στο Μανδράκι κ.λ.π θα χει τρελαθεί απο τα νεύρα του !!!

Αυτά από μένα και ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις το σκεπτικό μου.

----------


## sunbird

> Φίλε sunbird... Μαζί σου δεν έχω τίποτα!!Ούτε καν ξέρω ποιος είσαι!!
> Πως θα υπάρχει προκατάληψη αν δεν ξέρεις κάποιον?
> Η αντίθεση μου είναι στο σημείο πως επαναλαμβάνεις τα ίδια κ τα ίδια συνέχεια και το ακόμη χειρότερο πως είσαι σε ένα νησί που έχει όλα τα καλά αλλά και πάλι δεν σας φτάνουν!
> Αν σε διαβάζει κάποιος που μένει στη Λέρο,στο Καστελόριζο,στα Κύθηρα στους Οθωνούς,στο Μανδράκι κ.λ.π θα χει τρελαθεί απο τα νεύρα του !!!
> 
> Αυτά από μένα και ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις το σκεπτικό μου.


Eγώ δέχομε αυτό πού λές πώς είμαστε σε νησία πού έχουν τα καλά τους,
όμως εγώ δέν επανέλαβα τίποτα ,μήν μπερδεύουμε τα πράγματα ,και τι είχαμε πεί πρίν αρκετό καιρό εδώ για τη Σαντορίνη , με το τί συζητάμε τώρα .Αυτό το λάθος ξεκίνησε από τόν φίλο ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ,καθότι μόνος του άρχισε να μετράει πόσα πλοία προσεγγίζουν τήν Σαντορίνη, ότι είναι περισότερα από τήν Νάξο, και ότι η Σαντορίνη είναι ευνοημένη (απευθυνόμενος σέ μένα), και ας πούμε ότι είναι έτσι. Και πού τα είπε? Τώρα θα τού πάνε περισότερα πλοία στή Νάξο? Η' θα τού φέρουν το (ν. μύκονος) πίσω,όταν οι ίδιοι στήν Νάξο από ότι μαθαίνω δέν το στήριξαν αλλά ούτε και τόν (πρέβελη) ,ότι η Νάξος τώρα πού τούς παίρνουν το(ν. μύκονος) είναι πιά ριγμένη και ρημαγμένη ,είχαν τήν ευκαιρία να το εκμεταλευτούν ένα ολόκληρο χρόνο ,ας πρόσεχαν.
Πάντως δέν καταλαβαίνω γιατί οι συμπαθείς νησιώτες από τη Λέρο το Καστελόριζο τα Κύθηρα τούς Οθωνούς τό Μανδράκι θα τρελαθούν από τα νεύρα τους διαβάζοντας εμένα, και όχι και το φίλο ΓΙΩΡΓΟ εάν αναφερθείς και σε αυτόν τότε να πιστέψω ότι δέν έχεις προκατάληψη .

----------


## parianos

Συνφορουμιτες, διαβασα ολα τα παραπανω ποστ σας, ξερετε τι νοσταλγω τωρα; Τα παλια καραβια που ηταν στην γραμμη Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Θηρα οι εταιρειες AGAPITOS LINES και VENTOURIS SEA LINES και ARKADIA LINES και AGAPITOS FERRIES.....θα ητανε ωραια και να μην υπαρχουνε παραπονα οι νησιωτες....

----------


## sunbird

> Δεν έχω πει τίποτα μέχρι τώρα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, αλλά έχω βαρεθεί και έχω κουραστεί ταυτόχρονα να διαβάζω τα ίδια και τα ίδια και τα ίδια.....Πάλι καλά sunbird που είσαι στην Σαντορίνη και όχι σε κανένα Καστελόριζο.....Η Σαντορίνη δεν είμαι ο ομφαλός της γης όπως και να το κάνουμε..Και όλα τα καράβια να περνούσαν από κει, και όλη την αφρόκρεμα να σας έστελναν (όχι ότι δεν έχετε αφρόκρεμα), πάλι παραπονεμένοι θα ήσασταν... Όλα τα νησιά θα ήθελαν να περνάει από ένα BLUE STAR ή απο ένα ΝΗΣΟΣ Χ να τους παίρνει, αλλά δεν γίνεται...
> 
> Υ.Γ. Αυτό το δέντρο και το δάσος δε ξέρω κι εγώ πόσες φορές το έχω διαβάσει....


Ωωωπ !! Εχεις ξαναμιλίσει φίλε θυμάσε 11/3/10? Οχι ότι έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία, αλλά έτσι για να μήν το παίζουμε αγανακτησμένοι και καλά συνφορουμίτες !!

----------


## vinman

> Ωωωπ !! Εχεις ξαναμιλίσει φίλε θυμάσε 11/3/10? Οχι ότι έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία, αλλά έτσι για να μήν το παίζουμε αγανακτησμένοι και καλά συνφορουμίτες !!


...καλά..έχεις πολύ πλάκα...ατελείωτη θα έλεγα...αδικείσαι...
Ειλικρινά περιμένω πως και πως να διαβάσω δημοσιεύσεις σου όταν δεν έχω κέφια για να μου φτιάξει η μέρα...
Να 'σαι καλά...

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Φίλε sunbird πρόσεξε λιγο γτ σε καποια πραγματα δεν έχεις δίκιο και επιμένεις ενω σου απαντάνε οι φίλοι λογικά ....... δεν νομίζω να έχουν όλοι αδικο κι εσύ δίκιο

----------


## sunbird

> ...καλά..έχεις πολύ πλάκα...ατελείωτη θα έλεγα...αδικείσαι...
> Ειλικρινά περιμένω πως και πως να διαβάσω δημοσιεύσεις σου όταν δεν έχω κέφια για να μου φτιάξει η μέρα...
> Να 'σαι καλά...


 Bρέ καλώς τα παιδιαααά!! :Very Happy: 
Αντε πάλι και έλεγα πού είναι ο φίλος μου !!
Καλά δέν παίζεσε !!

----------


## vinman

*Καλό θα είναι φίλε sunbird να αφήσεις στην άκρη τα παιδιαρώδη σχόλια σου και τα post χωρίς ουσία και να μάθεις επιτέλους να γράφεις πράγματα που θα πιάνουν τόπο και θα συμβάλουν ουσιαστικά στη υγειή ανάπτυξη μιας κουβέντας...
Τόσα μέλη που σου λένε το ίδιο πράγμα κάποιο δίκιο θα έχουν..δεν μπορεί να είμαστε όλοι παράλογοι και εσύ ο λογικός...
Να σου υπενθυμίσω για πολλοστή φορά πως εδώ είναι μία καραβολατρική κοινότητα...δεν είναι νηπιαγωγείο ή παιδική χαρά...
Αν θές να εκφράζεις τις ανησυχίες σου τεκμηριωμένα και ουσιαστικά δεν έχει κανείς κανένα δικαίωμα να σου απαντήσει εριστικά ή ειρωνικά...
Αν όμως θες να εκφράζεσαι με λάθος τρόπο και να κουράζεις με τα ίδια ανούσια post καλό θα είναι να πάς και σε κανένα φόρουμ για παιδάκια...να παίξετε όλα παρέα...
Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι εκείνα θα σε καταλάβουν καλύτερα...*

----------


## sunbird

> *Καλό θα είναι φίλε sunbird να αφήσεις στην άκρη τα παιδιαρώδη σχόλια σου και τα post χωρίς ουσία και να μάθεις επιτέλους να γράφεις πράγματα που θα πιάνουν τόπο και θα συμβάλουν ουσιαστικά στη υγειή ανάπτυξη μιας κουβέντας...*
> *Τόσα μέλη που σου λένε το ίδιο πράγμα κάποιο δίκιο θα έχουν..δεν μπορεί να είμαστε όλοι παράλογοι και εσύ ο λογικός...*
> *Να σου υπενθυμίσω για πολλοστή φορά πως εδώ είναι μία καραβολατρική κοινότητα...δεν είναι νηπιαγωγείο ή παιδική χαρά...*
> *Αν θές να εκφράζεις τις ανησυχίες σου τεκμηριωμένα και ουσιαστικά δεν έχει κανείς κανένα δικαίωμα να σου απαντήσει εριστικά ή ειρωνικά...*
> *Αν όμως θες να εκφράζεσαι με λάθος τρόπο και να κουράζεις με τα ίδια ανούσια post καλό θα είναι να πάς και σε κανένα φόρουμ για παιδάκια...να παίξετε όλα παρέα...*
> *Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι εκείνα θα σε καταλάβουν καλύτερα...*


*Eσύ λοιπόν για να απαντάς εριστικά και ειρωνικά σημαίνει ότι διαβάζοντας άυτά πού γράφω είναι ατεκμηρίωτα και ανούσια και γι'αυτό το κάνεις , ωραία.*
*Πές μου λοιπόν (ένα παράδειγμα) πού είναι ατεκμηρίοτο η' ανούσιο από αυτά πού έχω γράψει, και θα σού πω και εγώ που έχεις δίκιο, άν έχεις .*
*Τώρα όσο γιά τα νηπιαγωγία και τα παιδάκια κ.λ.π,τι τα θέλεις αυτά  υποβαθμίζεις τήν κουβέντα ,και δέν μάς αρμόζει .*
*Στό ψαχνό ευθέως ,πές πού είμαι λάθος ,σε αυτά πού γράψαμε τώρα μήν συγχέουμε τι είχαμε γράψει πρίν από καιρό.*
*Η έκφραση καμιά φορά μπορεί να είναι λαθεμένη από κεκτειμένη ταχύτητα , η' απο΄λάθος διατύπωση , η' λόγω τού ότι ένα θέμα για να αναπτυχθεί σωστά μπορεί να χρειάζετε χώρο και χρόνο* *πράγματα δύσκολα ,ειδικά για να τα αναπτύξης και να τα μεταφέρεις* 
*καμιά φορά σωστά σε ένα ηλεκτρονικό forum.*

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> *Eσύ λοιπόν για να απαντάς εριστικά και ειρωνικά σημαίνει ότι διαβάζοντας άυτά πού γράφω είναι ατεκμηρίωτα και ανούσια και γι'αυτό το κάνεις , ωραία.*
> *Πές μου λοιπόν (ένα παράδειγμα) πού είναι ατεκμηρίοτο η' ανούσιο από αυτά πού έχω γράψει, και θα σού πω και εγώ που έχεις δίκιο, άν έχεις .*
> *Τώρα όσο γιά τα νηπιαγωγία και τα παιδάκια κ.λ.π,τι τα θέλεις αυτά υποβαθμίζεις τήν κουβέντα ,και δέν μάς αρμόζει .*
> *Στό ψαχνό ευθέως ,πές πού είμαι λάθος ,σε αυτά πού γράψαμε τώρα μήν συγχέουμε τι είχαμε γράψει πρίν από καιρό.*
> *Η έκφραση καμιά φορά μπορεί να είναι λαθεμένη από κεκτειμένη ταχύτητα , η' απο΄λάθος διατύπωση , η' λόγω τού ότι ένα θέμα για να αναπτυχθεί σωστά μπορεί να χρειάζετε χώρο και χρόνο* *πράγματα δύσκολα ,ειδικά για να τα αναπτύξης και να τα μεταφέρεις* 
> *καμιά φορά σωστά σε ένα ηλεκτρονικό forum.*


Φίλε γίνεσαι κουραστικός

----------


## captain 83

Κουραστικός μέχρι αηδίας όμως......

----------


## Trakman

Παρακαλώ πολύ όλους να σταματήσει η διαμάχη. Αν θέλετε να συνεχιστεί η  κουβέντα θα συνεχιστεί κόσμια και με επιχειρήματα που αφορούν τη γραμμή,  και όχι με προσωπικούς διαξιφισμούς. Διαφορετικά το θέμα θα κλειδωθεί.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Ειρήνη ημίν φίλοι καραβολάτρες. Έχουμε χάσει την ουσία της συζήτησης. Ο καθένας μπορεί να πιστεύει ότι θέλει και να λέει ελεύθερα την άποψη του, χωρίς λογοκρισία. Δημοκρατία έχουμε άλλωστε...Στο θέμα μας τώρα. Από τα τέσσερα νησιά: Πάρος, Νάξος, Ίος, Σαντορίνη νομίζω ότι η Σαντορίνη είναι η πιο ευνοούμενη σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα νησιά. Η Ίος σίγουρα είναι η πιο αδικημένη. Η Πάρος και η Νάξος σίγουρα βρίσκονται σε καλύτερη κατάσταση από την Ίο (τουλ. 2 δρομολόγια από/προς Πειραιά καθημερινά), αλλά και πάλι υστερούν πολύ σε σχέση με την Σαντορίνη. Επιπρόσθετα, η Σαντορίνη έχει καθημερινή σύνδεση με Αθήνα μέσω αεροπλάνου, ενώ η Νάξος (και η Πάρος) με τα μικρά αεροδρόμια που διαθέτουν δεν εξυπηρετούνται επαρκώς (έως καθόλου). ¶ρα, φίλοι Σαντορινιοί, μη διαμαρτύρεστε ότι δεν έχετε επαρκή σύνδεση με Πείραια. Μην είμαστε αράριστοι.

----------


## NAXOS

ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΤΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΤΟΥ GiorgosVitz.
NΑ ΜΗ ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ. η ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ ΚΡΗΤΗ,ΚΩ,ΡΟΔΟ,ΚΑΣΟ,ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟ,ΜΗΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ,ΜΥΚΟΝΟ,
ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΟΙ ΝΑΞΙΩΤΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΝΟ ΤΟΥΣ.
ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΗ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΩΝ ΣΥΓΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ ΘΗΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑΞΟΥ.
τΩΡΑ ΑΝ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΒΟΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΤΑ Ε, ΑΥΤΟ ΠΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Παίδες φθάνει....τα έχουμε χιλιόπεί.....όποιος καταλαβαίνει καταλαβαίνει........ας δούμε τι πρέπει να γίνει και τι πρόκειτε να γίνει.....

----------


## GiorgosVitz

> Παίδες φθάνει....τα έχουμε χιλιόπεί.....όποιος καταλαβαίνει καταλαβαίνει........ας δούμε τι πρέπει να γίνει και τι πρόκειτε να γίνει.....


Γιώργο, με παρεξήγησες. Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τη Σαντορίνη. Καλά κάνουν οι κάτοικοί της και προσπαθούν να έχουν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα δρομολόγια από Πειραιά. Το θέμα είναι τι κάνουμε εμείς οι Ναξιώτες για το νησί μας. Είχαμε την ευκαιρία να φτιάξουμε ένα αξιοπρεπές λιμάνι για να έρχονται στη Νάξο περισσότερα πλοία, αλλά 33 άνθρωποι μας το στέρησαν. Τώρα απ' ότι διάβασα βρίσκεται στην τελική ευθεία νέα μελέτη για το λιμάνι. Ας ελπίσουμε αυτή τη φορά να καταφέρει να φτιαχτεί, χωρίς εμπόδια. Το υπάρχον λιμάνι είναι επικίνδυνο για τα πλοία, για τους ταξιδιώτες και για τα οχήματα που το χρησιμοποιούν. Υπάρχει σοβαρός κίνδυνος να θρηνίσουμε ακόμα και θύματα αν δεν γίνει κάτι πολύ γρήγορα (αυτά ήταν τα λόγια του γραφείου που έχει αναλάβει τη νέα μελέτη).

----------


## rjjjh2004

Από το site της Hellenic προκύπτει ότι από 18/6 θα δρομολογήσει για Νιο και Σαντορίνη το νιόφερτο High Speed 6 (Millenium Dos). Ακριβώς μια μέρα μετά την έναρξη του Speedrunner II της Aegean!!! Τι σύμπτωσις!!! Μυριστήκανε ψητό.... Το χειμώνα όμως ποιούν την νήσσαν!!! Από συμβατικά τί γίνεται με τη γραμμή;;;

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Από το site της Hellenic προκύπτει ότι από 18/6 θα δρομολογήσει για Νιο και Σαντορίνη το νιόφερτο High Speed 6 (Millenium Dos). Ακριβώς μια μέρα μετά την έναρξη του Speedrunner II της Aegean!!! Τι σύμπτωσις!!! Μυριστήκανε ψητό.... Το χειμώνα όμως ποιούν την νήσσαν!!! Από συμβατικά τί γίνεται με τη γραμμή;;;


Από συμβατικά τα δύο Bluestarakia από ότι φαένεται παραμένει το Νήσος Μύκονος (μάλλον δηλαδή) και έχουν ζητήσει από την HSW και προσέγγιση του Νήσος Ρόδος (ex. Ελλίνικ Βόγιατζερ και μόνο για τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες) αλλά αυτό δεν το βλέπω γιατί χρειάζεται εκβάθυνση το λιμάνι.....

----------


## thanos75

> Από συμβατικά τα δύο Bluestarakia από ότι φαένεται παραμένει το Νήσος Μύκονος (μάλλον δηλαδή) και έχουν ζητήσει από την HSW και προσέγγιση του Νήσος Ρόδος (ex. Ελλίνικ Βόγιατζερ και μόνο για τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες) αλλά αυτό δεν το βλέπω γιατί χρειάζεται εκβάθυνση το λιμάνι.....


 Για το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ δεν το πολυβλέπω, τουλάχιστον όχι σε καθημερινή βάση...Η εταιρεία προτίθεται για φέτος Σύρο-Μύκονο-Ικαρία-Σάμο...Το ΣΑΣ πάντως ζήτησε να εξεταστεί και η πιθανότητα προσέγγισης προς Πάρο-Νάξο
Επίσης για τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες να υπολογίζεις για Παροναξία τον ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ δύο φορές την εβδομάδα και κάποια τοπικά για Πάρο του Blue Star Ithaki!
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι το Νήσος Ρόδος δεν μπορεί να μπει Νάξο...ίσως σε κάποιο δρομολόγιό του να έχει προσέγγιση στην Πάρο.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Αν διαβάσει κανείς προσεκτικά τα δρομολόγια της Aegeanspeedlines και της Hellenicseaways που έχουν αναρτηθεί στα sites για το καλοκαίρι (high season), θα διαπιστώσει πως για τη γραμμή Ίο-Θήρα δεν υπάρχει τις *Παρασκευές* το *συνηθισμένο απογευματινό δρομολόγιο* στις 16:00 ή τις 17:00 που πέρσι, τουλάχιστον, εκτελούσε το Speedrunner II. Αυτό στερεί τα συγκεκριμένα νησιά από τους εκδρομείς του Σαββατοκύριακου, που δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα να φύγουν αμέσως μετά τη δουλειά τους. Σε τί οφείλεται αυτή η αλλαγή;;;  :Confused: 

Ελπίζω να έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος και να διορθωθεί άμεσα!!!

----------


## hsw

H Hellenic Seaways τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει δρομολόγια το καλοκαίρι με τα Highspeed με αναχωρήσεις το πρωί. Δε νομίζω να αλλάξει κάτι γιατί έχει και απογευματινά δρομολόγια το πλοίο. H αλλαγή είναι της Aegean Speed Lines που πέρσι το πλοίο έφευγε στις 16:00 τις Παρασκευές και φέτος αναχωρεί στις 07:30. Μάλλον για ανταγωνισμό, αν και κατά τη γνώμη μου, ειδικά τις Παρασκευές, χωρίς λόγο. (Μην ξεχνάτε ότι πέρσι αναχωρούσε στις 08:00 ενώ φέτος 07:30)
Επίσης, απ' ότι παρατήρησα δεν υπάρχει ούτε βραδινό δρομολόγιο επιστροφής τις Κυριακές... Όλα αυτά μόνο το καλοκαίρι βέβαια γιατί πριν και μετά υπάρχει απογευματινό δρομολόγιο την Παρασκευή και βραδινό την Κυριακή...  :Confused:

----------


## rjjjh2004

Δεν είναι ακριβές το ότι η αλλαγή οφείλεται μόνο στην Aegeanspeedlines. Το καλοκαίρι του 2008 η Hsw εκτελούσε τις Παρασκευές απογευματινό δρομολόγιο για τη γραμμή με το απολύτως ακατάλληλο Flying Cat 3, το οποίο φέτος το καλοκαίρι εκτελεί ενδοκυκλαδικά από Σύρο (ας όψονται οι παχυλές επιδοτήσεις).

Αν λάβουμε υπόψη ότι ο ανταγωνισμός έχει αυστηρά οικονομικά ελατήρια, υποθέτω ότι η μία από τις δύο εταιρίες θα προτιμήσει να εκτελεί απογευματινό δρομολόγιο τις Παρασκευές. Κι αν λάβουμε υπόψη ότι το High Speed 6 έχει απόγευμα δυτικές Κυκλάδες, το πλοίο που θα αλλάξει δρομολόγιο είναι μάλλον το Speedrunner II.

----------


## NAXOS

TO ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ FLYIG CAT 3  ΑΠΟ ΣΥΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΠΑΡΟ-ΙΟ-ΘΗΡΑ  ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΔΟΤΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ  ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ, ΤΟΥ  ΑΚΟΥΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ  ΑΙΟΛΟΥ.

----------


## sg3

το ιθακη καθε παρασκευη στα εκτακτα δρομολογια προς παρο(21,00) θα πιανει και την ναξο και το δρομολογιο του σαββατου για συρο τηνο μυκονο θα γινεται στις 8,30.
http://www.bluestarferries.com/site/...?sel=624&loc=1

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> το ιθακη καθε παρασκευη στα εκτακτα δρομολογια προς παρο(21,00) θα πιανει και την ναξο και το δρομολογιο του σαββατου για συρο τηνο μυκονο θα γινεται στις 8,30.
> http://www.bluestarferries.com/site/...?sel=624&loc=1


όντως έτσι είναι και το supperferry έχει πολλές πιθανότητες αν δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι να το δούμε τρείς φορές την εβδομάδα απο Ραφήνα απογευματινό για Μύκονο Νάξο.

----------


## speedrunner

> το ιθακη καθε παρασκευη στα εκτακτα δρομολογια προς παρο(21,00) θα πιανει και την ναξο και το δρομολογιο του σαββατου για συρο τηνο μυκονο θα γινεται στις 8,30.
> http://www.bluestarferries.com/site/...?sel=624&loc=1


Αναμενόμενη κίνηση μετά την αποχώρηση του Νήσος Μύκονος!!!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Εννοείτε....αφού η HSW αφήνει ελέυθερο το πεδίο στην Blue Star καλά τους κάνει και βάζει και 3ο βαπόρι!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marsant

Θα κανει στις 21.00 Παρο-Ναξο-Παρο-Πειραια, η Παρο-Ναξο και αμεσαως Πειραια?Αν κανει το πρωτο ειμαι περιεργος πως θα προλαβει την αναχωρηση του Σαββατου στις 08.30.Η λογικη λεει οτι θα κανει το δευτερο,δηλαδη Παρο-Ναξο-Πειραια.Η G.A ferries περσυ με το Ροθανθη εκανε εκτακτο απο τον Πειραια και εποιανε πρωτα Ναξο και μετα Παρο για να προλαβει.

----------


## sg3

> Θα κανει στις 21.00 Παρο-Ναξο-Παρο-Πειραια, η Παρο-Ναξο και αμεσαως Πειραια?Αν κανει το πρωτο ειμαι περιεργος πως θα προλαβει την αναχωρηση του Σαββατου στις 08.30.Η λογικη λεει οτι θα κανει το δευτερο,δηλαδη Παρο-Ναξο-Πειραια.Η G.A ferries περσυ με το Ροθανθη εκανε εκτακτο απο τον Πειραια και εποιανε πρωτα Ναξο και μετα Παρο για να προλαβει.


 Θα κανει στις 21.00 Παρο-Ναξο-Πειραια (αφιξη 7,00).
δεν εχει νοημα νομιζω στον γυρισμο να ξαναπιασει την παρο γιατι παρασκευη δεν γυριζει κανεις πειραια ολοι κατεβαινουν στα νησια!

----------


## xidianakis

κατι πηρε το αφτι μου οτι τη θεση της Ροδανθη θα την αναλαβει η ΝΕΛ ειτε με ρορο, ειτε με συμβατικο. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> κατι πηρε το αφτι μου οτι τη θεση της Ροδανθη θα την αναλαβει η ΝΕΛ ειτε με ρορο, ειτε με συμβατικο.


Πετάς βόμβα τώρα.......

----------


## marsant

Φιλε xidianaki μαλλον ραδιο αρβυλα ακουσε το αυτι σου.Δεν θα μπει καποιο φετος.Παντως σηκωνει ΑΝΕΤΑ πλοιο η γραμμη και μαλιστα μεγαλο.Περσυ ανεβοκατεβαινε τιγκα η Ροδανθη συνεχεια και ειχε απεναντι της τα blue star και την HSW με το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ κ.α.Φετος λειπει το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ οποτε φανταστειτε τι θα γινοταν και φετος αν υπηρχε συμβατικο βραδυνο.Η γραμμη εχει πολυ ψωμι..

----------


## rjjjh2004

Ξέρει κανείς πότε θα δρομολογηθεί το High Speed 6 στη γραμμή... Ας ασχοληθούμε πρώτα με τα "σίγουρα" (???) και βλέπουμε μετά τί θα γίνει με τα (πιθανόν ανύπαρκτα) συμβατικά....

----------


## speedrunner

Απο ότι βλέπω μέχρι να βάλουν στο σύστημα κρατήσεων το Highspeed 6 και να αρχίσουν να κόβονται εισιτήρια τα Speedrunner θα έχουν γεμίσει!!!!

----------


## rjjjh2004

Ενώ είχα τα άπειρα μίλια με την HSW και περίμενα να τα εξαργυρώσω, έβγαλα κι εγώ με το Speedrunner II για να βαδίζω στα σίγουρα. Ελπίζω από τέλη Ιουλίου να μπορέσω να κάνω μερικά ταξίδια δωρεάν με το HS6 γιατί όπως έχουν γίνει η τιμές δεν λέει............ :Smile:

----------


## thanos75

> όντως έτσι είναι και το supperferry έχει πολλές πιθανότητες αν δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι να το δούμε τρείς φορές την εβδομάδα απο Ραφήνα απογευματινό για Μύκονο Νάξο.


Νίκο από Ραφήνα για Νάξο (μέσω Σύρου και Μυκόνου) δεν είναι να μπει το Αλκυόνη (νυν MYCAT)? Ή μήπως επειδή είναι ταχύπλοο θέλουν να ενισχύσουν τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή και με συμβατικο επιβατηγό? :Smile:

----------


## rjjjh2004

Για όσους χρησιμοποιούν συχνά τη γραμμή Ίο - Θήρα είναι πρωτοφανές να μην υπάρχει, από μέσα Ιουλίου, το απογευματικό δρομολόγιο της Παρασκευής... Στο πρακτορείο της HSW της Ίου μου επιβεβαίωσαν ότι ακόμα και να δρομολογηθεί εγκαίρως το High Speed 6, δεν πρόκειται φέτος να υπάρξει απογευματικό δρομολόγιο Παρασκευής ούτε με το Speedrunner II ούτε με το HS6...

----------


## speedrunner

Το Ιεράπετρα θα πιάνει και Ίο κάθε Κυριακή απο Πειραιά και κάθε Τρίτη προς Πειραιά.

----------


## sg3

το blue star ithaki *και* *πεμπτη* για παρο στις 21.00

http://www.bluestarferries.gr/site/c...?sel=624&loc=1

----------


## thanos75

Πολύ γεμάτο και κουραστικό αυτό το καλοκαίρι για το αγαπημένο ΙΘΑΚΗ.  Ουσιαστικά μόνο 2 βράδυα την εβδομάδα θα έχει διανυκτέρευση.  Ελπίζω να μην το "κάψουν"! Το καλό πάντως είναι ότι σε λιγότερό από ένα χρόνο θα έχουμε και το Blue Star Delos

----------


## rjjjh2004

Γνωρίζει κανείς τί θα υπάρχει για Ίο-Θήρα από 1η Νοεμβρίου;;;

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Λογικά αν εννοείς από Πειραιά το Blue Star Paros και ίσως και το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αν δείς κάποιος τα δρομολόγια πλοίων θα διαπιστώσει ότι στο openseas τον Φεβρουάριο βγαίνει  δρομολόγιο απο Πειραιά (αναχώρηση στις 08:00 )για Πάρο Νάξο και Ιο (άφιξη στις 15:50)
επιστροφή απο Ίο στις 18:00 με άφιξη στο Πειραιά στις 01:50. 

έπιασα μία τυχάια ημρομηνία στις 20/02/2011 αλλά το ίδιο δρομολόγιο βγαίνει και τις υπόλοιπες μέρες.

http://www.openseas.gr/OPENSEAS/sear...=23&Submit.y=7

Εταιρεία και όνομα π΄λοίου δεν εμφανίζεται ξέρεις κανείς τίποτα για αυτό ?

----------


## speedrunner

> Αν δείς κάποιος τα δρομολόγια πλοίων θα διαπιστώσει ότι στο openseas τον Φεβρουάριο βγαίνει  δρομολόγιο απο Πειραιά (αναχώρηση στις 08:00 )για Πάρο Νάξο και Ιο (άφιξη στις 15:50)
> επιστροφή απο Ίο στις 18:00 με άφιξη στο Πειραιά στις 01:50. 
> 
> έπιασα μία τυχάια ημρομηνία στις 20/02/2011 αλλά το ίδιο δρομολόγιο βγαίνει και τις υπόλοιπες μέρες.
> 
> http://www.openseas.gr/OPENSEAS/sear...=23&Submit.y=7
> 
> Εταιρεία και όνομα π΄λοίου δεν εμφανίζεται ξέρεις κανείς τίποτα για αυτό ?


Αυτό είναι test trip της FORTHCRS, υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά στο OPENSEAS όπως 02/02 Πειραιάς - Κώς .

----------


## sunbird

Γνωρίζει κάποιος να μας πεί το πρέβελης, θα επιστρέψει στα δομολόγια του από και πρός σαντορίνη ,όπως πρίν τίς 30/11/10?
Επίσεις όπως βλέπουμε τα δρομολόγια τής blue star πού αναρτήθηκαν επιτέλους στο (site) της ,το bs1-2 τέλος, από και πρός σαντορίνη ,από 22/12/10 έως 20/4/11 δηλαδή για 4 μήνες!!
Νομίζω ότι ήταν άστοχο από πλευράς της εταιρίας να σταματήσει τα δρομολόγια τουλάχιστον,μέσα στίς γιορτές τών χριστουγένων, πρωτοχρονιάς και φώτων όπου επιστρέφουν οι περισότεροι εκδρομείς,
αλλά και η διακοπή τών δρομολογίων για τόσο μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα
νομίζω είναι αδικαιολόγητη. :Sad:

----------


## sunbird

> Γνωρίζει κάποιος να μας πεί το πρέβελης, θα επιστρέψει στα δομολόγια του από και πρός σαντορίνη ,όπως πρίν τίς 30/11/10?
> Επίσεις όπως βλέπουμε τα δρομολόγια τής blue star πού αναρτήθηκαν επιτέλους στο (site) της ,το bs1-2 τέλος, από και πρός σαντορίνη ,από 22/12/10 έως 20/4/11 δηλαδή για 4 μήνες!!
> Νομίζω ότι ήταν άστοχο από πλευράς της εταιρίας να σταματήσει τα δρομολόγια τουλάχιστον,μέσα στίς γιορτές τών χριστουγένων, πρωτοχρονιάς και φώτων όπου επιστρέφουν οι περισότεροι εκδρομείς,
> αλλά και η διακοπή τών δρομολογίων για τόσο μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα
> νομίζω είναι αδικαιολόγητη.


 Και άλλο πλήγμα με ακύρωση δρομολογίων όπως πληροφορηθήκαμε απο το forum στο θέμα της blue star, το bs paros τέλος και αυτό πρός σαντορίνη απο πειραιά (17:30' απόγευμα Σαββάτου) και απο σαντορίνη πρός πειραιά (07:00' κυριακή πρω'ι') από 12/2/11 έως 31/3/11 δηλαδή για 2 περίπου μήνες !! Οπότε οι ερασιτεχνικές ομάδες ποδοσφαίρου η' μπάσκετ τών νησιών που μετέχουν στό κυκλαδίτικο πρωτάθλημα (και ως επι το πλείστων εξυπηρετούσε το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο αλλά και αρκετό κόσμο) θα αναγκαστούν η' να πληρώνουν διανυκτερεύσεις η' να χρησιμοποιούν εξωλέμβιες εφόσον διαθέτουν το μα'ι'ντανό (είναι και αυτό μια πρόοδος) για τήν μετάβαση τους για τούς αγώνες στα γύρω νησιά, και εις ανώτερα !! :Sad:

----------


## NAXOS

TEΛΙΚΑ ΤΟ HS4 ΣΤΗ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΠΡΩΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ 9 ΙΟΥΝ ΕΩΣ 4 ΣΕΠΤ 11 
07.30 ΚΑΙ 17.15 ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ
ΑΠΟ 16/3 ΤΟ 5 ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΟ -ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΟ-ΘΗΡΑ 07.30 ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 17.00 ΑΠΟ ΘΗΡΑ

ΑΠΟ 9/6 ΤΟ 5 ΠΡΩΙ ΙΟ-ΘΗΡΑ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΣΥΡΟ-ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ 6 ΠΡΩΙ ΣΥΡΟ-ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΔΥΤΙΚΕΣ

ΤΟ 1 ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ

ΤΟ FC3 ΑΠΟ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ( ΑΠΟ 9 ΙΟΥΝ) ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ-ΤΡΙΤΗ-ΠΕΜΠΤΗ-ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑΞΟ . ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 3 ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟ -ΜΥΚΟΝΟ.

ΤΟ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟ-ΚΩ-ΡΟΔΟ.

Ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ.

ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΤΕΘΗΚΑΝ ΧΘΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΖΗΤΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΤΡΙΤΗΣ

----------


## NAXOS

ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΔΥΟ ΑΛΛΑΓΕΣ . ΤΟ 5 ΠΡΩΙ ΣΥΡΟ ΤΗΝΟ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΣΕΡΙΦΟ ΣΙΦΝΟ ΜΗΛΟ  ΚΑΙ ΤΟ 6 ΙΟ ΘΗΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΡΟ  ΤΗΝΟ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ. SORRY

----------


## Κωστάκης

> TEΛΙΚΑ ΤΟ HS4 ΣΤΗ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΠΡΩΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ 9 ΙΟΥΝ ΕΩΣ 4 ΣΕΠΤ 11 
> 07.30 ΚΑΙ 17.15 ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ
> ΑΠΟ 16/3 ΤΟ 5 ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΟ -ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΟ-ΘΗΡΑ 07.30 ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 17.00 ΑΠΟ ΘΗΡΑ
> 
> ΑΠΟ 9/6 ΤΟ 5 ΠΡΩΙ ΙΟ-ΘΗΡΑ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΣΥΡΟ-ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ 6 ΠΡΩΙ ΣΥΡΟ-ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΔΥΤΙΚΕΣ
> 
> ΤΟ 1 ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ
> 
> ΤΟ FC3 ΑΠΟ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ( ΑΠΟ 9 ΙΟΥΝ) ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ-ΤΡΙΤΗ-ΠΕΜΠΤΗ-ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑΞΟ . ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 3 ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟ -ΜΥΚΟΝΟ.
> ...


Δηλαδή εάν θέλει κάποιος να ταξιδέψει με αμάξι από Τήνο ή Μύκονο για Ραφήνα με ταχύπλοο δεν  θα μπορεί να το κάνει. Μπράβο στην Hellenic που αφήνει  την γραμμή χωρίς Highspeed...

----------


## hsw

Θεωρώ ότι με τη λογική ότι όλα τα Highspeed θα φεύγουν από Πειραιά είναι τα καλύτερα δρομολόγια που θα μπορούσαν να βγουν με την έννοια ότι το κάθε πλοίο ταιριάζει άψογα στη γραμμή του:

HS4 Έχει αγαπηθεί πολύ στην Πάρο και τη Νάξο, λόγω συνέπειας - άνεσης - ταξιδέματος - εσωτερικών χώρων, το ξέρουν πολύ καλά πλέον και καθώς η Παροναξία είναι η γραμμή με τους περισσότερους επιβάτες για τα Highspeed, έχουν βάλει το μεγαλύτερο.

HS5 Κλασικά το πρωινό δρομολόγιο για Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο όπως τα 2 προηγούμενα καλοκαίρια. Αν κάποιο από αυτά έμπαινε Δυτικές φέτος, θα έπρεπε οπωσδήποτε να είναι το 5. Με δεδομένο ότι η εταιρεία έχει πολύ χαμηλές πληρότητες στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή, είναι το μόνο που κάνει, αφού είναι το μικρότερο. Το βασικότερο όμως είναι ότι είναι απίστευτα γρήγορο, το οποίο σημαίνει ότι λόγω μειωμένης διάρκειας ταξιδιού, μπορεί να το προτιμήσουν περισσότεροι. Επίσης, θα φτάνει και αρκετά νωρίς στον Πειραιά (όχι σαν πέρσι και πρόπερσι με το 6 και το 3 αντίστοιχα) αφού λογικά θα φεύγει από Πειραιά 16:30.

HS6 Ίο - Σαντορίνη έχει πολύ κόσμο και αυτοκίνητα οπότε συμφέρει πιο πολύ το 6 παρά το 5 (το 4 δε νομίζω ότι υπήρχε περίπτωση να μπει). Και το περασμένο καλοκαίρι έμαθα ότι μείνανε πολύ ευχαριστημένοι στην εταιρεία. Απλά θα πρέπει να διαμορφωθούν τα δρομολόγια ή να αλλάξει η ταχύτητά του ώστε να μην υπάρχουν μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις. Για το απογευματινό δεν έχω κάτι να πω. 

Αυτά. Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας και συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα. 

2 ερωτήσεις μόνο προς τον φίλο NAXOS: 
1. Μήπως έχουν ανακοινωθεί ώρες για το Flying cat 3 από Ραφήνα?
2. Δευτέρα-Τρίτη-Τετάρτη-Πέμπτη-Σάββατο θα έχει 2 δρομολόγια ή ένα;

----------


## xidianakis

> Δηλαδή εάν θέλει κάποιος να ταξιδέψει με αμάξι από Τήνο ή Μύκονο για Ραφήνα με ταχύπλοο δεν θα μπορεί να το κάνει. Μπράβο στην Hellenic που αφήνει την γραμμή χωρίς Highspeed...


 
as perimenoume kai thn kataliksh tou H.S.1 . :Wink: 


Ta dromologia exoun "bgei" arketa kala 8ewritika. As doume kai thn epibatikh kinish!

----------


## Κωστάκης

το Hellenic Wind θα ναυλωθεί πάλι ή θα είναι στην Ελλάδα το καλοκαίρι;

----------


## NAXOS

> Θεωρώ ότι με τη λογική ότι όλα τα Highspeed θα φεύγουν από Πειραιά είναι τα καλύτερα δρομολόγια που θα μπορούσαν να βγουν με την έννοια ότι το κάθε πλοίο ταιριάζει άψογα στη γραμμή του:
> 
> HS4 Έχει αγαπηθεί πολύ στην Πάρο και τη Νάξο, λόγω συνέπειας - άνεσης - ταξιδέματος - εσωτερικών χώρων, το ξέρουν πολύ καλά πλέον και καθώς η Παροναξία είναι η γραμμή με τους περισσότερους επιβάτες για τα Highspeed, έχουν βάλει το μεγαλύτερο.
> 
> HS5 Κλασικά το πρωινό δρομολόγιο για Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο όπως τα 2 προηγούμενα καλοκαίρια. Αν κάποιο από αυτά έμπαινε Δυτικές φέτος, θα έπρεπε οπωσδήποτε να είναι το 5. Με δεδομένο ότι η εταιρεία έχει πολύ χαμηλές πληρότητες στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή, είναι το μόνο που κάνει, αφού είναι το μικρότερο. Το βασικότερο όμως είναι ότι είναι απίστευτα γρήγορο, το οποίο σημαίνει ότι λόγω μειωμένης διάρκειας ταξιδιού, μπορεί να το προτιμήσουν περισσότεροι. Επίσης, θα φτάνει και αρκετά νωρίς στον Πειραιά (όχι σαν πέρσι και πρόπερσι με το 6 και το 3 αντίστοιχα) αφού λογικά θα φεύγει από Πειραιά 16:30.
> 
> HS6 Ίο - Σαντορίνη έχει πολύ κόσμο και αυτοκίνητα οπότε συμφέρει πιο πολύ το 6 παρά το 5 (το 4 δε νομίζω ότι υπήρχε περίπτωση να μπει). Και το περασμένο καλοκαίρι έμαθα ότι μείνανε πολύ ευχαριστημένοι στην εταιρεία. Απλά θα πρέπει να διαμορφωθούν τα δρομολόγια ή να αλλάξει η ταχύτητά του ώστε να μην υπάρχουν μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις. Για το απογευματινό δεν έχω κάτι να πω. 
> 
> Αυτά. Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας και συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα. 
> ...


 TO  FC3 ANAXΩΡΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΣΤΙΣ 07.30 ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ 16.00 ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ,ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΡΙΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ  ΑΝΑΧΩΡΕΙ ΣΤΙΣ 21.15 ΜΕ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΣΤΗ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ 01.35 ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΠΡΩΙ.

----------


## hsw

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Θα είναι όμως και τα δύο δρομολόγια μέχρι τη Νάξο; Και επίσης, αφού την Παρασκευή και την Κυριακή πάλι 07:30 έχει δρομολόγιο και μέτα 16:00, γιατί δεν πάει και εκείνες τις μέρες μέχρι τη Νάξο στο πρωινό αφού προλαβαίνει; 
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι και συγνώμη αν σε κούρασα με όλες αυτές τις ερωτήσεις.

----------


## giorgos_249

> το Hellenic Wind θα ναυλωθεί πάλι ή θα είναι στην Ελλάδα το καλοκαίρι;


*Το WIND δεν κάνει για δρομολόγια στην Ελλάδα......Καταρχήν δε μπορεί να φορτώσει αμάξια από τα ελληνικά λιμάνια λόγω καταπελτών. Το ναυλοσύμφωνο μιλάει για ναύλωση για 3 χρόνια.......*

*Για την hsw έχω να πω μόνο ότι αυτό που κάνει είναι λάθος αλλά δεν έχει άλλη λύση τελικά. Πιθανό όμως για το Πάσχα να έρθει το highspeed 1 ή να γίνουν κάποιες αλλαγές γιατί και πέρυσι ήταν να μείνουμε χωρίς highspeed αλλά τελικά ήρθε το 1.* 

*Επίσης λέγεται ότι εξετάζει από την acciona ένα από τα dos η tres, είχε αναφερθεί και στο περιοδικό "Εφοπλιστής" αν και δεν πιστεύω.............Το καλό με την <<αποχώρηση>> των χαισπιντ από Ραφήνα είναι το ότι αφήνουν περιθώριο σε άλλη εταιρεία που πηγαίνει πάντα κόντρα στη hsw και που έχει ένα ταχύπλοο που δεν έχει που να το δρομολογήσει και θέλει να το δώσει, να το φέρει στη θέση του η στη ΝΕΛ που λέγεται ότι θέλει να φέρει και αυτή, είχε γραφτεί στο θέμα της.........*

----------


## sunbird

Tόσο πιά δέν έχει μεταφορικό έργο η σαντορίνη - ιος , ώστε να υπάρχει high speed και το απόγευμα και ιδίως στο φούλ της σεζόν από 9/6 έως 5/9 ?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου έτσι είναι τα πράγματα.





> Θεωρώ ότι με τη λογική ότι όλα τα Highspeed θα φεύγουν από Πειραιά είναι τα καλύτερα δρομολόγια που θα μπορούσαν να βγουν με την έννοια ότι το κάθε πλοίο ταιριάζει άψογα στη γραμμή του:
> 
> HS4 Έχει αγαπηθεί πολύ στην Πάρο και τη Νάξο, λόγω συνέπειας - άνεσης - ταξιδέματος - εσωτερικών χώρων, το ξέρουν πολύ καλά πλέον και καθώς η Παροναξία είναι η γραμμή με τους περισσότερους επιβάτες για τα Highspeed, έχουν βάλει το μεγαλύτερο.
> 
> HS5 Κλασικά το πρωινό δρομολόγιο για Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο όπως τα 2 προηγούμενα καλοκαίρια. Αν κάποιο από αυτά έμπαινε Δυτικές φέτος, θα έπρεπε οπωσδήποτε να είναι το 5. Με δεδομένο ότι η εταιρεία έχει πολύ χαμηλές πληρότητες στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή, είναι το μόνο που κάνει, αφού είναι το μικρότερο. Το βασικότερο όμως είναι ότι είναι απίστευτα γρήγορο, το οποίο σημαίνει ότι λόγω μειωμένης διάρκειας ταξιδιού, μπορεί να το προτιμήσουν περισσότεροι. Επίσης, θα φτάνει και αρκετά νωρίς στον Πειραιά (όχι σαν πέρσι και πρόπερσι με το 6 και το 3 αντίστοιχα) αφού λογικά θα φεύγει από Πειραιά 16:30.
> 
> HS6 Ίο - Σαντορίνη έχει πολύ κόσμο και αυτοκίνητα οπότε συμφέρει πιο πολύ το 6 παρά το 5 (το 4 δε νομίζω ότι υπήρχε περίπτωση να μπει). Και το περασμένο καλοκαίρι έμαθα ότι μείνανε πολύ ευχαριστημένοι στην εταιρεία. Απλά θα πρέπει να διαμορφωθούν τα δρομολόγια ή να αλλάξει η ταχύτητά του ώστε να μην υπάρχουν μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις. Για το απογευματινό δεν έχω κάτι να πω. 
> 
> Αυτά. Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας και συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα. 
> ...

----------


## sunbird

> Θεωρώ ότι με τη λογική ότι όλα τα Highspeed θα φεύγουν από Πειραιά είναι τα καλύτερα δρομολόγια που θα μπορούσαν να βγουν με την έννοια ότι το κάθε πλοίο ταιριάζει άψογα στη γραμμή του:
> 
> HS4 Έχει αγαπηθεί πολύ στην Πάρο και τη Νάξο, λόγω συνέπειας - άνεσης - ταξιδέματος - εσωτερικών χώρων, το ξέρουν πολύ καλά πλέον και καθώς η Παροναξία είναι η γραμμή με τους περισσότερους επιβάτες για τα Highspeed, έχουν βάλει το μεγαλύτερο.
> 
> HS5 Κλασικά το πρωινό δρομολόγιο για Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο όπως τα 2 προηγούμενα καλοκαίρια. Αν κάποιο από αυτά έμπαινε Δυτικές φέτος, θα έπρεπε οπωσδήποτε να είναι το 5. Με δεδομένο ότι η εταιρεία έχει πολύ χαμηλές πληρότητες στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή, είναι το μόνο που κάνει, αφού είναι το μικρότερο. Το βασικότερο όμως είναι ότι είναι απίστευτα γρήγορο, το οποίο σημαίνει ότι λόγω μειωμένης διάρκειας ταξιδιού, μπορεί να το προτιμήσουν περισσότεροι. Επίσης, θα φτάνει και αρκετά νωρίς στον Πειραιά (όχι σαν πέρσι και πρόπερσι με το 6 και το 3 αντίστοιχα) αφού λογικά θα φεύγει από Πειραιά 16:30.
> 
> HS6 Ίο - Σαντορίνη έχει πολύ κόσμο και αυτοκίνητα οπότε συμφέρει πιο πολύ το 6 παρά το 5 (το 4 δε νομίζω ότι υπήρχε περίπτωση να μπει). Και το περασμένο καλοκαίρι έμαθα ότι μείνανε πολύ ευχαριστημένοι στην εταιρεία. Απλά θα πρέπει να διαμορφωθούν τα δρομολόγια ή να αλλάξει η ταχύτητά του ώστε να μην υπάρχουν μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις. Για το απογευματινό δεν έχω κάτι να πω. 
> 
> Αυτά. Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας και συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα. 
> ...


Αφου η εταιρεία όπως λέτε είναι ευχαριστημένη απο την κίνηση στη γραμμή σαντορίνη - ιο (αυτό έλειπε να μην είναι)γιατί δεν δρομολογεί και απογευματινό high speed ?

----------


## speedrunner

> Αφου η εταιρεία όπως λέτε είναι ευχαριστημένη απο την κίνηση στη γραμμή σαντορίνη - ιο (αυτό έλειπε να μην είναι)γιατί δεν δρομολογεί και απογευματινό high speed ?


Ρε φίλε μην αρχίσεις τα περσινά ότι η Σαντορίνη δεν έχει καλά δρομολόγια και τέτοια, ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!

----------


## sunbird

> Ρε φίλε μην αρχίσεις τα περσινά ότι η Σαντορίνη δεν έχει καλά δρομολόγια και τέτοια, ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!


 Μήπως διάβασες κάτι άλλο και μπερδεύτηκες ? Η μου απαγορεύεις το δικαίωμα της γνώμης ? ΕΛΕΟΣ !!! 
(Το ύφος του ρε φίλε ας το καταδικάσουν οι υπεύθυνοι του forum).

----------


## LOS

Ψυχραιμία κύριοι! :Razz: 
Η HSW εαν δε κάνω λάθος ποτέ δεν είχε 2πλό δρομολόγιο προς Ιο-Σαντορίνη. Ίσως κρίνει οτι η κίνηση είναι μικρή για 2πλό δρομολόγιο και ότι το 1 δρομολόγιο αρκεί. Κάποιος βέβαια θα πεί(και δικαιολογημένα) περισσότερο κόσμο θα πέρνει το 5 (εαν τελικά πάει) στις Δυτικές(με αντίπαλο πολύ σοβαρό) απ'ότι μια πιθανή δρομολόγησή του για Ιο-Σαντορίνη?

Χωρίς να ξέρω τη κίνηση με νούμερα θεωρώ και εγώ πως μάλλον περισσότερο κόσμο θα είχε προς Ιο-Σαντορίνη παρά προς Δυτικές που το ματς είναι χαμένο τα 2 τελευταία χρόνια(βέβαια με τη ταχύτητά του το "5" ίσως κλέψει σημαντικό μερίδιο μιας και η διαφορά σε ταχύτητα με τα SR είναι αρκετά μεγάλη όταν το το SR θα πηγαίνει με 33-34 και το άλλο με 39-40. )

----------


## sunbird

> Ψυχραιμία κύριοι!
> Η HSW εαν δε κάνω λάθος ποτέ δεν είχε 2πλό δρομολόγιο προς Ιο-Σαντορίνη. Ίσως κρίνει οτι η κίνηση είναι μικρή για 2πλό δρομολόγιο και ότι το 1 δρομολόγιο αρκεί. Κάποιος βέβαια θα πεί(και δικαιολογημένα) περισσότερο κόσμο θα πέρνει το 5 (εαν τελικά πάει) στις Δυτικές(με αντίπαλο πολύ σοβαρό) απ'ότι μια πιθανή δρομολόγησή του για Ιο-Σαντορίνη?
> 
> Χωρίς να ξέρω τη κίνηση με νούμερα θεωρώ και εγώ πως μάλλον περισσότερο κόσμο θα είχε προς Ιο-Σαντορίνη παρά προς Δυτικές που το ματς είναι χαμένο τα 2 τελευταία χρόνια(βέβαια με τη ταχύτητά του το "5" ίσως κλέψει σημαντικό μερίδιο μιας και η διαφορά σε ταχύτητα με τα SR είναι αρκετά μεγάλη όταν το το SR θα πηγαίνει με 33-34 και το άλλο με 39-40. )


Σίγουρα όπως το λέτε η hsw θα είχε καλύτερη παρουσία στη γραμμή ιο - σαντορίνη και πιο οφελημένη θα ήταν ,τώρα ειδικά που απο ότι δείχνουν τα πράγματα εφέτος δέν θα δρομολογηθεί speedrunner στή γραμμή ιου-σαντορίνης ,(το speedrunner ii δρομολόγιο ηράκλειο-θήρα) όσο για τα διπλά δρομολόγια ιο - σαντορίνη νομίζω οτι πρέπει κάποια χρονιά να είχε αν θυμάμε καλά high speed 3 / 4 ,αν όχι διορθώστεμε .

----------


## thanos75

> Σίγουρα όπως το λέτε η hsw θα είχε καλύτερη παρουσία στη γραμμή ιο - σαντορίνη και πιο οφελημένη θα ήταν ,τώρα ειδικά που απο ότι δείχνουν τα πράγματα εφέτος δέν θα δρομολογηθεί speedrunner στή γραμμή ιου-σαντορίνης ,(το speedrunner ii δρομολόγιο ηράκλειο-θήρα) όσο για τα διπλά δρομολόγια ιο - σαντορίνη νομίζω οτι πρέπει κάποια χρονιά να είχε αν θυμάμε καλά high speed 3 / 4 ,αν όχι διορθώστεμε .


 Ναι ηταν πραγματι το καλοκαιρι του 2008 που ειχε απογευματινο του Highspeed  3.  Νομιζω και εγω πως θα συνεφερε την εταιρια ενα απογευματινο δρομολογιο, τη στιγμη που δεν θα υπαρχει φετος η Aegeanspeedlines

----------


## hsw

Το καλοκαίρι 2008 το Highspeed 3 ήταν στα κυκλικά Πειραιάς - Ραφήνα μαζί με το 2. Το απόγευμα έφευγε από Ραφήνα για Τήνο - Μύκονο - Νάξο - Πάρο - Πειραιά. Όσο θυμάμαι, ποτέ δεν ήταν σε απογευματινό για Ίο - Σαντορίνη.

----------


## Rodantis

Σε απογευματινό για Ιο-Σαντορίνη ήταν το flyingcat 3 που με την υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα των 40+κόμβων έφτανε στην Θήρα σε 4- ώρες.Στο γυρισμό πήγαινε κατευθείαν από Σαντορίνη-Πειραιά σε 3,5 ώρες φτάνοντας στον Πειραία αν θυμάμαι καλά στις 11 το βράδυ.

----------


## thanos75

> Σε απογευματινό για Ιο-Σαντορίνη ήταν το flyingcat 3 που με την υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα των 40+κόμβων έφτανε στην Θήρα σε 4- ώρες.Στο γυρισμό πήγαινε κατευθείαν από Σαντορίνη-Πειραιά σε 3,5 ώρες φτάνοντας στον Πειραία αν θυμάμαι καλά στις 11 το βράδυ.


 Ουπς φαινεται πως μπερδεψα highspeed  με flyingcat.  Παντως κατι θυμομουν ως προς τον αριθμο 3:grin:

----------


## aegina

Egw exw kanei to 2003 me to HS3 apogeumatino pros Santorini ( itan Sifno-Thira ) alla apo ti stigmi pou iparxoun sti grammi ta BS1 &2 me apogeumatina pros Thira-Ko-Rodo ti tyxi na exei i HS kai pios o logos egw ekana to perasmeno kalokairi taxidi me BS1 kai eixe poly kosmo kai fortiga pros Thira.Prwswpika nomizw oti den einai exypni ( oikonomika panta ) to apogeumatino dromologeio me HS.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Στην γραμμή είναι απαραίτητο ένα απογευματινό ταχύπλοο από Πειραιά, ειδικά τις Παρασκευές, ώστε να επιτρέπει στους εκδρομείς του Σαββατοκύριακου να πηγαίνουν εύκολα στη Νιο και τη Σαντορίνη. Υπήρχε πάντοτε τα τελευταία χρόνια μέχρι και το 2009. Πέρσι τα δρομολόγια του Speedrunner II, που είχαν λόγω εξαιρετικής οργάνωσης, είχαν καθορισθεί ήδη  από το Πάσχα, περιλάμβαναν μόνο πρωινό δρομολόγιο τις Παρασκευές. Όταν αργότερα δρομολογήθηκε το High Speed 6 στη γραμμή έκανε και αυτό πρωινό τις Παρασκευές. Έτσι δεν υπήρχε κανένα απογευματινό αλλά 2 πρωινά. Η Hellenic μπορούσε να κάνει μια σκάντζα με το απογευματινό των δυτικών Κυκλάδων και να εξυπηρετήσει τη γραμμή αλλά ΔΕΝ το έκανε. Ελπίζω τη φετεινή σαιζόν να φανούν λογικότεροι οι υπεύθυνοι!!!! :Wink:

----------


## sunbird

> Egw exw kanei to 2003 me to HS3 apogeumatino pros Santorini ( itan Sifno-Thira ) alla apo ti stigmi pou iparxoun sti grammi ta BS1 &2 me apogeumatina pros Thira-Ko-Rodo ti tyxi na exei i HS kai pios o logos egw ekana to perasmeno kalokairi taxidi me BS1 kai eixe poly kosmo kai fortiga pros Thira.Prwswpika nomizw oti den einai exypni ( oikonomika panta ) to apogeumatino dromologeio me HS.


Αυτή ήταν η περίοδος πού νομίζω ότι είχε απογευματινό δρομολόγιο ιο-σαντορίνη μεταξύ 2002-2004.
Οσον αφορά το απογευματινό bs1/2 είναι τρείς φορές την εβδομάδα απο η' πρός πειραιά,
και δέν νομίζω να είναι ανασταλτικός παράγοντας αυτό.Εξάλου μιλάμε για τούς μήνες αιχμής ιούλιο-αύγουστο ,πού εν τι απουσία του speedrunner πιστεύω θα πήγενε καλά.

----------


## sg3

μην ξεχναμε ομως οτι φετος ερχεται το δηλος με μεγαλη χωρητικοτητα επιβατων!

----------


## sunbird

> μην ξεχναμε ομως οτι φετος ερχεται το δηλος με μεγαλη χωρητικοτητα επιβατων!


 Το δήλος όμως θα έχει πρω'ι'νο δρομολόγιο απο πειραιά .

----------


## rjjjh2004

Λόγω της ύπαρξης άτυπου trust μεταξύ των εταιριών αμφιβάλλω αν με το πρωινό Δήλος συνυπάρχει απογευματινό δρομολόγιο ταχύπλοου. Παρόλα αυτά επιμένω ότι το απογευματινό της Παρασκευής είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ!!!

----------


## sg3

εχει το σαββατο το πρωι το μεγαλο μπλου σταρ για σαντορινη κω ροδο.
αλλα δεν θα μπορουσε καθε παρασκευη να εχει το μεγαλο μπλου σταρ αντι για συρο κω ροδο -συρο σαντορινη κω ροδο-?

----------


## rjjjh2004

Με μεγάλη μου ικανοποίηση είδα ότι στα δρομολόγια της Hellenic τουλάχιστον μέχρι τις αρχές Ιουνίου, που έχουν ανακοινωθεί, το High Speed 5 κάνει απογευματινό δρομολόγιο τις Παρασκευές (ώρα 17:00). Ελπίζω να γίνει κάτι παρόμοιο και τον υπόλοιπο Ιούνιο όπως και τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες αιχμής!

----------


## rjjjh2004

Η Hellenic ανακοίνωσε τα καλοκαιρινά:
http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/media/...taxkykl_gr.pdf
Πάλι δεν προγραμμάτισε απογευματινό δρομολόγιο τις Παρασκευές για Ίο - Θήρα... Απαράδεκτοι... Αυτά κάνουν τα μονοπώλια και τα trust!!!

----------


## gpap2006

Το πρωινό δρομολόγιο του ΠΑΡΟΣ μετατέθηκε για τις 17.00 σήμερα το απόγευμα μόνο για Πάρο Ναξο. Οι της Σαντορίνης θα φύγουν με το ΟΡΑΙΖΟΝ στις 19.00.

----------


## sg3

ΝΕΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΠΟ 10-12 ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ : http://www.bluestarferries.gr/site/c...?sel=624&loc=1

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> ΝΕΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΠΟ 10-12 ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ : http://www.bluestarferries.gr/site/c...?sel=624&loc=1


Προς τι αυτή η αλλαγή;

----------


## sg3

ΛΟΓΩ ΚΑΥΣΙΜΩΝ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ!! ΣΤΟ ΓΥΡΙΣΜΟ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ,  *ΠΑΡΟΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 6 ΩΡΕΣ*!!!

----------


## despo

Το πρώτο που μπορεί να σκεφτεί κανείς-τι άλλο- οικονομία καυσίμων. Τα πάνω κάτω έρχονται στην ακτοπλοία και ακόμα δεν ξέρουμε τη συνέχεια ...

----------


## sunbird

[QUOTE=sg3;450437]ΝΕΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΠΟ 10-12 ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ : http://www.bluestarferries.gr/site/c...?sel=624&loc=1[/
Νομίζω οτι η blue star θα πρέπει να συνεχίσει αυτά τα δρομολόγια και το καλοκαίρι συμφέρει και εξυπηρετεί.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

[QUOTE=sunbird;450451]


> ΝΕΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΠΟ 10-12 ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ : http://www.bluestarferries.gr/site/c...?sel=624&loc=1[/
> Νομίζω οτι η blue star θα πρέπει να συνεχίσει αυτά τα δρομολόγια και το καλοκαίρι συμφέρει και εξυπηρετεί.


Εννοείς αυτά  :



> Πειραιάς-Πάρος-Νάξος-Ίος-Σαντορίνη
> 
> *BLUE STAR PAROS*





10/12/2012 - 31/01/2013





*ΑΠΟ  ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ*



ΗΜΕΡΑ

ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ

ΤΡΙΤΗ

ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ

ΠΕΜΠΤΗ

ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ

ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ


ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ
ΑΦΙΞΗ
ΠΑΡΟ
ΑΦΙΞΗ
ΝΑΞΟ
ΑΦΙΞΗ
ΙΟ
ΑΦΙΞΗ
ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ

*ΩΡΑ*
*ΩΡΑ*
*ΩΡΑ*
*ΩΡΑ*
*ΩΡΑ*

07:25
11:40
12:40
---
14:55

07:25
11:40
12:40
14:05
15:10

07:25
11:40
12:40
---
14:55

07:25
11:40
12:40
14:05
15:10

07:25
11:40
12:40
14:05
15:10

07:25
11:40
12:40
14:05
15:10

07:25
11:40
12:40
14:05
15:10










*ΠΡΟΣ  ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ*



ΗΜΕΡΑ

ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ

ΤΡΙΤΗ

ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ

ΠΕΜΠΤΗ

ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ

ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ


ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ
ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ
ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ
ΙΟ
ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ
ΝΑΞΟ
ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ
ΠΑΡΟ
ΑΦΙΞΗ
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ

*ΩΡΑ*
*ΩΡΑ*
*ΩΡΑ*
*ΩΡΑ*
*ΩΡΑ*

20:00
---
22:20
23:30
ΤΡΙ
05:35

19:30
20:40
22:20
23:30
ΤΕΤ
05:35

20:00
---
22:20
23:30
ΠΕΜ
05:35

19:30
20:40
22:20
23:30
ΠΑΡ
05:35

19:30
20:40
22:20
23:30
ΣΑΒ
05:35

19:30
20:40
22:20
23:30
ΚΥΡ
05:35

19:30
20:40
22:20
23:30
ΔΕΥ
05:35






*- ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 24/12/12:* από ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ 15:30 για ΝΑΞΟ (17:30-18:00), ΠΑΡΟ (18:45-19:15), ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 23:25.
*- ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 31/12/12:* από ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ 16:00 για ΝΑΞΟ (18:25-18:45), ΠΑΡΟ (19:25-19:40), ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 23:59.

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Πάντως, είναι γατες. Ο κόσμος θα ταξιδεύει με την ίδια τιμή, περισσότερες ώρες και θα είναι αναγκασμένος να πάρει και καμπίνα..

----------


## sunbird

[QUOTE=Maroulis Nikos;450479]


> Εννοείς αυτά  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/12/2012 - 31/01/2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αυτά τα δρομολόγια ενοώ με την βραδυνή αναχώρηση από σαντορίνη και βεβαίως με μία απαραίτητη αλλαγή   στήν αναχώρηση απο σαντορίνη το καλοκαίρι αντί 19:30' στίς 20:30' και άφιξη πειραιά 05:30'

----------


## hsw

Ναι αλλά θα χάνουν την ενδοκυκλαδική κίνηση που είναι πολύ σημαντική το καλοκαίρι!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ναι αλλά θα χάνουν την ενδοκυκλαδική κίνηση που είναι πολύ σημαντική το καλοκαίρι!


Πιστεύω ότι το ιθάκη θα βοηθούσε για αυτό που λές αν τελικά πάει απο Ραφήνα Για Μύκονο Πάρο Νάξο και Ίο

----------


## Aquaman

Εχω μια απορια που νομιζω κολλαει σε αυτο το θεμα.Ισως ακουστει ψιλοακυρη,αλλα παρολα αυτα ας την ριξω.Εχω παρατηρησει οτι τα διερχομενα πλοια απο Πειραια προς Παρο,διαγραφουν πορεια μεταξυ Κεας-Κυθνου,ενω αλλες φορες για Παρο παλι,περνανε μεταξυ Κυθνου και Σεριφου.Απο τι εξαρταται η επιλογη των 2 συγκεκριμενων πορειων?Αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι σχεδον ιδια αποσταση ειτε πας Παρο μεσω του στενου Κεας-Κυθνου ειτε απο αυτο των Κυθνου-Σεριφου.Ειναι θεμα καιρικων συνθηκων?

----------


## Ergis

Καλως η κακως επιστρεψαμε στις ευλογιμενες (για εμενα τουλαχιστον) εποχες των πλοιων ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 1-2,ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ,ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και ολα τα ιστορικα πλοια που περασαν απο την γραμμη μας.Το γεγονος οτι πλοια των 23 μιλιων πραγματοποιουν δρομολογια επιπεδου εκεινης της εποχης δειχνει την καταστααση που *ΙΣΩΣ* επικρατει σε καποιες ακτοπλοικες εταιριες. (πειτε με καχυποπτο)
Ας βαλουν το *ΧΡΥΣΟ ΑΣΤΕΡΙ* της ακτοπλοιας μας στην συγκεκριμενη γραμμη...
Αυτα ηταν πλοια

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Απο αυτήν την Κυριακή 13//01/2013 και κάθε Κυριακή η Blue Star θα αναχωρεί απο Σαντορίνη προς Νάξο Πάρο Πειραιά τις παλιές ώρες οπότε η άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά θα είναι γύρω στις 23:30.

Προφανώς το πείραμα απέτυχε .

----------


## sunbird

> Απο αυτήν την Κυριακή 13//01/2013 και κάθε Κυριακή η Blue Star θα αναχωρεί απο Σαντορίνη προς Νάξο Πάρο Πειραιά τις παλιές ώρες οπότε η άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά θα είναι γύρω στις 23:30.
> 
> Προφανώς το πείραμα απέτυχε .


Το πείραμα ισως να μην έχει αποτύχει, διότι η αναχώρηση του blue star από σαντορίνη πρός πάρο νάξο είναι με τα παλιά ωράρια μόνο για τίς κυριακές 13-20-27/1/13 και αυτή η αλλαγή έγινε  ισως επειδή την κυριακή συμπέφτει και η αναχώρηση του πρέβελης από σαντορίνη (22:00'), τις καθημερινές το πρόγραμα εκτελείται κανονικά απο σαντορίνη 19:30' - 20:00'.

----------


## sunbird

Το πείραμα απο ότι φαίνετε μάλλον θα στεφθεί απο επιτυχία όπως αναφέρουμε ποιό πάνω διότι ενώ ήταν προγραματισμένο έως 30/1/13 ,σύμφωνα με το site της blue star η βραδινή αναχώρηση από σαντορίνη
έχει παραταθεί έως 17/3/13 ,με προοπτική να ξαναπαραταθεί .

----------


## thanos75

> Το πείραμα απο ότι φαίνετε μάλλον θα στεφθεί απο επιτυχία όπως αναφέρουμε ποιό πάνω διότι ενώ ήταν προγραματισμένο έως 30/1/13 ,σύμφωνα με το site της blue star η βραδινή αναχώρηση από σαντορίνη
> έχει παραταθεί έως 17/3/13 ,με προοπτική να ξαναπαραταθεί .



Μάλλον δεν το βλέπω να ξαναπαραταθεί.  Σύμφωνα με το site της BSF από 18 Μαρτίου οι αφίξεις από Σαντορίνη επανέρχονται στις 15.30

http://www.bluestarferries.gr/site/c...?sel=624&loc=1

----------


## rjjjh2004

Μου κάνει εντύπωση πως Δευτέρα δεν υπάρχει κανένα δρομολόγιο επιστροφής από Ίο (και Θήρα) για Πειραιά. Προσπαθώ να κάνω κάποιον προγραμματισμό για τα τριήμερα είτε της Καθαράς Δευτέρας (18/3) είτε της 25ης Μαρτίου (που πάλι είναι Δευτέρα) και είναι αδύνατον να επιστρέψει κανείς Πειραιά απ'ευθείας (παρά μόνο μέσω Νάξου ή Πάρου)...

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Η Blue Star Ferries ανακοίνωσε τα δρομολόγια της γραμμής μέχρι και 31/10/2013. Στα δρομολόγια βλέπουμε ότι καταργείται η προσέγγιση στην Ίο στο διάστημα από 22/6 μέχρι και 15/9. Επίσης μπορούμε να συμπεράνουμε ότι το Δήλος επαναδρομολογείται στη γραμμή από 1/4 σύμφωνα με την υποσημείωση που λέει ότι τα δρομολόγια θα εκτελούνται από το Πάρος μέχρι και 31/3.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πανέξυπνη κίνηση της εταιρείας να καταργήσει την προσέγγιση στην Ίο απ' τον Πειραιά! Απ' την στιγμή που θα πηγαίνει το Ιθάκη από τη Ραφήνα, ποιος ο λόγος να πηγαίνουν δύο πλοία της ίδιας εταιρείας; Έτσι κι αλλιώς η Ίος δεν έχει και την τρελή κίνηση της Μυκόνου ή της Σαντορίνης! Η χωρητικότητα του Ιθάκη αρκεί για τους ταξιδιώτες που θα περάσουν τις διακοπές τους στο συγκεκριμένο νησί! Ακόμη, το Δήλος μέσω αυτής της τροποποίησης καταφέρνει να μειώνει ακόμη περισσότερο την ώρα άφιξής του στον Αθηνιό, κάνοντάς το πιο ελκυστικό στον επιβάτη! 
Όμως, το παραπάνω γεγονός φυσικά και δεν είναι καλό για την τοπική κοινωνία της Ίου, η οποία θα μείνει όπως και το καλοκαίρι του 2011 χωρίς συμβατικό πλοίο και μόνη και ακριβή λύση το ταχύπλοο της HSW γιατί η ASL μας τέλιωσε!
Α...!! Ξέχασα, υπάρχει και η αναγκαστική λύση μέσω Δυτικών Κυκλάδων (Αδαμ. Κοραής, ¶γιος Γεώργιος, Βιτσ. Κορνάρος). Αλλά που καιρός για ρομαντικούς ταξιδιώτες....!

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Πανέξυπνη κίνηση της εταιρείας να καταργήσει την προσέγγιση στην Ίο απ' τον Πειραιά! Απ' την στιγμή που θα πηγαίνει το Ιθάκη από τη Ραφήνα, ποιος ο λόγος να πηγαίνουν δύο πλοία της ίδιας εταιρείας; Έτσι κι αλλιώς η Ίος δεν έχει και την τρελή κίνηση της Μυκόνου ή της Σαντορίνης! Η χωρητικότητα του Ιθάκη αρκεί για τους ταξιδιώτες που θα περάσουν τις διακοπές τους στο συγκεκριμένο νησί! Ακόμη, το Δήλος μέσω αυτής της τροποποίησης καταφέρνει να μειώνει ακόμη περισσότερο την ώρα άφιξής του στον Αθηνιό, κάνοντάς το πιο ελκυστικό στον επιβάτη! 
> Όμως, το παραπάνω γεγονός φυσικά και δεν είναι καλό για την τοπική κοινωνία της Ίου, η οποία θα μείνει όπως και το καλοκαίρι του 2011 χωρίς συμβατικό πλοίο και μόνη και ακριβή λύση το ταχύπλοο της HSW γιατί η ASL μας τέλιωσε!
> Α...!! Ξέχασα, υπάρχει και η αναγκαστική λύση μέσω Δυτικών Κυκλάδων (Αδαμ. Κοραής, ¶γιος Γεώργιος, Βιτσ. Κορνάρος). Αλλά που καιρός για ρομαντικούς ταξιδιώτες....!


Μπορούν επίσης να κάνουν ανταπόκριση μεταξύ του Ιθάκη και του Δήλος σε Πάρο ή Νάξο για να φτάνουν στον Πειραιά αν βγαίνουν τα ωράρια. Η ουσία είναι πως οικονομικά σίγουρα ζημιώνονται.

----------


## parianos

Ανακουφιστηκα πολυ που το Δηλος δεν θα πιανει Ιο το καλοκαιρι και ειναι καλυτερα ετσι διοτι φτανει αργα στο λιμανι του Πειραια με τις καθυστερησεις του και χανω την συγκοινωνια στην Αθηνα....

----------


## rjjjh2004

Καλύτερα που δεν θα πιάνει Ίο το καλοκαίρι.... Είμαι από την Ίο και θεωρώ απαράδεκτες τις 10 ώρες που έκανε στην επιστροφή μέσω Σαντορίνης. Το νησί εξυπηρετείται καλύτερα από τα High Speed. Πέρσι λόγω χωρητικότητας και χαμηλότερων τιμών το Δήλος τους έκανε αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό κι έρχονταν άδεια στο νησί. Ίσως γι αυτό το λόγο 3/9 σταμάτησαν. Φέτος θα έχουν λόγο να έρχονται... 

Η συμπεριφορά της Blue Star προς το νησί δεν είναι η ενδεδειγμένη αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχουν τα κότσια οι Νιώτες, λόγω μονοπωλίου, το χειμώνα να την μποϋκοτάρουν!

----------


## parianos

> Καλύτερα που δεν θα πιάνει Ίο το καλοκαίρι.... Είμαι από την Ίο και θεωρώ απαράδεκτες τις 10 ώρες που έκανε στην επιστροφή μέσω Σαντορίνης. Το νησί εξυπηρετείται καλύτερα από τα High Speed. Πέρσι λόγω χωρητικότητας και χαμηλότερων τιμών το Δήλος τους έκανε αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό κι έρχονταν άδεια στο νησί. Ίσως γι αυτό το λόγο 3/9 σταμάτησαν. Φέτος θα έχουν λόγο να έρχονται... 
> 
> Η συμπεριφορά της Blue Star προς το νησί δεν είναι η ενδεδειγμένη αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχουν τα κότσια οι Νιώτες, λόγω μονοπωλίου, το χειμώνα να την μποϋκοτάρουν!


Να μπει μια αλλη εταιρεια στην γραμμη να βαλει ενα πλοιο απογευματινα δρομολογια το καλοκαιρι απο Πειραια για Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Σαντορινη για να εξυπηρετηθει ο κοσμος.....

----------


## rjjjh2004

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι στις 18/3 (Κ. Δευτέρα) και 25/3 (επίσης Δευτέρα και αργία) δεν υπάρχει κανένα δρομολόγιο καμίας εταιρίας από Ίο προς Πειραιά (η Blue κάνει τροποποιήσεις τις συγκεκριμένες ημερομηνίες για τα πιο προσοδοφόρα νησιά αλλά στη Νιο ΔΕΝ προσεγγίζει). Επίσης τις συγκεκριμένες μέρες από το λιμάνι της Ίου, σύμφωνα με το openseas.gr δεν φαίνεται να αναχωρεί ούτε ενδοκυκλαδικό πλοίο!!! Συνεπώς οι εκδρομείς του τριήμερου πολύ απλά δεν μπορούν να επιστρέψουν από την Ίο τη Δευτέρα ούτε μέσω άλλου νησιού!!! Καταπλητική οργάνωση, ιδιαίτερα φιλική στον εσωτερικό τουρισμό!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Τα δρομολόγια του Αίολος Κεντέρης για την γραμμή!!!!!

http://www.nel.gr/routes/dromologia/...ios-thira.html

Οι χρόνοι του δρομολογίου είναι σχεδόν ίδιοι με το BS Delos, σίγουρα δεν το λες ταχύπλοο και είμαι περίεργος να δω τιμές εισιτηρίων!!!!

----------


## thanos75

> Τα δρομολόγια του Αίολος Κεντέρης για την γραμμή!!!!!
> 
> http://www.nel.gr/routes/dromologia/...ios-thira.html
> 
> Οι χρόνοι του δρομολογίου είναι σχεδόν ίδιοι με το BS Delos, σίγουρα δεν το λες ταχύπλοο και είμαι περίεργος να δω τιμές εισιτηρίων!!!!


Ένα τέτοιο δρομολόγιο νομίζω πως θα ευνοούσε ιδιαίτερα φορτηγά και μεταφορικές.  Δεν ξέρω όμως τι δυνατότητες μεταφοράς φορτηγών έχει το Κεντέρης

----------


## rjjjh2004

Τα δρομολόγια του Κεντερη αξίζει να διαβαστούν με προσοχή. Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιους ακριβώς θα εξυπηρετήσουν!!! :Distrust:

----------


## Ferdinard

> Τα δρομολόγια του Κεντερη αξίζει να διαβαστούν με προσοχή. Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιους ακριβώς θα εξυπηρετήσουν!!!


Νομίζω οτι είναι σχεδιασμένα για τουρίστες που θέλουν να οργανώσουν τις μετακινήσεις τους χωρίς να χάνουν ώρες της ημέρας στη θάλασσα, έχοντας διαθέσιμες δύο ολόκληρες διαδοχικές ημέρες, μια στην Αττική και μια στα νησιά (και το αντίστροφο). Είναι πολύ σημαντικό αυτό για όσους για όσους επισκέπτονται την Ελλάδα αεροπορικώς καθώς και για όσους έχουν περιορισμένη διάρκεια άδειας. Στους πιο <<σκληρούς>> δίνεται επίσης η ευκαιρία να γλιτώσουν το κόστος της διανυκτέρευσης, τουλάχιστον για τη Σαντορίνη και ίσως για την Ίο στο outbound, και για όλα τα νησιά στο inbound.   

Αυτό το δρομολόγιο χρειαζόταν κατά τη γνώμη μου, κι αν δώσουν ανταγωνιστικές τιμές έχει τη δυνατότητα να πάρει αρκετή κίνηση, κυρίως εγχώρια και εισαγόμενη νεολαία, από τα απογευματινά και βραδυνά Highspeed (αν δρομολογηθούν βέβαια).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ένα τέτοιο δρομολόγιο νομίζω πως θα ευνοούσε ιδιαίτερα φορτηγά και μεταφορικές. Δεν ξέρω όμως τι δυνατότητες μεταφοράς φορτηγών έχει το Κεντέρης


30 φορτηγά παίρνει σύμφωνα με το DESIGNS 02 αλλά δεν ξέρω το επιτρέπομενο βάρος ανά άξονα,ταχύπλοο βλέπεις.

----------


## thanos75

> 30 φορτηγά παίρνει σύμφωνα με το DESIGNS 02 αλλά δεν ξέρω το επιτρέπομενο βάρος ανά άξονα,ταχύπλοο βλέπεις.


Κατάλαβα...επομένως μάλλον δύσκολο να ποντάρει σοβαρά σε μεταφορικές και φορτηγά. Πάντως, καθώς δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει απογευμαντινό Highspeed με τα τωρινά δεδομένα για Ίο- Σαντορίνη, δεν αποκλείεται κάτι να "πάρει"-ειδικά στα δρομολόγια της Δευτέρας και της Παρασκευής. Και πάλι όμως οφείλει η ΝΕΛ να το βάλει σε τετράμηνη δρομολόγηση

----------


## gpap2006

Εχω την αισθηση πως δεν θα δουμε κανενα ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ ουτε στην Παροναξια ουτε στη Σαμο. Καθε χρονο σχεδια επι χαρτου απο την ημιπεθαμενη ΝΕΛ. :Apologetic:

----------


## rjjjh2004

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι το Υπουργείο ετοιμάζει τροποποίηση που θα άρει την υποχρέωση τετράμηνης δρομολόγησης... Επίσης παρατηρώ ότι για μια ακόμα φορά (αν κανείς μελετήσει τα δρομολόια της Blue Star, της Hellenic, της Seajets και της ΝΕΛ για το καλοκαίρι, που έχουν ήδη ανακοινωθεί) *δεν θα υπάρχει τις Παρασκευές απογευματινό δρομολόγιο* για Ίο - Σαντορίνη. Συνεπώς και πάλι είναι αδύνατον να εξυπηρετηθούν οι εκδρομείς του Π/Σ/Κ..... Εκτός εάν έχουν το κουράγιο (και το χρόνο) είτε να μπουν στον Κοραή στις 3 μ.μ. και να φτάσουν στη Νιο στις 2.30π.μ. (!!!) είτε να μπουν στον Κεντέρη στις 10 μ.μ. και να φτάσουν στη Νιο στις 4.30 π.μ. (αξημέρωτα!). Συνεπώς "μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα"!!! Από προγραμματισμό σκίζουμε!!! Τρεις πρωινές αναχωρήσεις και απόγευμα τίποτα!  :Apologetic:

----------


## Eng

Να ρωτησω κατι? Απο εχω την αισθηση οτι οι δρομολογισεις που εχουν γινει ειναι ως επιτ ων πλειστων για ημεροπλοια. Επισης μια ματια στον Πειραια θα δειξει οτι εκτως των ΠΑΡΟΣ / ΝΑΞΟΣ δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει αλλο πλοιο που να ειναι..νυχτοβιος..οποτε πως λοιπον να βγαλουν ξανα δρομολογια νυχτερινα? Διορθωστε με μπορει να κανω και λαθος...
Πανε οι εποχες των Αγουδιμοπλοιων που ειχαν και καμπινες και φευγαν κυριολεκτικα νυχτα..

----------


## Agrino

Eng έχεις δίκιο, αλλά έχουν αλλάξει και οι ταξιδιωτικές συνθήκες λόγω της κρίσης, δηλαδή όλο και περισσότεροι προτιμούν το κατάστρωμα σε σχέση με την καμπίνα για λόγους κόστους. Εκεί ποντάρουν. Να θυμίσω την προπέρσινη αρπαχτή της ΝΕΛ στο Μπρίντιζι με τον μεσαίο Κεντέρη, όπου αν θυμάμαι καλά τα πήγε αρκετά καλά από θέμα κίνησης επιβατών..

----------


## Eng

Πραγματικα δεν ξερω. Συμφωνω οπως το θετεις 100% ομως κραταω μια "σκια αμφιβολιας" στο οτι δεν εχουμε καπου να το πειραματιστουμε. Παραδειγμα αν ειχαμε ενα ΑΓ. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ του 2010 που το ημερισιο κοστος λειτουργιας ειναι στο 60% κατω απο το ΠΑΡΟΣ, δεν θα προεβαινε η Χ εταιρια του σε καποια καλυτερη τιμη για καμπινες? Ισως ναι ισως οχι, ομως τωρα ειμαστε η εποχη των ημεροπλοιων και των ταχυπλοων συμβατικων και νομιζω πως δεν υπαρχει αλλη επιλογη.

----------


## Agrino

Eng όντως θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει περιθώριο για πειραματισμούς όπως λες αν δεν είχαν γίνει τόσο λάθος στρατηγικές επιλογές από εταιρείες σαν την ΝΕΛ (επένδυση σε monohul ταχύπλοα) και την Hellenic ("σκότωμα" πλοίων που μεσουρανούσαν την δεκαετία του '90 και αποδεδειγμένα θα μπορούσαν να ταξιδεύουν ακόμα) όταν ακόμα το χρήμα έρεε άφθονο. Τώρα πίσω πίσω που έχουν κλείσει οι κάνουλες του δανεισμού και το μεταφορικό έργο συρρικνώνεται, τι επενδύσεις να γίνουν; Ελπίζω όταν με το καλό ανατραπεί η κατάσταση να εφαρμόσουν οι όποιοι επιχειρηματίες τα μαθήματα που δίνει μέρα παρά μέρα η κρίση που ζούμε. Προς το παρόν συμφωνώ πρέπει να συμβιβαστούμε με ότι έχουμε, ακτοοπλόοι και επιβάτες (εντός ορίων φυσικά).

----------


## speedrunner

*ΕΚΤΑΚΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ
**- Μ. ΤΡΙΤΗ 30/04/13: F/B BLUE STAR ITHAKI από ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 21:15 για ΠΑΡΟ (01:25-01:40 επομένης), ΝΑΞΟ 02:25.
- Μ. ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 02/05/13: F/B BLUE STAR NAXOS από ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 21:15 για ΠΑΡΟ (01:25-01:40 επομένης), ΝΑΞΟ 02:25.**
- ΤΡΙΤΗ ΠΑΣΧΑ 07/05/13: F/B BLUE STAR PATMOS *  :Surprised:  *από ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 07:26 για ΝΑΞΟ (11:50-12:30), ΠΑΡΟ 13:15.*

----------


## gpap2006

Πολυ καλο αυτο το εκτακτο του ΠΑΤΜΟΣ αντι να κανει ημερευση στον Πειραια θα παει να μαζεψει κοσμο που θα επιστρεφει...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Αραγε θα ναι και το αδερφακι του διπλα?Ωραιο θεαμα θα ναι διπλα διπλα..

----------


## gpap2006

Απο αυριο Σαββατο 20/4 και τουλαχιστον για τους επομενους 5 μηνες ξανα το ΔΗΛΟΣ στο πρωινο της Παροναξιας..Δενει για ετησια το ναξος.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Την Πρωτομαγιά υπάρχει δρομολόγιο του Δήλος κι απ'ό,τι ξέρω είναι πλήρες. Θα γίνει το δρομολόγιο; Κι αν όχι, τί εναλλακτική λύση μπορεί να υπάρξει;

----------


## gpap2006

Εχει βγει απο το συστημα το δρομολογιο του ΔΗΛΟΣ για Μ.Τεταρτη.. Οι επιβατες Παρου Ναξου μπορουν να φυγουν και βραδυ Μ.Τριτης 21.15 με το εκτακτο του ΙΘΑΚΗ.

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Εχει βγει απο το συστημα το δρομολογιο του ΔΗΛΟΣ για Μ.Τεταρτη.. Οι επιβατες Παρου Ναξου μπορουν να φυγουν και βραδυ Μ.Τριτης 21.15 με το εκτακτο του ΙΘΑΚΗ.



To δρομολόγιο του Ιθάκη θα είναι για Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξο  - Ίο - Θήρα. Είχα εισιτήριο για Ίο τη Μ. Τετάρτη το πρωί και μου το αντικατέστησαν με το Ιθάκη, βράδυ Μ. Τρίτης 9.15.

----------


## speedrunner

Ο μισός στόλος της Blue Star θα περάσει απο την Παροναξία την Μ. Πέμπτη
Blue Star Delos στις 07:25
Blue Star Ithaki στις 09:00
Blue Star Paros στις 17:30
Blue Star Naxos στις 21:15

----------


## sg3

> Ο μισός στόλος της Blue Star θα περάσει απο την Παροναξία την Μ. Πέμπτη
> Blue Star Delos στις 07:25
> Blue Star Ithaki στις 09:00
> Blue Star Paros στις 17:30
> Blue Star Naxos στις 21:15


ΑΥΤΟ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΞΑΝΑΓΙΝΕΙ !!!!
ΑΝ ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΜΕΣΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΤΜΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΣΧΑ ........

----------


## gpap2006

Κακα τα ψεματα η Παροναξια εχει ζητηση παντα.. Ειναι και η απεργια που σπρωχνει τους ταξιδιωτες της Μ.Τεταρτης προς Πεμπτη.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Τους μήνες του χειμώνα τί θα υπάρχει στη γραμμή;

----------


## Apostolos

Νάξος και Πάρος οπως πάντοτε...

----------


## thanos75

> Τους μήνες του χειμώνα τί θα υπάρχει στη γραμμή;


Για τη Νάξο και την Πάρο, τα BS Paros & Naxos όπως πάντα εναλλάξ πρωί/απόγευμα.  Για τη Σαντορίνη, ένα από τα δύο στο πρωινό δρομολόγιο, και επιπλέον κάποια δρομολόγια του ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ και του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ

----------


## gpap2006

Από 1 Νοέμβρη χειμερινά δρομολόγια blue star στην Παροναξία. Απόπλους από Σαντορίνη στις 19.00 απο Δευτέρα έως και Σάββατο..Μόνο Κυριακές θα φεύγει κανονικά (15.30) από Αθινιό.

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Από 1 Νοέμβρη χειμερινά δρομολόγια blue star στην Παροναξία. Απόπλους από Σαντορίνη στις 19.00 απο Δευτέρα έως και Σάββατο..Μόνο Κυριακές θα φεύγει κανονικά (15.30) από Αθινιό.


Αν θυμάμαι καλά με το βραδινό slow steaming το πλοίο έχει άφιξη στον Πειραιά 05:40;;

----------


## gpap2006

Στο openseas το βλεπω 04.45..Ο ηλεκτρικος εχει πρωτο δρομολογιο στις 5.00 οποτε θα φευγει ο κοσμος παρα το βαρβαρο της ωρας.

----------


## despo

'Ανοιξανε' τόσο πολύ οι δουλειές και ζητάνε τη δρομολόγηση του Σπηντράννερ 4 στη γραμμή της Παροναξίας απο 1/6 - 30/9 ; Μήπως προβλέπουν οτι θα κατακλυστούμε απο τουρίστες η' με το τέλος του μνημονίου  :Single Eye:  θα έχουμε και εμεις γεμάτα πορτοφόλια για να πηγαίνουμε με ταχύπλοα στα νησιά ;

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> 'Ανοιξανε' τόσο πολύ οι δουλειές και ζητάνε τη δρομολόγηση του Σπηντράννερ 4 στη γραμμή της Παροναξίας απο 1/6 - 30/9 ; Μήπως προβλέπουν οτι θα κατακλυστούμε απο τουρίστες η' με το τέλος του μνημονίου  θα έχουμε και εμεις γεμάτα πορτοφόλια για να πηγαίνουμε με ταχύπλοα στα νησιά ;


Ίσως παίζει ρόλο ότι η hsw δε θα έχει απογευματινό του HS4 για Παροναξία φέτος.

----------


## LOS

Πάντως νομίζω είναι λάθος της HSW να μην έχει διπλό για ΠαροΝαξία τις Παρασκευές και τις Κυριακές

----------


## rjjjh2004

Συμφωνώ ότι θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει μια απογευματινή αναχώρηση ειδικά τις Παρασκευές.  Μια λύση θα ήταν το δρομολόγιο του Speed Runner IV, που μόλις εγκρίθηκε από το ΣΑΣ, να συνεχίζει για Νιο και Σαντορίνη.

----------


## jvrou

> Συμφωνώ ότι θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει μια απογευματινή αναχώρηση ειδικά τις Παρασκευές.  Μια λύση θα ήταν το δρομολόγιο του Speed Runner IV, που μόλις εγκρίθηκε από το ΣΑΣ, να συνεχίζει για Νιο και Σαντορίνη.


Τελικά δεν υπάρχει κάτι για απογευματινά δρομολόγια έτσι; έψαξα openseas έψαξα και ένα ένα όλα τα site των εταιριών και πάλι δεν βρήκα κάποιον τρόπο...

----------


## rjjjh2004

Δυστυχώς τίποτα.  Υπάρχει κάποια απογεύματα το seajet από Ραφήνα αλλά όχι Παρασκευή.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στο site της Blue Star εχουν περασμενα δρομολογια που περιλαμβανουν και την Αναφη.

Στο διαστημα 26/6-7/9/2015, καθε Τριτη και Κυριακη απο Πειραια στις 17:30, και καθε Τεταρτη και Δευτερα στις 04:00 απο Αναφη με το Μπλου Σταρ Πατμος.

Αναλυτικα το δρομολογιο θα ειναι Πειραιας-Συρος-Παρος-Ναξος-Ιος-Σαντορινη-Αναφη και στην επιστροφη δεν θα πιανει Συρο.

Οποτε φετος το καλοκαιρι τα νησια της αγονης, Δονουσα, Αμοργος, Αστυπαλαια και Αναφη θα δουν το Πατμος...

----------


## speedrunner

Και τελικά απογευματινό δρομολόγιο θα κάνει το Sea Speed Jet της SeaJets, απο 03/07 μέχρι 31/08 καθημερινά στις 17:00 απο Πειραιά για Πάρο - Νάξο - Κουφονήσι - Αμοργό και επιστροφή απο Αμοργό στις 07:55 το πρωί!!!!

----------


## rjjjh2004

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν θα υπάρξουν έκτακτα δρομολόγια την Πέμπτη 30/4, το απόγευμα (κάτι λέγεται για seajet), λόγω της απεργίας της Πρωτομαγιάς;

----------


## nickosps

Το Blue Star 2 θα περάσει από Πάρο στις 30/04/2015 σύμφωνα με το openseas.

----------


## gpap2006

Επειδή θα υπάρχει απεργία την Πρωτομαγιά και δεν θα γίνει την Παρασκευή το πρωινό του delos έβαλαν αυτή την έκτακτη προσέγγιση του bs2 στην Πάρο.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Και το Superjet θα κάνει Πέμπτη (30/4) στις 5 μ.μ. έκτακτο δρομολόγιο για Μήλο - Φολέγανδρο - Σαντορίνη - Νιο... Και αυτή τη φορά θα εξυπηρετήσει όσους θέλουν να εκμεταλλευθούν το τριήμερο.

----------


## despo

Τις όμορφες στιγμές που ζήσαμε με τα ανεπανάληπτα βραδυνά δρομολόγια με τα Ολυμπία, Σαντορίνη, Απόλλωνες, Ποσειδών θα ξαναθυμηθούμε μετα απο χρόνια με τη δρομολόγηση του Νήσος Σάμος στη γραμμή με μοναδική απουσία του λιμανιού της Ιου. Είμαι σίγουρος οτι το πλοίο θα πετύχει, γιατί και μεγαλη χωρητικότητα έχει σε επιβάτες/γκαραζ, αλλά έχει ηδη προλάβει να αφήσει πολύ θετικές εντυπώσεις στο κοινό που το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει απο τη αρχή των δρομολογίων του.

----------

